# 2017 Junebugs <3



## tcinks

Hey there! Recently found out I am pregnant again! It is still early, but EDD is June 12th. Just wondering if there are any other ladies out there who are due in June and wanting a buddy. 

:flow:  June Bugs :flow:

4:
jumpingo - baby #2


7:
sweetysangel8 - baby #1 

10:
MDC - baby#1 
Starsunshine

12:
tcinks - baby #1 after 3 losses
babynewbie - baby #3
DoubleLines - baby #2

14:
dan-o - baby #4
4magpies - baby #2 


16:
chocolatechip - baby #1
Nora88 - baby #1 

18:
TTC First - baby #2


20:
Gretaa - baby #2


21:
Yoshy - baby #2

23:
ReadynWaiting -baby #3 

24:
bbygurl7196 - baby #4




Angels: :angel:
xxmyheartxx
Spiffy noodles



:dust:


Siggy/banner info:

Spoiler
Okay ladies, I think this is the banner everyone voted for. You can copy and paste this into your signature...but make sure you take out the space between the brackets (before "URL" and "IMG")


[ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2412101-2017-junebugs-3-a.html"]
[ IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/op92p.jpg[/IMG][/URL ]

I'm trying to get everyone's info updated on the front page.
Let me know if you have any questions/see any mistakes.




​


----------



## dan-o

Hey Hun June 14th here! :hi:

How are you feeling? X


----------



## DoubleLines

Hi :flower:

I'm due June 12 too! Just waiting (rather impatiently) for my first doctor appt at the end of October to feel like it's more real (though I have taken like 7 tests :haha: )


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies! :)

My main symptoms have been sore/itchy breasts , and stretching pains when I stand or sit too fast. I usually get nausea right away 6 weeks, so hopefully that kicks in. 

My first appointment is Nov 2 at 8 weeks! Seems so far away!


----------



## tcinks

How are you all ? When are you planning to tell people?


----------



## DoubleLines

I'm definitely with you on the stretching pains and sometimes I have light cramping / discomfort. Otherwise so far I feel ok. I remember saying I felt fine to someone during my last pregnancy at about 5/6 weeks and the day after my "all day" sickness started! Though in some ways I liked feeling sick because in my mind that reminded me I was growing a healthy baby!

Anyway - we told my parents and my in-laws so far. Hubby can't keep a secret and I wanted to at least do it in a fun way vs. him blabbing on the phone so we dressed my daughter in her "big sis" shirt and they were all thrilled. I don't want to tell anyone else until after our first scan or whenever we can hear the heartbeat. Last go around we told people at 9 weeks which seems early now. I have my first appt on Oct 31 but I think that's just blood work and the first scan is November 17th which seems so far away!

How about you all? Are you starting to think of names? (I know it's early but I love thinking of different names!)


----------



## tcinks

We haven't told anyone yet. With 3 losses, it's hard to really get excited and expect other people to get excited. :/ Maybe as time passes I will feel differently. I will probably end up telling family soon (my mom already suspects) but will maybe wait until around 20 weeks to tell other people. We'll see.

I have been thinking of names though! :D I was just telling DH that I want a classic name. I don't know why, but Alexandria has gotten stuck in my head lately! I've really only thought of girl names, but I'd be just as happy with a boy!


----------



## DoubleLines

I'm sorry about your losses :( will you go in early to see your doctor? 


Love that name! I like picking girl names, especially ones that can have short eeee versions or nicknames that I like too. I've always had a harder time find boy names k like.


----------



## dan-o

I haven't told a living soul yet (apart from on here!) 

Hubby will guess soon enough I reckon, but I haven't told him yet in case of a chemical!


----------



## dan-o

Tcinks, I didn't tell anyone except my mum and hubby until 25w last time! He arrived 10 weeks later, so they were all a bit surprised at not having much notice lol x

Double lines, I was daydreaming about my boys short list from last time. Nothing stands out yet tho. Girls names, no idea! Had a few lined up before but have gone off them all now!

Wow I just ate a bit of toast and nausea had washed right over me! Been feeling sick really early this time! Woke up in the night and nearly puked yesterday as wel! :shock:


----------



## DoubleLines

Dan-o 25w that is some amazing restraint!! Will you wait until first doctor appt to tell your husband? Sorry if this is a dumb question but at what point do you pass the chemical point? I always assumed once you miss AF but I actually don't know! 

Will you both find out the gender? I have many friends who didn't / don't plan to - and I give them so much credit but I'm a crazy control planner and I like to know :)


----------



## DoubleLines

I'm sorry Dan-o for the sickness! Though sometimes it is reassuring. A friend of mine had horrible sickness from the very start and she had twins!


----------



## tcinks

How did you keep it in so long?!?! Seriously, I want to wait a while, but I see myself spilling the beans. :rofl: Did anyone suspect?

I am planning to not for find out the gender. We found out before, but this time I thought it would be fun not to. :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

15th of June I'm due I think &#128512;
my tests are still light so will see how it goes, only told hubby and my sister, that will be it for a while, want to keep it to ourselves as it's our last.
Not much symptom wise, more aware of my boobs and getting the occasional wave of nausea but that's about it!


----------



## tcinks

xxmyheartxx said:


> 15th of June I'm due I think &#128512;
> my tests are still light so will see how it goes, only told hubby and my sister, that will be it for a while, want to keep it to ourselves as it's our last.
> Not much symptom wise, more aware of my boobs and getting the occasional wave of nausea but that's about it!

Welcome! :wave: Does your doctor do early bloodwork? When will you have your first appointment?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

tcinks said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> 15th of June I'm due I think &#128512;
> my tests are still light so will see how it goes, only told hubby and my sister, that will be it for a while, want to keep it to ourselves as it's our last.
> Not much symptom wise, more aware of my boobs and getting the occasional wave of nausea but that's about it!
> 
> Welcome! :wave: Does your doctor do early bloodwork? When will you have your first appointment?Click to expand...

Hiya :waves: no my gp doesn't unless any pain or bleeding.
As long as my tests keep on getting darker which I hope they will, I will have first gp appointment around 6 weeks to then be referred to midwife, will also book a private scan for approx 6-7 weeks as well to make sure alls ok xx


----------



## dan-o

Tcinks, no one suspected! Hilarious! My DH's family haven't been the most sympathetic through all the miscarriages, and it was a particularly touch and go pregnancy, I spent weeks on the verge of losing him, so I really couldn't be bothered to tell them. Or anyone else. It was DH who let the cat out of the bag at 25w :haha: As for mums on the school run, no one noticed until I was about 32w!

Myheart! Yay glad you've joined! Congrats again! That's harsh they won't scan you at EPU. I've been scanned at EPU at 6w for most of my pregnancies, but I had a molar pregnancy and chemo in 2009 so they are told to I guess. Glad you've can get a private one, thank goodness they are easily available now!

Double lines! Twins! I kinda wished for them in previous pregnancies :haha: not this time though, I'd be run ragged :rofl:

I would say, for me, chemical point maybe passes once ultrasound shows something? 5w perhaps? Hard to say!


----------



## dan-o

PS. Yes I will deffo find out gender, asap!


----------



## starsunshine

In due June 10th. I've just told my hubby and my mum. I've been feeling sick since a week before I was pregnant. Not sure I can cope with twins though so paying for one! This is my third pregnancy and I've been sick through the other two. I've already lost a bit of weight so this one doesn't seem it'll be any different! In a way I'm glad though because I know things are OK if I feel sick! That's a bit crazy isn't it. I find ginger makes it worse but mint settles me somewhat!


----------



## DoubleLines

Hi xxmyheatt and hi starsunshine! Welcome and congrats! :flower:

I had a bit of a freak out yesterday, had brown/pink CM (and don't recall having this with my first) but it seems to have gone away and wasn't ever red. I'm trying to stay positive and not worry too much until my first scan but it seems so far away!


----------



## dan-o

Hi star, welcome! Sorry you feel sickly, I do too, early for me! :sick: 

Double, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. But definitely feel your unease. I always freak out at the sight of any blood when pregnant, but I've had red blood at some point with all 3 of my boys! With my last two it was heavy, in fact, I got kept in hospital and narrowly avoided a transfusion with #3! I literally poured blood from 7w to 24w. He went all the way to 35 weeks tho!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Double, I bled alot I'm 1st tri with dd2, that was the reason I had betas done with her, hopefully it stays away now, I forgot how hard 1st tri is :hugs:


----------



## DoubleLines

Thanks all that's reassuring to hear!

Anyone else SO HUNGRY?! It could be in my head but I swear I'm starving all the time now. 

Even if you're not finding out gender are you have any guesses on what you're having? I have no clue yet, but with my DD1 I had a dream I was having a girl around 10 weeks. As long as he/she is healthy I'm happy but I can definitely picture another girl...my husband pictures a boy ;)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm hoping to stay team yellow with this one as it's our last, though I found out with dd2 and ds at 28 weeks as couldn't wait any longer lol! Hubby wants to find out so I need to stay strong lol!
I feel like this one will be a girl xxx


----------



## tcinks

I'm planning not to find out, but I had a dream the other night about a baby girl! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm out tonight for food and drinks!! My excuse is an uti and antibiotics &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tcinks

Does that actually work? :haha: I'm not a drinker anyway, so I don't have to worry. But I've always wondered if a friend of mine tried that if I would suspect that she was pregnant.

Anyway, how is everyone doing this weekend? :)

I had breakfast with some ladies from church this morning, and found out one of them just had a horrific miscarriage this week. :( Before I found this out, I thought I might share the news with them...but now I'm definitely waiting a while so I can be sensitive to her.


----------



## starsunshine

That sounds horrific :( if do the same and wait. I'm waiting to tell everyone now only my mum and dad and hubby know, everyone else has to wait until scan is done.


----------



## chocolatechip

Hi - cautiously joining the thread. I had a very early miscarriage back in April so I'm quite nervous this time around. I am currently 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant, so it's pretty early! EDD June 16?

I am going for my first Dr.'s appointment this Thursday and I have only told my husband.

Nausea is probably my biggest symptom but I am the queen of nausea. I got it very early on with my last pregnancy and I already had quite a bit in the TWW. It's mostly when I eat. My nipples are really sore and stretching here and there, but I feel all right so far in terms of fatigue.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh tcinks that's awful. It's hard to know what to say isn't it? I've been on the reverse end of that many times. The worst one was when my sister in law indirectly announced she was pregnant, with the same due date as me, 2 weeks after my D&C (would have been first baby for both of us) it was a struggle to see her blooming while I was having chemo and I wasn't even sure if I could conceive again (mine was a molar pregnancy) 

But, two years down the line, we were both pregnant again and amazingly had almost the same due dates again! But this time it all worked out and we both took home little boys!


----------



## tcinks

chocolatechip said:


> Hi - cautiously joining the thread. I had a very early miscarriage back in April so I'm quite nervous this time around. I am currently 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant, so it's pretty early! EDD June 16?
> 
> I am going for my first Dr.'s appointment this Thursday and I have only told my husband.
> 
> Nausea is probably my biggest symptom but I am the queen of nausea. I got it very early on with my last pregnancy and I already had quite a bit in the TWW. It's mostly when I eat. My nipples are really sore and stretching here and there, but I feel all right so far in terms of fatigue.

Welcome! :wave: Just a couple of days ahead of you, but I don't have my first appointment until Nov 2! Such a long wait. Nausea hasn't kicked in for me yet, but I am actually looking forward to it. Makes me feel more like I'm actually pregnant in these early days. :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Hi chocolate! Welcome and congrats! Sorry for your loss, hope this little one is a super sticky xx


----------



## jumpingo

:ninja::shhh::haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

jumpingo said:


> :ninja::shhh::haha:



omg!!!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

chocolatechip said:


> Hi - cautiously joining the thread. I had a very early miscarriage back in April so I'm quite nervous this time around. I am currently 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant, so it's pretty early! EDD June 16?
> 
> I am going for my first Dr.'s appointment this Thursday and I have only told my husband.
> 
> Nausea is probably my biggest symptom but I am the queen of nausea. I got it very early on with my last pregnancy and I already had quite a bit in the TWW. It's mostly when I eat. My nipples are really sore and stretching here and there, but I feel all right so far in terms of fatigue.


Congratulations xx


----------



## sweetysangel8

Hi everyone! Can I join you? My EDD is June 7th.


----------



## chocolatechip

Thanks for the warm welcome! I sure hope I get to stay here with a sticky baby.

Congrats to all other ladies who have gotten BFPs recently.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

sweetysangel8 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join you? My EDD is June 7th.

Congratulations xx


----------



## tcinks

Yay! Glad to see so many :bfp: ! :D

I'd like to get a list going on the front page, so if everyone could share the EDD, baby #, what gender you think it'll be or want it to, and anything else you want to share! :)

Tcinks : Baby #1 after 3 angels - EDD June 12th - Feeling like it's a girl


----------



## xxmyheartxx

xxmyheartxx, baby number 4, edd 16/6/2017 feel like this one's a girl staying team yellow xxx


----------



## tcinks

xxmyheartxx said:


> xxmyheartxx, baby number 4, edd 16/6/2017 feel like this one's a girl staying team yellow xxx

I'm staying team yellow, too! Well...I'm going to try. :blush: Haha.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

tcinks said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx, baby number 4, edd 16/6/2017 feel like this one's a girl staying team yellow xxx
> 
> I'm staying team yellow, too! Well...I'm going to try. :blush: Haha.Click to expand...


We did with dd1, I couldn't wait with dd2 and ds, thou got to 28 weeks before finding out, as this one is definitely our last, I want hubby to tell me what we have &#128153;&#128151;


----------



## sweetysangel8

You ladies have a lot more willpower than I do. I don't think I'll ever be able to do team yellow.


----------



## jumpingo

just typed out a whole thing about being team yellow and how/why i loved it and then the app crashed.:dohh: will come back another time, but for now:

baby #2, due june 4th (based on LMP) and most definitely team :yellow::mrgreen:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Just made my gp appointment for next Monday, will be 5+3 then they will do the referral to mw, we use to be able to self refer but now need to see gp, feels like I'm wasting an appointment. Going to book an early scan for 2 weeks on Wednesday which I will be 6+5 so should hopefully see hb xxx


----------



## dan-o

Excellent! 

Baby#4 ~ EDD 14th June ~ gender TBC!


----------



## dan-o

My heart, what a faff! Our wont book until 8w but it's direct.

Welcome new ladies!! Congrats! Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's so stupid isn't it??? They complain about lack of appointments, they don't even dip your urine or check bp etc, it's literally a waste of time! I will ask when I go on Monday, I doubt they will refer me. Just booked a scan for 2 weeks today, Wednesday was fully booked!!!


----------



## chocolatechip

Chocolatechip

Baby #1, EDD June 16, I think it's a boy (just a gut feeling)


----------



## dan-o

Yay for scan date myheart! Not sure when to book mine this time, I can go to EPU any time from 6w!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's so good that you can go dan-o, does your gp refer you or can you self refer? I've ended up booking it at 6+3 as they are fully booked on the Wednesday!!! I don't know whether to go the following week so will be 7+3 but 3 weeks seems ages away!!! When do you think you will go for yours? xxx


----------



## dan-o

I just self refer to EPU, they have handled 11/12 of my pregnancies, so I'm a familiar face there :haha:

Not sure, same dilemma as you.. 6w so early, just a dot.. but then waiting longer is torture!


----------



## jumpingo

coming back regarding team yellow, for anyone on the fence.:winkwink:

being team yellow was amazing! i am a huge planner, so it went against my nature completely. as for willpower, there was really only one moment at my anatomy scan when the tech asked, "are you *sure* you don't wanna know?" i said no and that was the end of it. the rest of the time it was "we aren't finding out and are super excited to find out once s/he's here!"

you can still plan a TON. all our "gender neutral" baby gear is reusable for baby #2 and there is plenty of time to add girly or boyish accents to a nursery or buy cute outfits. amazon prime for the win.:winkwink:

my feelings on nurseries are this: baby won't remember, you spend so much time there so YOU should enjoy the decor, and, most importantly, it will change once baby actually arrives and you realize what you actually need and don't need. our nursery "theme" was..."baby.":haha:

it seemed to annoy people that we didn't find out. "well how am i supposed to buy baby gifts?!" really? sorry my choices are somehow inconveniencing you.:roll: babies still need sheets, medicine, diapers, wipes, etc. but it was fun in a neener neener neener:tease: kind of way.:blush::haha:

it also removed all pressure on the name front. i am the type that wants to meet/see baby before deciding. but i know there's a lot of pressure if you know the sex, and decide beforehand, people push for a name even if you've said you aren't telling. having a handful of name ideas and options and never picking anything for sure and not knowing avoids that pressure and unwanted opinions on name choices altogether.

the biggest thing for me on why i am team yellow again is it was great motivation in the last hours of labor. my husband would ask me what i thought it was and he'd distract me from contraction pain. and then the kicker: him finding out first and coming over to my side and saying, "it's a girl. we have a daughter," was an emotional amazing moment.<3

novel over.:blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls. Can I join in? I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. This is an IVF pregnancy. I'm suffering from something called OHSS and had some not so great betas early on. But I'm doing digitals and they're rising appropriately. 

I have a scan at EPU a week Thursday at 6+1. I had a scan at 3+6 and a gestational sac was seen. Just praying everything is going to be ok. 

Congratulations everyone. 

If we get that far we will be finding out as it helps us bond with our baby. I struggle to believe I'm pregnant the whole way through and that we are having an actual baby. I didn't really believe it till my daughter was placed on me.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

4magpies said:


> Hello girls. Can I join in? I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. This is an IVF pregnancy. I'm suffering from something called OHSS and had some not so great betas early on. But I'm doing digitals and they're rising appropriately.
> 
> I have a scan at EPU a week Thursday at 6+1. I had a scan at 3+6 and a gestational sac was seen. Just praying everything is going to be ok.
> 
> Congratulations everyone.
> 
> If we get that far we will be finding out as it helps us bond with our baby. I struggle to believe I'm pregnant the whole way through and that we are having an actual baby. I didn't really believe it till my daughter was placed on me.

Congratulations huni. Keeping everything crossed for you when you have your scan next week :hugs: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Forgot to add I'm due June 14th. Day before my 30th birthday.


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you my heart. Feeling very anxious about it but what will be will be I guess.


----------



## starsunshine

I had some spotting on Monday so I rang the epu and have a scan booked on Monday when I'll be 6+2 hoping to have a gorgeous pic to bring home with me but can't shake the feeling something could be wrong &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congratulations 4magpies! Can't believe you've been scanned already! Wow! Sounds like all is perfect! 

Starsunshine, it's so common, bet all is perfect, glad you are getting a reassurance scan, not long until you can see you little bean!


I've had a slight wobble today as I don't feel sick today and only got 2-3 on a digi. I took it apart though and the lines didn't look right.. anyway will try again in a couple of days. I suppose technically I shouldn't get 3+ until past 5w (although I have before)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Your levels might just be below the threshold dano, how are you feeling now?
I'm having a major wobble, I caved and got digi only showed 1-2 and my ics haven't progressed since sat, being on the hunt for frers today none no where, so hubby is now looking in the next town from us xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad that epu are getting you in for a scan starsunshine, Monday will be here before you know it and you will see your baba xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Frer is lighter, granted only an hour or so hold, but it's not looking good is it?


----------



## tcinks

xxmyheartxx said:


> Frer is lighter, granted only an hour or so hold, but it's not looking good is it?

Oh no. :/ How are you feeling?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm petrified if I'm honest, I know I can't do anything to stop it, I wish I would of waited until tomorrow am as only used fmu so far, top pic is 18dpo bottom is this evening 1 hour ish hold
 



Attached Files:







20161012_201213.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tcinks

That doesn't look bad to me!! Especially with such a short hold. :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm just in a panic :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

I'm hoping I can join you all through my pregnancy.

My EDD is June 18th but I will have a section so I may deliver on June 12th. I had 2 Beta tests done and my doubling time is 41 hours. I conceived through IUI so I will have my first U/S on Monday and will confirm how many beans are in there. We already have 1 so we are good with one but still ok if there is 2.

We are staying team yellow :(. Last time we were convinced it was a boy, and turns out it was a girl. That set us up for a huge shock. This time I am saying it's a girl. If it's a boy it's a nice surprise, if it's a girl we are not surprised.

Last pregnancy I gained 22 lbs. We didn't tell anyone till 20 weeks and some people were surprised when we told them even late in the pregnancy. I'm hoping that it will be the same this time.

Anyone have strange cravings? Last night I had rice, I thought that it would be great to put cheese on it. Then to accompany the cheese I thought that garlic would be a great addition. Then to top it all off, pickles! Unfortunately we didn't have the cheese so that is going to have to wait for now. But I am really looking forward to it.

TTC First : Baby #2 after 3 angels (before DD) - EDD June 18th - I'm sure it's going to be a girl, everyone has girls. We are looking for a boy this time.


----------



## 4magpies

Early pregnancy is the worst isn't it guys. I'm just so anxious all the time. 

I was only scanned so early because of my OHSS guys. Not really to look at the pregnancy. 

My digitals came today. Not sure when to do them. Worried I won't get a 3+!


----------



## jumpingo

4magpies said:


> If we get that far we will be finding out as it helps us bond with our baby. I struggle to believe I'm pregnant the whole way through and that we are having an actual baby. I didn't really believe it till my daughter was placed on me.

that's definitely a good reason to find out. i didn't believe it until she was out and i could see a real live baby on me either.:dohh::haha: i was not immediately in love, like so many people seem to be. i have grown to love my daughter as i get to know her. it's a complicated thing isn't it?:wacko:



xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm just in a panic :hugs:

it's so hard...my advice would be to step away from the tests. there are so many variables (time of day, urine strength, test darkness, dye quality, etc etc etc) TODAY, you are pregnant.:hugs:


i am just car sick ALL day and it's so hard to hide how crappy i feel. we just moved from japan to the states and arrived at my parents' house last night. we are staying until i find a job and we can find somewhere to live. we didn't tell them until 12+ weeks last time (and never told them about even being pregnant or losing babayjump) so we probably would have done the same again but...surprise! got pregnant in the middle of moving. there's a wine and beer tasting event next monday...and they got 4 tickets.:dohh:


----------



## dan-o

My heart :hugs: I get massive variability in line darkness through the day! The only pee I can reliably test with is 2 mu with no drinks after waking. I must drink too much or something as my lines can go almost barely there by the evening! Happens every time! (I never learn!) 

I also had test wobble yesterday, my digi went a bit wrong.


----------



## dan-o

Jump, what will you say? I've blagged it by avoiding drinking situations so far. Christmas could be tricky! I didn't tell in laws until 25w last time and would prefer to do the same again if poss!

4magpies, have you had betas? You will probably get 3+ any time now really. I've had it at 21/19/20 DPO if I count only my successful pregnancies. Got 2-3 yesterday with this one tho, but I must be close as my IC strip was very dark, will try again today or tomorrow!

Welcome TTC, I also have a 2015 little one :flower: Yes I've been craving vinegary things (always seem to when pg) and also cows milk.. which new for me! (Not at the same time!)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

dan-o said:


> My heart :hugs: I get massive variability in line darkness through the day! The only pee I can reliably test with is 2 mu with no drinks after waking. I must drink too much or something as my lines can go almost barely there by the evening! Happens every time! (I never learn!)
> 
> I also had test wobble yesterday, my digi went a bit wrong.

Thank you hun :hugs: I started bleeding in the night, only light pink but I don't think it's good, frer is still a very good bfp, going to try and get into the Dr's today if I can xxx


----------



## dan-o

Fingers crossed for you sweetie, hope they can get you in asap for a little scan or betas or something to put your mind at rest. 

I got 2-3 again today, ugh! Not looking the best for me either!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Your lines are amazing, stupid digis they are so expensive and cause so much worry don't they? Gp is sending me for a scan and bloods, just waiting on the phone call to tell me when, no more spotting for 4 hours now, my ic are darker than yesterday but still not blaring xx

eta just wiped and some brown cm xx


----------



## dan-o

Excellent news my heart, darker lines and just spotting now and again all great signs!


----------



## TTC First

Hi dan-o - Yes, looks like you were 2 months before me in 2015. They are so young this seems like we were here with them just yesterday.

You mentioned getting your Beta done. I had mine done on 15 and 17 dpo, they were 264 and 594. I am obsessed with using those as predictors of multiples or singleton. I have my first u/s Monday.


----------



## 4magpies

Dan-O I had betas but at 7dpt so 12dpo and then 14dpo but they were 123, then 184 which is very slow rising but this has been put down to my OHSS affecting my blood and some of the hcg being in my abdo cavity with the fluid that's there too. 

I haven't done my digi get. I'm 5w 2d tomorrow so tempted to try one. I have a 2 pack. I keep thinking of doing one today but don't want to risk not using FMU and then worrying about the result needlessly. 

Only 1 week till my scan now. I just want to know all is ok. I hate early pregnancy it's so stressful! 

Still not left the house. Worried about seeing people I know as I literally have a bump. I'll post a picture in a minute. I don't want people to know I'm pregnant till I've had a scan. We will probably end up announcing early because I can't hide the fact I'm pregnant really.


----------



## 4magpies

I look ridiculous.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 4magpies

For balance. Normal me 4 weeks ago!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## starsunshine

I have a June 2015 baby too! 4 magpies that is crazy!!! I'm getting bloating too though. Over not had any more spotting at all since Monday so am optimistic, can't wait until Monday though it's going to slowly.


----------



## 4magpies

That's good news star.

I caved and did another digi just now. Only held my wee for like 2 hours max. Came up as 2-3 still. 

Bit silly of me really. Regret it now. Won't do another till maybe Monday now.


----------



## jumpingo

and dan-o and i were in the same July 2015 group! (but i had a miscarriage.:nope:)

i'm not sure what we'll say, since in their minds we shouldn't get pregnant until we're "settled" but i made an appointment at the free pregnancy clinic in my town for monday morning. hopefully all is well and we'll just come out with it before the beer and wine tasting event. there will be good food there too, so hopefully it'll still be okay...if i don't feel so sick!:dohh:


----------



## dan-o

4magpies, did you say you had OHSS tho? Just clomid and progesterone do that to me, can't imagine the hardcore stuff! I'm quite bloated round the tummy at the moment, especially by the evening. I've not had clomid this time, only progesterone support. (My 3 boys are all clomid)

Sorry for the unnecessary worry with the digi, as you know I'm in the same boat!


----------



## dan-o

Jumpingo sorry you lost your baby back then, I thought so but didn't want to say in case I had your name wrong! So pleased you got your rainbow soon after though :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm still staying in the group until I know otherwise if that's ok? xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Digis are horrible, cause more stress!! xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm tentatively joining! Due June 24th. My tests have been super faint but are ever so slowly getting a little darker, which didn't happen with my chemical last month.

I haven't told anyone in real life, not even DH. I'll tell him when I finally get a positive digi since it's easier to convince him if he can read the words. :winkwink: as for family, we plan on keeping it a secret as long as we possibly can (which may only be until 8 or 9 weeks based on how early I start showing). Both of our families have hinted that they think we should be done with 4 kids, so I'm not looking forward to the comments. Our oldest is only 4, so we're going to have our hands full. :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Yes I have OHSS. I'm starting to think because of how light it is that things aren't right. I guess at least it didn't got backwards and down to 1-2. The pregnant bit came up immediately and the 2-3 came up quicker than last time but I don't know if that means anything. 

Just going to try enjoy my weekend and forget about it. Easier said than done!


----------



## dan-o

Definitely myheart! I said never again back in 2014, when I lost 4 in a row then got my rainbow #3. At least 2 of those 5 pregnancies had perfect progression and I still MMC! ...yet here I am suckered into spending goodness know how much on the things agin! :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Yay spiffy, welcome! I've not told DH either, he gets freaked out by my MC's so I've given up telling him until we are safely in the 5-6w range now! He threatened the snip after one particularly bad MC, and we don't want that do we? :haha:


----------



## dan-o

That explains the overnight baby bump then 4magpies, I've had it mild a couple of times when my ovaries have overreacted and it's not pleasant is it? Are you drinking loads to flush the water away? Worked to a certain degree for me, mine was only mild tho. 

I think it looks rather cute anyway <3


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you. It's just hard to hide especially when we don't know if all is ok. I bumped into my neighbour this evening and put my bag infront of my stomach whilst we chatted. I'm so self concious about it. I don't mind people knowing once we know everything is ok after scan x


----------



## 4magpies

I did another digi this morning. Still 2-3 but much happier with the line inside. It's made me feel a bit calmer anyway. Ordered one more to do next week sometime. I'd like to do it before my scan purely because I know it'll probably just make me feel a bit better going in I guess. 

How are we all this morning?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dan-o

Well I feel absolutely hideous! Queasy nauseated and dizzy, almost hungover! 
Has to be a good sign, right? Pushing the buggy up the hill on the school run really winded me today (and I am a relatively fit jogger!) :haha:


----------



## dan-o

As I said earlier 4magpies, looks like it's pretty much 3+ to me!!! Yay :) x


----------



## 4magpies

I just feel really lazy. We are still in bed. My boobs are definitely hurting more these past 24 hours which is making me feel better. My friend is having my daughter this afternoon so I can have a bit of a rest. Going to have a bath and shave my legs! I've not done it since before I was in hospital. I'm usually an every other day type of girl!!

I'm quite fit too I usually gym 4/5 times a week including Olympic lifting and crossfit. Not been for 3 weeks I think I'd die if I went now. Need to wait for my OHSS to calm down before I can return.


----------



## yoshy

Hi girls, can I join? I'm 4w1d today and due around June 21st. 
Mine's an IVF baby after 4 IUIs. We transferred two embryos so we're waiting to find out how many took. 

We've got a 3yo son already and had been TTC since he was a year old. 

I'm planning on finding out gender. Hoping for twins and at least one girl, but at this point I'll be happy with whatever I get. 

I had an early MC when we first started TTC, and so right now I'm just hoping everything is okay this time. 
The really freaky thing is that I found out I was pregnant the same date this time as with my MC (and I'm due around when I was with DS as well. His birthday is June 13, and he was 10 days early.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome yoshy. Nice to have a fellow IVFer in here. I'm a little ahead of you. Congratulations x


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congrats yoshy! Funny how dates work out sometimes! This baby is due around my youngest's birthday as well! He's 19th June, although he came 5 weeks early, so going by that, this one could come in may anyway lol!

4magpies, I've been off for 2 weeks with rather persistent medial shin splints (from stupidly overdoing the KM's lol) they are just about resolved today! Not sure I could even run right now tho :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh shin splints. I used to run but I'm not so great at it. Most I've ever done is 7k. I'm definitely more built for lifting weights. Haha.


----------



## dan-o

I would love to lift and cross train but no time for gym with the little ones. By the time I got there I'd have to come back again. I can run with one in a buggy if I need to, so have no excuses on that front lol. Maybe I should just try bench pressing the kids lol &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## TTC First

yoshy said:


> Hoping for twins and at least one girl, but at this point I'll be happy with whatever I get.

Welcome yoshy....Isn't this kinda nice. We get that extra surprise at our first u/s/ I have my first u/s on Monday so I will find out how many there are in there. I had an IUI so I am not sure how many follicles I had. I've had 4 IUIs and 1 has been twins (was a loss).

When do you find out?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm leaving ladies, low beta draw and spotting is getting worse, sending you all lots of luck with your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so sorry my heart. I'm sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## jumpingo

oh myheart...:cry:

take care of yourself:hugs:


----------



## Mdc

My heart, I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Can I join also? I am another IVFer :winkwink: It has been a long road since our mmc last year, but staying hopeful this is it.


----------



## Mdc

My heart, I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Can I join also? I am another IVFer :winkwink: It has been a long road since our mmc last year, but staying hopeful this is it.


----------



## 4magpies

MDC welcome and congrats. How many cycles did you have? It was cycle 3 for us this time!


----------



## tcinks

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm leaving ladies, low beta draw and spotting is getting worse, sending you all lots of luck with your pregnancies :hugs:

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## tcinks

I haven't checked in for a while, how is everyone feeling? Any new symptoms? Any upcoming scans??:D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I'm leaving, too, ladies. My tests are all lighter today. :(

Good luck with your pregnancies!


----------



## Mdc

4magpies, we had a weird journey. IVF resulted in 1 pgs normal embie but I then had multiple FETs canceled because I have a thin lining. Decided to do another fresh IVF to get my lining to grow, and although we got three more amazing pgs normal embies the transfer was cancelled because I had a progesterone spike. This FET I was traveling so we just decided to do a natural cycle and transfer and low and behold it worked. My doc just think I always have a thin lining. Quite the rollercoaster honestly but the payoff is awesome. Wow three IVFs you are a rockstar. What ever it takes right?

:hi: tcinks, I fell asleep at 845 on the couch so I think it is fair to say fatigue has set in. A little sore boobies, but no nausea yet. Still early I guess but I have a pretty strong stomach so not sure if I will get nausea. Unfortunate because I would love some reassurance. My scan is Wed eek!


----------



## Mdc

Spiffy, oh no! Sorry I think our posts crossed. I am hoping that they get darker and maybe it was just dilute urine or something. Are you having any bleeding or cramping?


----------



## starsunshine

Hi sorry I've been working and don't seem to have enough hours in the day! Still not had any more spotting so I'm getting really optimistic surely no spotting I'd a good sign?


----------



## starsunshine

Spiffynoodles said:


> I think I'm leaving, too, ladies. My tests are all lighter today. :(
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancies!

What if the dye was different? Do you have any bleeding? Have you lost any symptoms?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mdc said:


> Spiffy, oh no! Sorry I think our posts crossed. I am hoping that they get darker and maybe it was just dilute urine or something. Are you having any bleeding or cramping?




starsunshine said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm leaving, too, ladies. My tests are all lighter today. :(
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancies!
> 
> What if the dye was different? Do you have any bleeding? Have you lost any symptoms?Click to expand...

Thanks, ladies.

I took a Frer, Wondfo, and Walmart cheapie yesterday with a 4 hour hold, and the same three tests today with an 8 hour hold, and they're all lighter. I haven't started bleeding yet but I am cramping. I had a chemical last month and didn't start bleeding until 18 dpo, and today I'm 14 dpo, so I know it might take a few days.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Spiffynoodles said:


> Mdc said:
> 
> 
> Spiffy, oh no! Sorry I think our posts crossed. I am hoping that they get darker and maybe it was just dilute urine or something. Are you having any bleeding or cramping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starsunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm leaving, too, ladies. My tests are all lighter today. :(
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancies!Click to expand...
> 
> What if the dye was different? Do you have any bleeding? Have you lost any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> I took a Frer, Wondfo, and Walmart cheapie yesterday with a 4 hour hold, and the same three tests today with an 8 hour hold, and they're all lighter. I haven't started bleeding yet but I am cramping. I had a chemical last month and didn't start bleeding until 18 dpo, and today I'm 14 dpo, so I know it might take a few days.Click to expand...

I'm sorry hun life is cruel :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

My heart, I'm so sorry Hun, I hope you are wrong somehow :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Oh spiffy Hun :hugs: is it no darker at all? :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry my heart and spiffy! Sending hugs your way. Loss is such a hard thing when all you want is to have a baby. Praying that you both recover quickly. 

Hi ladies!
May I join? I got my faint bfp at 8dpo but wanted to wait until af was due to join you. I'm due June 23 and after 6 losses this past year I am feeling cautiously hopeful with this baby. I have had two betas drawn 11dpo 132 and 13dpo 340 with a doubling time of 30 hours. I'm just praying this baby sticks!
Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## dan-o

Hey ready! Welcome!! Wonderful numbers, lovely and high. My DS2 was like that, I was 106k by 6w0d!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

dan-o said:


> Oh spiffy Hun :hugs: is it no darker at all? :(

Nope. :( The FRER, especially, is really light today. Almost can't see anything at all on it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

dan-o said:


> Hey ready! Welcome!! Wonderful numbers, lovely and high. My DS2 was like that, I was 106k by 6w0d!

They are the highest recorded hcg numbers I've had at this stage. Even with my dd I was only at 57 on 15dpo. I'm just so hopeful this will be my rainbow.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting said:


> Sorry my heart and spiffy! Sending hugs your way. Loss is such a hard thing when all you want is to have a baby. Praying that you both recover quickly.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> May I join? I got my faint bfp at 8dpo but wanted to wait until af was due to join you. I'm due June 23 and after 6 losses this past year I am feeling cautiously hopeful with this baby. I have had two betas drawn 11dpo 132 and 13dpo 340 with a doubling time of 30 hours. I'm just praying this baby sticks!
> Congrats to all of you!!

Those are great numbers. I hope it's not rude to ask but was this a natural PG? I would say that is a high chance of multiples, which is more likely when it's an IUI or IVF of course.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It is a natural pg. I've had a few people mention multiples but isn't it within the normal range just towards the higher end of normal? I'm going in Monday or Tuesday for a repeat draw, more for my own reassurance. We will see what the numbers say then.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting said:


> It is a natural pg. I've had a few people mention multiples but isn't it within the normal range just towards the higher end of normal? I'm going in Monday or Tuesday for a repeat draw, more for my own reassurance. We will see what the numbers say then.


Take a look at this site: https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single

This will give you the betas for single and there is a drop down to find them for multiples. There is also a chart for doubling times.

I know they were a little shocked at my doubling and that was 41 hours. 

I also came across this site while I was obsessing over my beta:
https://www.wantbaby.info/calculators/beta-hcg-levels

When you enter your betas it will tell you if there is a chance that there will be multiples.

When is your first u/s?

Also, I would hate myself if I didn't ask. Have you gotten your blood checked for clotting disorders? All your mc are around the same time as mine. I believe mine are as a result of a clotting disorder so I have been taking aspirin and it has allowed me to have 1 successful PG, and I am hoping that this is going to be my second. I lost a set of twins because I didn't know about the aspirin and it still bothers me to this day.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks TTC! 
I haven't had the testing done yet. Would there be any other indicators/symptoms that might Determine a clotting disorder? Should I get tested while pg? Should I take aspirin? I have read conflicting info on taking aspirin. I don't want to lose another baby, it's been a really hard couple of years.
I stuck my numbers in and it says high chance of multiples. Would Vitex increase my chances? I started it this cycle but thought it takes a few months to really take affect??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Holy questions Batman!! Lol Sorry, my head is spinning!


----------



## dan-o

Ready I am also pregnant on my first month of vitex! 
Like I said, my numbers in 2012 were similar with crazy high progesterone (190) and I'd taken clomid, yet my boy was definitely a singleton!

They won't test you while pregnant as it skews the results. I had all mine done and still got no exlanantion! I chalk all mine up to egg quality/hyperfertilty. My last angel was karyotyped and she was found to have trisomy 15 which fits my theory. The consultant said it's just chance and bad luck!


----------



## 4magpies

See my doubling time 14dpo to 16dpo was only 80 hours. It's why I've been so worried but studies show OHSS can cause this. Really hope it's the case. 

Welcome readyandwaiting. 

Im led in bed feeling nauseous and getting excited about it. Also boob soreness has upped a level. 

Should have another digital arrive today. I will not do it till Monday or Tuesday. Tell me off if I do girls. FMU only too. 

5 sleeps till my scan. So glad it's at 9am so I'm not thinking about it all day. 

Any plans today you lot?


----------



## dan-o

4magpies I've been on here years and a lot of the ivf ladies seem to have had lower betas! X

I nearly had to stop the car earlier, proper queasy attack :haha:

No plans dropped hubby at work earlier as he want to cycle back, and tackled supermarket shop with all the kids in tow (I like a challenge lol) 
Got bad rain forecast here so it's clean out the fridge and do some washing, or some other chore equally as boring lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Dan-o! I didn't think my numbers were crazy high, they are the highest I've had at this point. I've had the standard testing done and all came back normal except AMH was slightly lower than normal. I thought my problems were the same as yours actually. We were getting pg at the drop of a hat with no real discrimination. I'm 38 so egg quality could be an issue too. In Canada they won't test the fetal matter unless I order the kit online and have it ready to give to the dr. It all just seemed too much for me to have on hand. 
Magpie-can't wait to hear about your scan!
We have a weekend filled with jobs around the house...blah!!!


----------



## dan-o

Same ready, when ttc#3 I got pregnant right off the back of each MMC. On the 5th occasion though, we were successful. Exhausting isn't it? 

I went from LTTTC #1 (molar and chemo to blame there I think) relatively normal ttc#2 to hyperfertility #3. This time it's the longer side of normal, although was only ntnp as I'd thrown in the towel with regards to TTC! 

I had high fsh for my age in my early 30's, I'm almost 40 now!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm just glad to hear people have success. I saw an RE in January but I didn't like his approach so I found a ND. We have been doing acupuncture, herbs and supplements and diet change. I just hope this is the one that sticks. The first tri sucks and every time I have to start all over again it really stresses me out. I try to embrace it wholeheartedly but I def struggle on a daily basis. 
Do you do anything 'special' while ttc?


----------



## dan-o

I started bvitamins in August, then coq10, vitex and high dose folic acid in September. 
More to sort out my quite ridiculous cycles since having #3, I've had anything from 10-40 days, Lost a day or so off my already short LP as well. 
Found out I had a lovely blood filled cyst causing it all. It had mostly healed by my ultrasound in day 2 of this cycle! 

How about you? 

Previously just high dose folic acid daily and progesterone support (usually only when pg) been doing that since 2011.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This cycle I started Vitex because I was still experiencing pms symptoms. My cycle is pretty textbook but TCM practitioners (my ND) believe there shouldn't be any symptoms before af. They actually don't even have a term for it because in china it doesn't (or didn't anyways) exist. She also put me on an herbal supplement that is supposed to help with my adrenal fatigue. I have acupuncture weekly and have since Feb. I cut out gluten and most dairy and highly reduced sugar intake. 
I'm more of a believer in treating the whole body as opposed to the symptom. Pharmaceuticals frighten me and I didn't want any severe intervention. The RE want to overstimulate my ovaries but it sounded so unnatural. He said IVf would be the next route after stims so I never went back. I'm sure some think I'm nuts but I just don't connect with it all.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks TTC!
> I haven't had the testing done yet. Would there be any other indicators/symptoms that might Determine a clotting disorder? Should I get tested while pg? Should I take aspirin? I have read conflicting info on taking aspirin. I don't want to lose another baby, it's been a really hard couple of years.
> I stuck my numbers in and it says high chance of multiples. Would Vitex increase my chances? I started it this cycle but thought it takes a few months to really take affect??



I know that I don't have any other indicators. I know that I got pg and as time went on the babies HB just kept getting slower. There was no reason for the loss. The last baby started with the low HB and I started aspirin at O and it slowly got faster. I have never had a clotting issue myself. This time I started aspirin before my cycle so I am curious Monday if the HB is ok. My doctors have not had a problem with the aspirin although I have been told that they don't really think that it does anything, but it can't hurt.

I know peoples numbers are all over the place, I enjoy obsessing over them till my first scan. Who knows you may only have one little on in there that is very eagerly growing.

I don't know anything about Vitex, I've never taken it. I only take progesterone. They say it helps but I am not sure if I need it.

Can't wait to see what your first scan shows.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think my issue is I obsessively read too much lol. I contemplated taking aspirin but read something that scared me. I don't even remember what it was lol. My 2 mmc had hb that were on the lower end of normal but never made it past 7 wks. 
You weren't the only person mentioning twins to me, I've had a couple other people say it as well. I would be shocked but I think pretty damn excited if I had twins in there. 
The last couple days I've felt woozy a couple of times and today I'm having bouts of nausea. My nose is working overtime and throwing all kinds of fun scents at me. This is incredibly early for me. It's normally not until 6 weeks or later that it starts. So who knows what's going on but there.


----------



## Mdc

Ready, welcome and so sorry for your losses. However those betas are amazing! I agree with dan o's question about a clottinng disorder. I have a mmc at 9 weeks, after testing they found the baby was chormosomally normal. My current RE, although my blood work came back fine, due to a significant family history of blood clotting issues and immunological diseases offered enoxaprix and aspirin as an option. She believes I may have an underlying problem that only because symptomatic in pregnancy. I do think there is a chance my last mmc was a fluke but after my own research I agree to go ahead with the treatment. 

4mags, I will be your cheerleader to hold out in the digis. The can be cruel little things and with your scan to look forward to soon, I thinking holding off is a good idea. Hope you are feeling better. 

Dano, yeah for queasiness! I so want a bit of that. :haha: Do you usually get nausea? Last time I had nothing and still waiting this round for some. I think I had some mild grade queasiness earlier on, but maybe it was just in my head. 

Ttcfirst, interesting aspirin story. It reminded my last time I took asa in the beginning, doc told me to stop, and then bam a mmc. Now not her fault because how could she have known and maybe it would not have helped in my situation. You just made me think about that....so thanks! Another reason I am throwing the everything but the kitchen sink at this LO :haha: Good luck at your scan. 

Afm, 6 weeks today :wohoo: last night I did have some discomfort in my right hip area kind of like a pulled muscle. I think it may be because I have had bronchitis for 3 weeks and finally my coughing has taken its toll on my muscles because I can definitely feel the muscle exactly where it hurt especially when I cough. But man twinges anywhere in the area down there are not good for the thought process. Geez!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Mdc

Ready, I hear you on the nose issue. Last time it did not hit me until later. This time it was one of my first ah ha I might be preggo moments. I was at acu before my beta and she swiped an area with alcohol and holy smell overload. Ha!


----------



## Mdc

Ready, I hear you on the nose issue. Last time it did not hit me until later. This time it was one of my first ah ha I might be preggo moments. I was at acu before my beta and she swiped an area with alcohol and holy smell overload. Ha!


----------



## 4magpies

Sadly some of us don't have a choice about pharmaceuticals and IVF. I cannot conceive naturally as I have no tubes after 2 ectopics. 

How ever out of 4 cycles I've overstimulated twice. This time being the worst. 

This cycle we used acupuncture, I've always used supplements for quality. Not sure what vitex is though. 

Thanks mdc im going to need a cheerleader.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks MDC! I might just have to start aspirin. I trust you all know what you are talking about and sadly I have little faith in the Drs I have worked with in the past 5 years. I know my hormones are raging because I want to tear my Dh face off. Just his presence is annoying me. I felt this for weeks with dd, poor guy lol. 
4magpies-I am not judging anyone that uses anything 'unnatural', it all just scares the crap out of me. Even taking aspirin frightens me. My experience delivering ds in the hospital turned me off so much I homebirthed dd. I think everyone needs to do what works best for them. I have thought about Ivf but would never be able to give myself the needle. I'm amazed by women like you that can go through the whole process! Women are just amazing beings, aren't we? Can you imagine men doing any of this?? Haha


----------



## Mdc

Funny before IVF I was a complete needlephobe. Now I am an expert. Ha ha ha! If you asked me a couple years ago if this was the journey I would be on with conception assistance, I would have said no way...however the best decision for me too. 

Ready, oh yeah if DHs had to do any of this the race would have been extinct ages ago. :rofl:


----------



## TTC First

lol Mdc...You are so right about the needles. I can't imagine how many needles I have had in the last couple years. How about your modesty after getting those u/s done month after month?

I am so sorry about the loss after stopping the aspirin, I totally understand. It really bothers me that I had 3 losses before starting the aspirin and I feel that they could have been prevented. Interesting that the first cycle I start aspirin...bam...it sticks.

I am so interested to see the heartbeat with this one. Since I started taking the aspirin early, if this one has a strong HB I will know that it is connected.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting...good luck with your aspirin decision. Which part of Canada are you in? I am in Ontario.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc I'm in Ontario too, East of Toronto. 
I went and got myself aspirin...and 2 more frers which was a mistake. I used 3mu with a 4 hour hold and barely anything to drink and the test line looks like my 11dpo test. I'm freakin out now! With such strong numbers the test line should be dominating now. My boobs are no where near how sore they were either. I've been here far too often that I'm struggling to find hope. I have been nauseated most of the day off and on but maybe that's what I had for breakfast??


----------



## dan-o

Ready it will be your pee dilution surely? Xx


----------



## dan-o

Another human pin cushion here as I had a molar pregnancy and chemotherapy in 2009! I've had more hcg betas over the years than you can shake a stick at lol! Conversely, I have had none at all this time! Really had enough of all that lol x

Oh and scans, so so many scans... I'm a well recognised face in my local hospital EPU and maternity unit :haha:


ETA: Omg, I've just eaten the last of the Hagen Dazs and I think I'm going to see it again :sick:


----------



## 4magpies

I know you weren't judging I'm just saying that some of us literally do not have a choice. 

I don't know how many injections I've done, I've got 6 sharp boxes full because I've kept every one. I'm still injecting myself with clexane till I'm 10 weeks. 

I've had 4 surgeries and more blood draws than I can count. It's ridiculous. All worth every second in the end though.


----------



## 4magpies

Dan-o I've horrific heartburn tonight. Feel like I want to spew. Ergo!


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting...I agree with dan-o, with such high beta numbers it's kinda odd that your line would be so light, I wouldn't pay attention to it. When is your next dr. appt?

You're not too far away, I am in Niagara.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope so! Of course I'm all gloom and doom. I expect the worst when I need to expect the best. 
I'm in Belleville (40 mins west of Kingston) so not too far.


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, it was my son's birthday yesterday so we had a really busy day. I felt nauseous ask day and hardly are anything. I can't even stomach a cup of tea :( I'm really hoping it's a good sign as I've got my early scan tomorrow and I'm getting a little nervous about it.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan star!! How exciting!

I'm sat in the car at the Sunday market waiting for the rain to stop here, had a bit of a squall roll in overnight! Flood warnings!


----------



## jumpingo

starsunshine said:


> Hiya, it was my son's birthday yesterday so we had a really busy day. I felt nauseous ask day and hardly are anything. I can't even stomach a cup of tea :( I'm really hoping it's a good sign as I've got my early scan tomorrow and I'm getting a little nervous about it.

star, i feel so sick and have a scan tomorrow, too!:friends: we got this!:bodyb::thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck with your scans tomorrow ladies!!
Dan-o is this due to the hurricane?
I have a cousin in Bermuda that just got hit with it, lost all power but house is standing which is good news.


----------



## Mdc

Ready I agree with TTC and DanO that something on that test seems weird since your betas were so high. I would say not to worry but that is the pot calling the kettle black. I forgot when do you got back to the doctor?

Jumpingo and star best of luck tomorrow. Exciting and a bit frightening at the same time, but you both have this!

TTC first my last pregnancy where I was on aspirin was and iui and the first stick to. 

4mags hope your heartburn is better. 

Sounds like a lot of us have been human pin cushions and I agree modesty has been out the window a while ago. At my REs office I usually don't even have to sign in because they know me. Now being known at the coffee shop because you always get a certain drink is one thing but at the REs office something's very different. :haha: Yesterday morning I do believe I felt a bit queasy...keep it coming. Seems like quite a few Canadian ladies here. I live in Northhern California. Anyone else in the states?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't know what was going on yesterday with that test. Today the line is way darker. I go in tomorrow for another draw so I'll try to stay hopeful until then. You can see why I freaked out, the test line is so light!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dan-o

That's freaky ready, the lines are like opposites! Glad you are reassured now! Stupid tests lol x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

They are totally opposite! It's so bizarre! This was only a 2 hour hold, yesterday was a 4 hour. Doesn't make any sense! Anyhow, I see what comes about tomorrow. I started looking up vanishing twin but I haven't bled or spotted or anything. 
I did start taking the aspirin yesterday though so fx'd that helps with something.


----------



## dan-o

Pregnancy just seems to affect your pee so much, I can never test with fmu or even 2mu sometimes, just too dilute. I drink too much I think lol. 
I wasn't worried when you said it was lighter yesterday as I knew mine would have been lighter at that time of day as well, even with a long hold! X

All this talk of aspirin and I've just realised I haven't taken aspirin this time.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting...When do you have your first u/s?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't know why I put so much stock in tests. I just want this pg to be successful that I can't just relax. 
Ttc-I won't have an u/s for 2 weeks. I'll call tomorrow to have it booked.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting said:


> I don't know why I put so much stock in tests. I just want this pg to be successful that I can't just relax.
> Ttc-I won't have an u/s for 2 weeks. I'll call tomorrow to have it booked.

I guess without the visual u/s you don't know you're actual PG. You are looking for confirmation that it's still there.

2 weeks, thats coming quick.


----------



## dan-o

Yay for getting an early scan ready, hopefully the 2 week wait will pass quick now. I'm going in at 6w also :)

Good luck for your upcoming scans tomorrow/today ladies. <3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc that is exactly it! I need reassurance. Gone are the days of innocence. I'm not going to buy any more tests. I have spent over $100 this past week...stupid!!
Dan-o my dr and mw are so accommodating at this point.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all coming here to join . Got a faint bfp on the 14 th and a bfp on. Digital ttoday based off ovulation I'm due June 27th


----------



## 4magpies

Did another CBD and it's still coming up as 2-3. Starting to worry now as I'm 5+5. I won't be buying any more tests now as scan Thursday but expecting the worst if I'm honest. 

Here's progression of all my 2-3's. Bottom/right hand one is today. Dank/o help?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7752.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dan-o

Looks 3+ to me 4magpies, I've fallen out with cbd this time. I don't know why I even bothered as I don't rate their line tests either! Too many stories of ladies getting 2-3 and worrying when they have had HCG levels way over the 2700+ threshold.
Not long until your scan now! Try not to worry, those lines are mega dark!!! xxx


----------



## dan-o

Hey bbygurl! Welcome Hun!


----------



## bbygurl719

dan-o said:


> Hey bbygurl! Welcome Hun!

Ty for the welcome


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi bbygurl! Congrats on the bfp. 
4magpies that looks like it should be a 3+. I've used many and have had some say 3+ when hcg was 1800 something and 2-3 when I'm over 2000. Ive pulled them apart on many occasions and the lines don't always make sense for what they read. 
I have also seen people online that say they got 2-3 and their hcg was crazy high. 
Wishing you the best for Thursday.


----------



## bbygurl719

Omg the nausea is so bad And it's so early. Never had it this early or this bad.


----------



## starsunshine

My scan was all good. We saw a baby and a heartbeat:) and an ech and I've been told to expect more bleeding.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay star!!! That is great news (about the baby anyways)


----------



## 4magpies

Great news starsunshine. Well not about the bleeding but you know what I mean. 

Welcome bbygurl. 

I just can't stop worrying about my scan. I haven't bought another test and I've filled the next 2 days with social appointments. Hoping keeping busy makes it go fast. Wish I could put myself in a coma till Thursday morning. At least it's only nearly 2 sleeps. Feeling cramps today too which isn't helping.


----------



## bbygurl719

How is everyone feeling. I am extremely nauseous.


----------



## sweetysangel8

bbygurl719 said:


> How is everyone feeling. I am extremely nauseous.

Constantly nauseous and exhausted but luckily I haven't puked yet. Can't eat much though but just trying to eat what I can.


----------



## dan-o

starsunshine said:


> My scan was all good. We saw a baby and a heartbeat:) and an ech and I've been told to expect more bleeding.

Fantastic news, congratulations! I've had bad bleeding with two of my boys. Just take it easy and eat well, helped me loads xx



bbygurl719 said:


> How is everyone feeling. I am extremely nauseous.

Yes me too, don't usually get it until 6w! Wonder what it means? I'm taking it as a positive sign so far :)


----------



## dan-o

4magpies:hug: it's like pure torture waiting for these scans isn't it? Hope it goes quickly now for you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It is. I hate early pregnancy I really do. 

I don't really feel sick. Only sometimes. But I didn't with my daughter. Only mild nausea so not too worried.


----------



## Mdc

Welcome bbygurl!

Star, major congratulations about the scan, but boo for more bleeding at least you know what to expect. 

4mags, I agree I wish I could just sleep away the next couple of days. I have had cramping too, but they say it is just uterus stretching so I am trying to just go with that. 

Dano and baby, hope the nausea is manageable. 

I too only have some mild nausea from time to time. Kind of wish it was more pronounced just to feel more at ease. Right now symptoms are just sore boobs and fatigue. Guess you cannot pick and choose.


----------



## bbygurl719

I never had nausea with my girls only vomiting


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies! :wave: Mind if I join? I'm due 12th June with my 3rd. Had my first scan today and saw our tiny little Pip with a tiny heartbeat! :cloud9:

Hi bbygurl! Congrats!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome and congrats Baby!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi baby glad u joined here


----------



## tcinks

babynewbie said:


> Hi ladies! :wave: Mind if I join? I'm due 12th June with my 3rd. Had my first scan today and saw our tiny little Pip with a tiny heartbeat! :cloud9:
> 
> Hi bbygurl! Congrats!!

Hey! We are due date buddies! :flower: I haven't had my first scan yet, though.


----------



## tcinks

Found out I have a UTI today :( I've never had one before and I'm so nervous about being on antibiotics duing pregnancy.


----------



## Mdc

Welcome babynewbie and congrats on the ultrasound!

Tcinks that is the pits. Many of the antibiotics are alright in pregnancy although it is scary to read the potential risks. Generally the benefits are going to outweigh the risk of the UTI progressing to a kidney infection. Sorry you have to go through this though.


----------



## tcinks

Mdc said:


> Welcome babynewbie and congrats on the ultrasound!
> 
> Tcinks that is the pits. Many of the antibiotics are alright in pregnancy although it is scary to read the potential risks. Generally the benefits are going to outweigh the risk of the UTI progressing to a kidney infection. Sorry you have to go through this though.

Thank you! I know it's true, but it makes me feel better to have the reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

my scan went well today.:thumbup: baby was measuring one day behind what i calculated based on LMP, so will likely just stick with pregnancy weeks starting on sundays, not mondays. what a rebel!:haha:

i just feel so so carsick and already over it and feeling whiny.:dohh: if it's anything like my pregnancy with baymax, i have another 13+ weeks til i even feel just "okay.":nope: 

hope everyone else is hanging in there too!:bodyb:


----------



## tcinks

Yay, glad your scan went well!! :D

I hear you on the sickness...I just went out and got some sea bands, I was hearing a lot about them. I hope they help!


----------



## sweetysangel8

tcinks said:


> Yay, glad your scan went well!! :D
> 
> I hear you on the sickness...I just went out and got some sea bands, I was hearing a lot about them. I hope they help!

Let me know if they work for you. I've been considering them but haven't yet.


----------



## bbygurl719

Glad your scan went welll and let me know if those work because the nausea is horrendous over here


----------



## tcinks

Hey gals, I've been working on getting a banner made up for the group if anyone is interested on posting in their siggy. Here are a few we can vote on, or if anyone has any other ideas, feel free to share! :)

https://i65.tinypic.com/5cnbdi.png
https://i66.tinypic.com/s2uwzr.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/vcqp28.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/21kfdbs.jpg


----------



## starsunshine

babynewbie said:


> Hi ladies! :wave: Mind if I join? I'm due 12th June with my 3rd. Had my first scan today and saw our tiny little Pip with a tiny heartbeat! :cloud9:
> 
> Hi bbygurl! Congrats!!

Yey for great scan :thumbup:


----------



## Gretaa

Hi :) I'm due June 20th, 2017 with my second miracle :)


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on the good scans everyone. Mine is Thursday morning. 

I ended up ordering 2 more digitals last night. They'll be here today. I'll probably do one this afternoon then one in the morning and just hope for that 3+. Gah.


----------



## 4magpies

Did another digital this morning and got a 3+! Thank god. 5+6 today. 

Did it with SMU with like a 3/4 hour hold. So pleased. Taken a little sigh of relief. Feel a bit better about my scan Thursday now.


----------



## DoubleLines

TCINKS those are awesome! I'm partial to the second one but really love them all!!

Ugh my "morning" sickness has begun. Since Sunday morning I'm queasy ALL THE TIME, even more so when hungry but I can't think of anything I want to eat. The idea of a hot drink makes me immediately gag (I miss my coffee and tea!)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

4magpies that is awesome!


----------



## sweetysangel8

tcinks said:


> Hey gals, I've been working on getting a banner made up for the group if anyone is interested on posting in their siggy. Here are a few we can vote on, or if anyone has any other ideas, feel free to share! :)
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/5cnbdi.png
> https://i66.tinypic.com/s2uwzr.jpg
> https://i67.tinypic.com/vcqp28.jpg
> https://i64.tinypic.com/21kfdbs.jpg


I like the second one


----------



## babynewbie

Tcinks yay for due date buddies! 

I think the second banner is really sweet :)

My nausea seems to have settled down at the moment, still getting random moments of it but nothing too bad.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I got my betas back from yesterday at 17dpo and they are 1847!!!! I'm so freakin happy as I have been having a fit since sat with that stupid hpt! Thanks ladies for telling me I was overreacting, goes to show you how unreliable the lines really are.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I looked back at my numbers with dd and at 17dpo my hcg was 151! What a crazy difference and maybe I need to consider that there is more than 1 in there!!! Dh might pass out if that's the case.


----------



## babynewbie

Readynwaiting fantastic numbers!! How exciting there might be two! I'd be so jealous I'd love twins! :cloud9:


----------



## Mdc

4mags congrats. Funny how a little piece of equipment can cause such happiness or worry. Glad you got your 3+. 

Jump congrats on the wonderful scan. When do you go back?

Tcinks, yes let me know how the sea bands work for you. I like the third siggy. Thank you for doing that they are all so cute so anyone would be great. 

Welcome gretaa!

Ready, holy beta batman! I do believe you may be our first twin mommy this month. Poor DH but I am sure he will survive. Your scan is on a couple weeks right?

Hi to everyone else! 

Afm I am super excited that I deffo feel nausea creeping in. :wohoo: I will say it is not stage four 'I am going to puke any second' but it is there. That in addition to falling asleep at 830 last night I am excited. True test is tomorrow's scan. I feel cautiously optimistic and cannot wait!


----------



## tcinks

Yay for good hcg numbers!! :) I want twins , too! Even though they would make me even more high risk. When is your first scan?

Mdc, excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!! :D Still two weeks until mine... 

I honestly can't tell if these bands are working yet. Because on top of normal pregnancy stuff, I also have a cold AND a UTI. :/ So basically feeling super miserable...but maybe slightly less miserable than I was without the bands? : haha: Who knows...


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting said:


> I looked back at my numbers with dd and at 17dpo my hcg was 151! What a crazy difference and maybe I need to consider that there is more than 1 in there!!! Dh might pass out if that's the case.

congrats....we will all wait to see what your scan shows. Since we are IUIs we were wondering of we had one or two. We found out that we just have one. After sending that message to hubby he sent me a little video of the guys from Fresh Prince doing a "happy dance". 

I know that twins would really complicate things for us but I have to say I am a little disappointed. 

I went for my scan, it was only 5 weeks 1 day so I didn't see much. They said that everything is in the right place. I go back next week at 6 weeks 5 days. I should see a little more then


----------



## 4magpies

ReadynWaiting said:


> 4magpies that is awesome!

I feel much more relaxed now. Ive read that slow/low hcg risers tend to be boys! So maybe that's what is going on. 

I'm with you guys on the nausea it's started today. I even had some gagging this afternoon for no real reason! 

Been out with my friends this afternoon for distraction. 

Ready and waiting wow that's a high beta! 

I would personally poop my pants if I was having twins. The thought scares me. I think I'd struggle as we have no family close by and we'd have to move house as we only have 2 bedrooms but I love where we live. Practically no chance though as we only had one embryo transferred. 

Ttc first glad scan went well. I had scan at 4 weeks and just a sac visible. I'm looking forward to seeing how much things have changed on Thursday. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone replying on my phone at the moment.


----------



## yoshy

Sorry I've been MIA. Jewish holidays this week and I've been offline on and off because of them.
So I'm 4w5d today, and just arranged my first u/s which isn't until November 1st. 

I'm kinda bummed it's not for another two weeks, which means I'll be almost 7 weeks by then. Not ideal (the IVF clinic said I should be having one at 6 weeks), but it was the earliest one I could get that's anywhere near my home.

As for symptoms, my boobs are getting more and more tender and painful, and I've been getting mild nausea on and off throughout the day for the past 3 days or so.

Hope I'll manage to keep up from now <3


----------



## yoshy

TTC First said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for twins and at least one girl, but at this point I'll be happy with whatever I get.
> 
> Welcome yoshy....Isn't this kinda nice. We get that extra surprise at our first u/s/ I have my first u/s on Monday so I will find out how many there are in there. I had an IUI so I am not sure how many follicles I had. I've had 4 IUIs and 1 has been twins (was a loss).
> 
> When do you find out?Click to expand...

I'll find out at my first u/s on November 1st. Hoping maybe I can get it rescheduled for earlier in another location.


----------



## tcinks

yoshy said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Jewish holidays this week and I've been offline on and off because of them.
> So I'm 4w5d today, and just arranged my first u/s which isn't until November 1st.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed it's not for another two weeks, which means I'll be almost 7 weeks by then. Not ideal (the IVF clinic said I should be having one at 6 weeks), but it was the earliest one I could get that's anywhere near my home.
> 
> As for symptoms, my boobs are getting more and more tender and painful, and I've been getting mild nausea on and off throughout the day for the past 3 days or so.
> 
> Hope I'll manage to keep up from now <3

Hey :wave: I remember you from my first loss back in 2014. Glad to see you are expecting again. :hugs: I hope you can get an earlier ultrasound! I won't be having my first one until 8 weeks. :/


----------



## 4magpies

Yoshy most IVF clinics here in the UK don't scan till 7 weeks. My IVF clinic scan is booked for 7+1. I'm having a scan at 6+1 but that's only because of OHSS.


----------



## yoshy

tcinks said:


> Hey :wave: I remember you from my first loss back in 2014. Glad to see you are expecting again. :hugs: I hope you can get an earlier ultrasound! I won't be having my first one until 8 weeks. :/




4magpies said:


> Yoshy most IVF clinics here in the UK don't scan till 7 weeks. My IVF clinic scan is booked for 7+1. I'm having a scan at 6+1 but that's only because of OHSS.

tcinks, I thought I recognized your name. <3 Yeah, that was my 5w1d loss, and I'm super nervous of the same happening here, even though there's no reason it should, cuz I'm 99% certain the issue back then was that my thyroid was way outta whack, and this time it's perfectly in balance.

4magpies, over here they told me to book it for 6 weeks. But the scan isn't at the IVF clinic and I just had to book it through the regular clinic, which takes longer.
I'm so relieved I didn't get OHSS. I had 18 mature follicles (they got 17 eggs from them), and I have PCO, so I was definitely at risk, but they gave me decapeptyl and ovitrelle together as the trigger, and told me to drink at least 3 liters water for the three days after the extraction, and thank G-d, I didn't get it. I was so paranoid because there were about 4 ladies on my local infertility support group who got it at the same time, a few months back. One just had twins about a month ago, and another is now in her 8th month with from the FET (with PGD) that she did the following month.


----------



## 4magpies

I only got 13 eggs! I seem to get it even with that many. I got it my cycle with my daughter and only got 12 eggs then. It only starts once I'm pregnant 2dpt and then 6dpt this time. I'm always totally fine after trigger. It's odd!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tcinks-I like the 2nd and 3rd banner. 

MDC-I will go in 2 weeks for my scan. As excited as I would be if there are twins it also scares me. I want an uncomplicated pg followed by a homebirth and I don't think I would get either if it's twins. Time will tell I guess!GL on your scan Thursday. 

Ttc-I will be happy to have 1 healthy baby in there! 

4magpies-excited to see how your scan goes!


----------



## yoshy

Ugh, the nausea is really setting in in the mornings now.... 
And apparently so are the aversions. I made my 3yo Nutella sandwiches for breakfast the past two days, and both days the second I opened the jar, I couldn't deal with the smell... It was awful. Almost threw up both times (and usually I adore Nutella). 

Anyone else got frustrating aversions?


----------



## sweetysangel8

yoshy said:


> Ugh, the nausea is really setting in in the mornings now....
> And apparently so are the aversions. I made my 3yo Nutella sandwiches for breakfast the past two days, and both days the second I opened the jar, I couldn't deal with the smell... It was awful. Almost threw up both times (and usually I adore Nutella).
> 
> Anyone else got frustrating aversions?


Yup pretty much anything with a strong smell. DH made a ham over the weekend and it almost sent me out of the house. I was so nauseous from the smell and I normally love ham.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, glad to see we are all ticking along nicely! Busy few days for me, which is good, just two more sleeps until scan. 

Felling kinda woozy but not so sick today. 

Love the banners tcinks!! :yipee:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

2 days!!! That's so close!
I have a couple of questions:
1. Ladies that take aspirin, when do you stop and how do you ween yourself off of it?
2. Ladies with rpl when you got your rainbow was the pg different than with your losses? 
As positive as I am that worry remains in the back of my head and won't go away until I have a couple of scans and pass first tri.


----------



## dan-o

1. I was told to take the whole time but stopped when I had bad 2nd trimester bleeding with both my second and third as it seemed to be making things worse. My EPU weren't prescribing it for RPL last time I went in, only for PE. They were dishing out 5mg folic acid and cyclogest instead. 

2. My MMC's, molar and my rainbows have all been pretty identical, disappointingly. Only thing I've noticed, with hindsight, is my HCG at 6w was slightly lower with a couple of mmc's, even though the babies looked on track.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks dan-o. I won't be testing my hcg any more as over 3 draws they look good and I don't want to stress myself out. 
I'm wondering if you have to wean yourself off of aspirin like you would heparin? I'll have to mention it to the mw when I go to see her but I don't want to be talked out of it and then have complications.


----------



## dan-o

Actually the more I think about it the more I think I was supposed to stop sometime in third trimester, with the aspirin.

I haven't had any HCG's at all this time, like you said, too stressful!!!!

Ps. Yours look awesome, super high, which has always been a good omen for me!


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting....I took aspirin right through my pregnancy. I chose to stop a couple days before birth because I was having a section so I didn't want any bleeding risks. I was not risking stoping so close to delivery and the baby get a blood clot emergency so close to delivery.

My losses were very similar to my last successful PG. With that being said, my losses were all around 6 weeks so there isn't much to compare.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dan-o I really hope everything with your little bean is good. 
My 2 mmc I used hpts to monitor hcg and digis for level progression and both were pretty normal. I never received 3+ until after 5 wks and I would have got 3+ yesterday at 4+4 so that gives me some hope. 
Ttc did you naturally m/c each time or did detect growth issues on an u/s? Having the 2 mmc we saw babies with a hb (110-120) around 6.5 wks but then nothing past that week. Do you think this is still indicative of a clotting issue? And could a clotting issue happen after 2 successful pregnancies? 
I have so many questions and worries and no healthcare professionals that seem to know. I haven't pushed the matter either as the intervention was scary for me. I feel you ladies that have lived it have so much more info.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting...On all my losses we went for u/s. we saw a HB on all of them. Most times the HB was slower than normal. I went for follow up u/s the following week or two and they said it just got slower. It ended up being a MMC. It sounds like what happened to me. I don't know if this could happen after a successful PG, I would just think that there is always that chance. I would say that if you are on aspirin, it won't happen again. That's how I got my answer. Now with me, I went for my 5 week u/s and there wasn't much there (which isn't a surprise). I have to wait till next week to see what happens. I am hoping for a regular HB on that one.

It's hard when this keeps happening. Maybe that's why I am totally not excited about this PG. I have had so many losses I am scared to get excited just for it to be a MMC. It also worries me because I don't have any PG symptoms, sometimes I totally forget that I am PG.


----------



## Mdc

Ready it is such a double edged sword. My re says to keep taking aspirin throughout my pregnancy and likely also Lovenox, but each situation is different. My mmc happened after seeing the heartbeat a couple times (they did not measure the rate argh) and then it was not there after 9 weeks. Baby had no chromosomal problems they found so they believe it was either something they did not catch or a blood clot. I do believe blood clots are a major culprit especially if there was not a chromosomal problem found. 

All mc are the worst but mmc makes me even more nervous because I had no warning. All was fine and dandi and then bam no heartbeat. Kind of kills the innocence this time. 

However we got great news the LO is perfect with a little 116 heartbeat (they want above 90 at this time). We were even able to hear the HB and that opened a couple tears to stream out. We never heard the hb last time (doc said their machine would not register it), so for me that was huge. We go back next week for a follow up US and to get a referral to either a hematologist or a maternal/fetal specialist. Long way to go but a great start.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies for your stories. In Canada they don't test the fetal matter unless I order the kit online to have ready 'for the next one'. To me it feels morbid to have that just in case. After my 2nd mmc I had a dr, an OB and a mw tell me it's probably because my eggs are old. This pissed me off so much I was damned to prove them wrong. A year later and in to my 7th pregnancy not sure I have done that but I'm hopeful your advice to take aspirin will do the trick. 
I do believe I have inflammatory issues and maybe just maybe clotting is a problem. I'll know in a couple of weeks I guess. I will be asking for a scan at 8 weeks as well just to confirm growth is happening. 
Ttc I have everything crossed for you!
Mdc it's so great you have a hb and got to hear it. If I get to that point I'm sure Dh and myself will break in to tears. I love success stories when people have had a struggle ttc. Just warms my heart!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc I don't have any real symptoms either other than sore tatas. You are nearing 6 weeks and might be eating (or not eating lol) your words next week! With dd I only had sore boobs and then at 6 weeks a switch was flipped and for 8 weeks I thought I was going to die! I welcome the ms because at least I will know things are happening in there. 
With my mmcs I had ms lightly for a few days but that was it. It just felt like confirmation for me.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting - I kinda hope you are right about the 6 week period. I feel the same as you. When you have MS then you know something is going on. I just can't believe how tired I am. I have 2 little ones at home and I nape along with them. I take them out for a walk and it just wipes me out!

I can't wait till we all start getting u/s's where we can actually see something.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Agreed. I'm exhausted too! I can't seem to sleep though. I remember this from dd, I was like the walking dead but couldn't sleep. I just looked back on a thread I was on with dd and it was more like 7 wks when full swing ms happened. I had waves through wk 6 but 7 wks was every day all day.


----------



## dan-o

Aghhhh red blood this morning, and cramps. I bled with all 3 of my rainbow babies, so I'm definitely not freaking out. Could be a lovely haematoma yet again. (Great:dohh:) Obviously could be a bad sign, but I'm not entertaining that idea right now! Viability scan tomorrow morning 10.20am!


----------



## yoshy

Fx for you dan-o. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh dan-o thinking of you.

I had a bad nights sleep. Up 4 times to pee but only like 7lbs back till my normal weight thank god. All the fluid is finally going down. Scan at 9.15. Scared.


----------



## Nora88

Hi there :) 

I'm due June 16th 2017.
This is our first child and we're already excited!

I haven't felt any nausea yet, but I'm expecting it to come soon. My mom started feeling nausea around week 8 and was on sick leave for 2 months!! When she was expecting me.

My symptoms right now (5w5d) is mild pain in the uterus due to stretching and I have sore nipples during the day, sore breasts in the morning/evening.

We've told my mom, his parents and 3 friends each.
There's been a baby boom this year, 5 of our friends all had girls this summer and my cousin is expecting a girl in December. I think that's what made us thing "Ok, we better get at it" lol.

I had an early ultrasound last Monday bc my dr thought I might have been 8 weeks then, and not 3 at the time. There was a little black spot measuring 2x4 mm. Today I'm 5w6d.
I have another ultrasound on November 1st where I'll be 7+4.


----------



## Nora88

I had a terrible sleep last night! I had to pee so many time, it was insane. Didn't fall asleep until 2am and woke up again at 4 to pee.


----------



## 4magpies

Had my scan. Saw and heard a heartbeat. Magical! Was so lovely. Abdominal US too. I feel like I can relax a little bit now. Another scan next Thursday at the IVF clinic. Then one at the hospital the following Monday. My ovaries are still massive and I'm still full of fluid!


----------



## dan-o

Yay 4magpies!!! That's fantastic news, congratulations :wohoo:

Ps. Ow at the ovaries tho, you poor thing. I had a 6cm cyst this year and that was bad enough on it's own!


----------



## dan-o

Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy Nora!!


----------



## 4magpies

One of my ovaries my ovaries is 11cm. It's ridiculous. 

How you feeling dan-o? How's the bleeding? Been thinking of you x


----------



## dan-o

Ow, sounds dreadful! Roll on 2nd tri when it hopefully goes down! 

Feeling ok not so crampy and just a bit of brown spotting now. 24 hours to wait.. ughhh! Nervous now it's so close!


----------



## babynewbie

Dan-o fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about, hope these next 24 hours go quickly!

4magpies that's great news about your scan! :D

Welcome Nora :wave:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Woohoo 4magpies!!!!!!!!! What a relief! So happy for you but sorry about your ovary. Sounds painful!
Dan-o I hope all is ok in there and tomorrow you see a beautiful little hb. 
Welcome Nora!


----------



## yoshy

Nora88 said:


> Hi there :)
> 
> I'm due June 16th 2017.
> This is our first child and we're already excited!
> 
> I haven't felt any nausea yet, but I'm expecting it to come soon. My mom started feeling nausea around week 8 and was on sick leave for 2 months!! When she was expecting me.
> 
> My symptoms right now (5w5d) is mild pain in the uterus due to stretching and I have sore nipples during the day, sore breasts in the morning/evening.
> 
> We've told my mom, his parents and 3 friends each.
> There's been a baby boom this year, 5 of our friends all had girls this summer and my cousin is expecting a girl in December. I think that's what made us thing "Ok, we better get at it" lol.
> 
> I had an early ultrasound last Monday bc my dr thought I might have been 8 weeks then, and not 3 at the time. There was a little black spot measuring 2x4 mm. Today I'm 5w6d.
> I have another ultrasound on November 1st where I'll be 7+4.

Welcome Nora! My first ultrasound is Nov 1st, so we'll be u/s buddies ;)


----------



## jumpingo

fingers crossed for you dan-o!!:hugs:

just checked the first page - this is baby #2 for me, not #4. (not sure my husband will let me get to #4!:haha:)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tcinks-I'm due June 23


----------



## 4magpies

Just ordered a some seabands as nausea has gone up a gear today. 

I've booked my MW appointment too. 3rd November. It's all happening very quickly now. 

Can't wait for our next scan now. 

Welcome Nora! I never had sickness with my daughter. Super nausea this time though. I'll go check the front page now.


----------



## 4magpies

Tcinks - I'm due baby #2 on the 14th.


----------



## sweetysangel8

Tcinks - I'm due June 7th with baby #1


----------



## Mdc

Dano ugh how scary but you seems calmish. I hope this is just a small hemotoma and the scan goes off without a hitch. Fingers crossed for only good news and the brown spotting is stopping. :hugs:

4mags, #1 lovely scan (an abdominal one at that!) and #2 ouchie ovaries. Glad you have another follow up scan soon!

Welcome Nora!

Tcinks, I am due June 10 with my first. 

Hello to everyone else!

I think I stayed up until 10pm last night (small 15 min nap after dinner). I think that is a record. Ha!


----------



## Nora88

I've been having pain when peeing for a week now! Went to the doctor and she said my urine is clear.. but it still hurts and feels uncomfortable afterwards :( I also feel like my bladder is on the edge of bursting like I've been holding my pee.
It's driving me nuts :( I almost wanna tell my doctor to just prescribe me antibiotics, even though it's not healthy to take them with out reason. I'm just so sick of it! Can't get out of the house cause, when I finally have to pee for real, I gotta go immediately or I'll wet myself. 
Plus, it actually hurts my bladder when I walk... gaaah!

I've asked around, it seems like a lot of my friends had it too, but only for 2 days, then it went away.
It's been 8 days now!


----------



## yoshy

tcinks, I'm due June 21 with #2.

Nausea still here in full force at random times (usually if I've been in a single position without moving much for a while), but seems to go away if I eat. Banana was great this afternoon. 

Doing my best to get to 3 liters of water per day too, which also seems to help some.


----------



## tcinks

Nora88 said:


> I've been having pain when peeing for a week now! Went to the doctor and she said my urine is clear.. but it still hurts and feels uncomfortable afterwards :( I also feel like my bladder is on the edge of bursting like I've been holding my pee.
> It's driving me nuts :( I almost wanna tell my doctor to just prescribe me antibiotics, even though it's not healthy to take them with out reason. I'm just so sick of it! Can't get out of the house cause, when I finally have to pee for real, I gotta go immediately or I'll wet myself.
> Plus, it actually hurts my bladder when I walk... gaaah!
> 
> I've asked around, it seems like a lot of my friends had it too, but only for 2 days, then it went away.
> It's been 8 days now!

When did you get tested? I've heard that if it's early in the infection, it might not pick it up right away. Did they give you any explanation of what else it could be? Or how to deal with it?


----------



## Nora88

tcinks said:


> Nora88 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having pain when peeing for a week now! Went to the doctor and she said my urine is clear.. but it still hurts and feels uncomfortable afterwards :( I also feel like my bladder is on the edge of bursting like I've been holding my pee.
> It's driving me nuts :( I almost wanna tell my doctor to just prescribe me antibiotics, even though it's not healthy to take them with out reason. I'm just so sick of it! Can't get out of the house cause, when I finally have to pee for real, I gotta go immediately or I'll wet myself.
> Plus, it actually hurts my bladder when I walk... gaaah!
> 
> I've asked around, it seems like a lot of my friends had it too, but only for 2 days, then it went away.
> It's been 8 days now!
> 
> When did you get tested? I've heard that if it's early in the infection, it might not pick it up right away. Did they give you any explanation of what else it could be? Or how to deal with it?Click to expand...

I got tested Monday and it started Thursday with burning pee. Over the weekend my bladder started to hurt.
She said she found something in my urine but not enough for an UTI. It was also tested at a lab, they agreed with her. 
She told me to come back if it didn't go away.

I'll give her a call tomorrow!


----------



## tcinks

Okay. I'm on antibiotics for a UTI now. I've never had one before, but she started me on the meds before she even got the urine culture back.


----------



## dan-o

Have you ladies tried drinking lots of diluted cranberry juice? Works wonders for flushing out cystitis! Might give you a little relief from the burn x


----------



## tcinks

dan-o said:


> Have you ladies tried drinking lots of diluted cranberry juice? Works wonders for flushing out cystitis! Might give you a little relief from the burn x

Thanks for the advice. Do you think cranberry pills would work as well??


----------



## Nora88

yoshy said:


> tcinks, I'm due June 21 with #2.
> 
> Nausea still here in full force at random times (usually if I've been in a single position without moving much for a while), but seems to go away if I eat. Banana was great this afternoon.
> 
> Doing my best to get to 3 liters of water per day too, which also sees to help some.

A friend of mine gave me list of foods that helped her, for when/if I ever start feeling sick.
Lemon drops 
Rice crackers
Salty crackers
Lemon water
Ginger tea
Almonds helped her a lot.
Water with lemon or lime slices.

Another tip was to avoid cold water and only drinking room temperature beverages.

Hope this can help you and others!


----------



## Nora88

tcinks said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Have you ladies tried drinking lots of diluted cranberry juice? Works wonders for flushing out cystitis! Might give you a little relief from the burn x
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Do you think cranberry pills would work as well??Click to expand...

Cranberry pills work as well, I've always used them when I felt like an UTI were brewing. 
Dunno why I haven't thought of taking them again haha.
Thank you ladies for reminding me!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Both work well. Nora your symptoms don't sound great and if you are feeling pain in your bladder I would be concerned. I would either request the antibiotics (I'm not a person who normally recommends that) or ask to be retested. Having had a kidney infection in the past the pain is unreal and the complications not worth experiencing.


----------



## Mdc

Nora that sounds awful and glad you are going to call the doc back. I have noticed my bladder when I need to pee also hurts quite a bit more since being preggo. Might just be partly another lovely pregnancy symptom, but follow up to avoid an kidney infection is always best. 

Tcinks, I hope you feel better


----------



## 4magpies

I have discomfort when I hold my wee too long but I think it's down to my ovaries. It like hurts when/after I wee.


----------



## bbygurl719

Got my first appt on Nov 14th


----------



## yoshy

Nora88 said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> tcinks, I'm due June 21 with #2.
> 
> Nausea still here in full force at random times (usually if I've been in a single position without moving much for a while), but seems to go away if I eat. Banana was great this afternoon.
> 
> Doing my best to get to 3 liters of water per day too, which also sees to help some.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me list of foods that helped her, for when/if I ever start feeling sick.
> Lemon drops
> Rice crackers
> Salty crackers
> Lemon water
> Ginger tea
> Almonds helped her a lot.
> Water with lemon or lime slices.
> 
> Another tip was to avoid cold water and only drinking room temperature beverages.
> 
> Hope this can help you and others!Click to expand...

Thanks Nora.

It's so interesting to see what helps different people with it.
For me, room temperature beverages make it way worse. I need ice cold water, and that helps a ton.
Lemon water is good, and ginger in general is great. But I know rice cakes would make it worse for me, because my mouth tends to get dry, and rice cakes make that worse.

What helps most for me is fruit and cold water.


----------



## tcinks

UGH!!! So confused!! Just got a call from my doctor's office and the urine culture was negative. Which I guess is good...but I've been on antibiotics for 3 days unnecessarily. And where is all the pain coming from!? :(


----------



## bbygurl719

That's good news tcinks and I wonder y ur in pain


----------



## tcinks

Okay ladies, I think this is the banner everyone voted for. :) You can copy and paste this into your signature...but make sure you take out the space between the brackets (before "URL" and "IMG")


[ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2412101-2017-junebugs-3-a.html"][ IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/op92p.jpg[/IMG][/URL ]

I'm trying to get everyone's info updated on the front page.
Let me know if you have any questions/see any mistakes. :D


----------



## jumpingo

tcinks, i'm gonna be "that" guy...:dohh:...due on june 4th. :blush:
thanks!:friends:

eta: i was on UTI antibiotics unnecessarily for 3 days early in my last pregnancy and things turned out fine...just hope you can get some answers on the pain!


----------



## tcinks

Thanks for correcting me! I don't know why I keep messing you up :dohh: And for the reassurance. :D


----------



## tcinks

tcinks said:


> Okay ladies, I think this is the banner everyone voted for. :) You can copy and paste this into your signature...but make sure you take out the space between the brackets (before "URL" and "IMG")
> 
> 
> [ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2412101-2017-junebugs-3-a.html"][ IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/op92p.jpg[/IMG][/URL ]
> 
> I'm trying to get everyone's info updated on the front page.
> Let me know if you have any questions/see any mistakes. :D

So everyone can see this. :flower:


----------



## Nora88

What a cute banner!! :D

I think I've solved my bladder problems.
At 3+1 I found out I was pregnant and had it confirmed by my doctor. I immediately started drinking a ton of water, which I think is was messed with my bladder. I'm not used to drinking THAT much water.
Yesterday was really bad so I decided to see what happened if I didn't drink anything.
And voila! My bladder has been totally relaxed and normal ever since! I still pee more than usual, but that's the pregnancy. It still burns a tiny bit when I pee, but it's nothing compared to before.

BTW I'm Scandinavian so excuse my English skills :p


----------



## 4magpies

Nora I love all things Scandinavian. The kids clothes are amazing!


----------



## dan-o

Scan didn't go well only yolk sac and small for dates pregnancy sac visible, basically a week behind. This means only one thing for me :( there is also blood above the sac. 

So it's goodbye from me ladies xxx wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Nora88

dan-o said:


> Scan didn't go well only yolk sac and small for dates pregnancy sac visible, basically a week behind. This means only one thing for me :( there is also blood above the sac.
> 
> So it's goodbye from me ladies xxx wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Dan-o I'm so sorry :( I hope you'll get pregnant again real soon. Lots of hugs!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Dan-o I'm so very sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## dan-o

It's ok, I was kinda prepared for the news. Had a feeling. X


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so sorry dan-o. Thinking of you.


----------



## tcinks

dan-o said:


> Scan didn't go well only yolk sac and small for dates pregnancy sac visible, basically a week behind. This means only one thing for me :( there is also blood above the sac.
> 
> So it's goodbye from me ladies xxx wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## sweetysangel8

dan-o :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies that are past 6 weeks that had breast/nipple tenderness did it fluctuate from day to day? Would you have days with no pain at all?


----------



## tcinks

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies that are past 6 weeks that had breast/nipple tenderness did it fluctuate from day to day? Would you have days with no pain at all?

Yep! I've been sore since before my :bfp: but it changes daily. Like last night they were SUPER sore and uncomfortable but today they aren't as much. I will randomly get shooting pains or tenderness that comes and goes.


----------



## Mdc

Dano ugh my heart sank when I read your post. I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## sweetysangel8

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies that are past 6 weeks that had breast/nipple tenderness did it fluctuate from day to day? Would you have days with no pain at all?

My boobs have been kind of sore from the beginning. Some days I notice it and other days I really don't. What I really notice every day is my nipples that don't go down. :haha:


----------



## Nora88

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies that are past 6 weeks that had breast/nipple tenderness did it fluctuate from day to day? Would you have days with no pain at all?

I'm 6 weeks today, the entire breast is sore morning and evening, rest of the time just the nipple. Some days are worse than others, and other days they are a little swollen.
I wouldn't worry about it! :winkwink:


----------



## babynewbie

Dan-o.. I'm so so sorry :nope: :hugs:


Yes my boobs pain is on and off at the moment, I always have at least some sort of tenderness but some days they are super painful, others not so bad.


----------



## 4magpies

My boob pain varies so much. Sometimes boob pain, sometimes nipple, sometimes both, sometimes none! 

Seabands arrived today. Nausea much better! Yay!


----------



## bbygurl719

So sorry to read that dano.. So all day today I have felt full and heavy my abdomen. Any one else feeling this too?


----------



## starsunshine

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies that are past 6 weeks that had breast/nipple tenderness did it fluctuate from day to day? Would you have days with no pain at all?

I'm still breast feeding my daughter and nipple sensitivity is awful. I keep taking her off as soon as I can!

I'm really sorry dan-o.:hugs:

I have my booking in appointment on Monday with midwife and I'm off work for a week for half term hurrah because it's hard working and feeling nauseous!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies I'm coming in here :) by lmp I'm due 31st may but I have all my babies late and plus I went for an early scan yesterday because I was scared I was going to miscarry and thankfully I have a beautiful little baby with a perfect little heartbeat growing however I was put back by 4 days so now due 4th June! I will keep my ticker as it is until I have gone for my 12 week scan though as that is the one that is counted, can't wait to get to know you all


----------



## babynewbie

Hi charlie :wave: 

I had period type cramps a couple of times during the night and a few this morning. I hate things like this makes me worry :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Charlie!
Babynewbie-I've had those on and off a few times this week and each time I start to panic even though I know it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Nora88

babynewbie said:


> Hi charlie :wave:
> 
> I had period type cramps a couple of times during the night and a few this morning. I hate things like this makes me worry :/

I've had period type cramps since 3+3 and still have them, though it's not as often anymore. My midwife told me its normal and it's just the uterus expanding itself. 
If it start hurting like hell, you might wanna see a doctor, but it could still be nothing dangerous. 
See it as a good sign, your body is preparing for your baby to grow :hugs:

I'm sure you already know this, but I hope it's a lititle comforting anyways :)


----------



## Nora88

Welcome Charlie and congrats!


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you, I know it is normal but my mind just goes straight to worrying every time :dohh: You'd think as this is my 3rd I'd have a good idea of what's what, but no it feels like I'm having my 1st again :lol:


----------



## bbygurl719

Baby newbie it feels like I'm having my first too lol it's been so lonh


----------



## Symphony7

Hi ladies can I join? Due June 8th with first baby. I've already told work because I'm a teacher and have been really sick and tired and people we re starting to accuse me of slacking off on my job.  So I flat out told them. Told my class too as I figured why not at this point. So everyone knows. I would have liked to keep it a secret a bit longer but oh well...what can you do. Haven't announced it on FB yet. Going in for my second appt. next Thursday and getting a scan as I've had some brown spotting this week. I don't really think it's anything but you know, I'm an anxious type of person and it's in my nature to worry.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hi ladies :) Can I join? I am due on the 9th June and knowing me I will go overdue so it will def be a June baby for me!!! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## jumpingo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Hi ladies I'm coming in here :) by lmp I'm due 31st may but I have all my babies late and plus I went for an early scan yesterday because I was scared I was going to miscarry and thankfully I have a beautiful little baby with a perfect little heartbeat growing however I was put back by 4 days so now due 4th June! I will keep my ticker as it is until I have gone for my 12 week scan though as that is the one that is counted, can't wait to get to know you all

hi!!:wave::friends: glad your scan well:thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

Cant believe I read all the thread!!! :wacko:

Im cautiously entering this group. I had a chemical in august, was nearly 6 weeks when it started to bleed.
Now I am about 4w2d and I am nervus as hell! I estimate that my due date is june 29th

I have two wonderful boys age 7 and 4 so this will be our #3 and we are hoping for a girl, but realy just want a healthy happy baby :)

We have been team yellow in the past, with first we decited walking in the room hehe in the waiting room we were going back and forth. Both times I had a feeling it was a boy, although I tried to convince myself it was a girl last time hahaha
We think we will go and have genderscan this time since we dont plan on having more babys. Want to try both ways.

I havent had many symptoms, only pulling feeling, bit sore boobs but not much and cramps now and then. Been geting less though, and it makes me nervus.

Utis - with myolder boy I had gotten uti 3times at 18 weeks pg, and since infection can make you cramp or get labor on I was put on atnibiotics and was on it until I delivered. With my second son I had uti early on and was put right away on it and also took it untill I gavebirth.

Ohh, my older is a C-serian but younger a vaginal birth, so I have tried both :)


----------



## Nora88

Wow, welcome to all the new ones!!

My UTI symptoms has completely disappeared. IT wasn't an UTI, I was simply drinking toI much water. I assume that, because it went away when I started drinking a lot less. Yay!
Gonna bring it up with my dr at my 10th week appointment though, just to be in the clear.

I'm curious to how many dr appointments you guys usually have? Here in Denmark we have one right when we test positive. It's simply just going in, take a pregnancy test and the Dr will refer the woman to whatever hospital. From on there, there's a dr appointment again at 10 weeks, which include blood tests, testing for UTI and STD's - basically a standard check up. He'll also start a pregnancy health record you have to bring to your midwife, ultrasounds and so on and they will all fill it out, so when you give birth the hospital knows everything about you and your pregnancy.

Week 8-13: NT scan
Week 12 and sometimes also 16: midwife
Week 18: U/S to check everything is fine with the organs and limbs.

Week 20, 28, 32, 38 & 40: Midwife

Week 24 and 35: Dr listens to baby's heart.


----------



## tcinks

Welcome to the new ladies!! :wave: :happydance:

Nora I have no idea how many appointments I will have. My first is at 8 weeks, then another at 12/13 to get my cerclage. Then I believe I should have scan every two weeks to check my cervix measurements (because I had a loss caused by a weak cervix). So maybe 12 appointments total??

I'm with a different doctor than I had before, but I'm thinking of calling my old doctor to see if she will let me come in this week for a scan!! She always did her first scan at 6 weeks, to check viability. :) I'm really hoping she'll let me come in...and with my history, I bet she will.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Nora I'm in Canada and will have a mw instead of OB. Generally you start with a mw at 10-11 wks, they then book you for a NT scan around 13 weeks and then anatomy scan at 20 weeks. You seem them 1x/month until 32wks in which you do bi-monthly until 36 wks and then weekly until birth.


----------



## Mdc

Wow tons of activity here. 

Welcome Charlie and great scan!

Newbie, sorry about the cramping. I also had some too and was told it was the uterus expanding. Lots of things going on in there even this soon. 

Symphony, welcome and good luck on your scan. 

Catalyst welcome! That is a lot to read :winkwink: 

Nora, glad your bladder is soon better. As for doc appt I am not sure. First tri they said in could get weekly US bc of my late-ish mmc so for now likely weekly. Then no clue after that but I believe it sounds similar to what waiting said. 

Very happy but nausea is set in. Mostly in the afternoon/evening before dinner. Yesterday I felt fine, started worrying of course :haha:, after dinner then bam yucky the rest of the night. So weird how day to day to day is so different. We just told my MIL last night which was fun. My parents and sis know because we were at a family reunion when we got our first beta. We did not tell anyone last time so figured what the heck and change it up this round. Superstitious I guess thinking different things equal a different outcome. Oh the mind games we play :rofl:


----------



## tcinks

tcinks said:


> Okay ladies, I think this is the banner everyone voted for. :) You can copy and paste this into your signature...but make sure you take out the space between the brackets (before "URL" and "IMG")
> 
> 
> [ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2412101-2017-junebugs-3-a.html"]
> [ IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/op92p.jpg[/IMG][/URL ]
> 
> I'm trying to get everyone's info updated on the front page.
> Let me know if you have any questions/see any mistakes. :D

So the new ladies can see this. I put it on the front page, as well. :flower:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mdc-I have that same mindset...if I do things differently the outcome will for sure be different! Fx'd lol


----------



## yoshy

I've started peeing up a storm the past couple of days. 

My boobs still ache, but I've tried different bras and adjusting them and it helps a little. I'm still going braless unless I have to leave the house though. 

I'm in Israel and over here doctors appointments and scans depend on the doctor. Some do more and others less. At the least you have three. Dating scan around 6-8 weeks, anatomy scan at 20ish weeks, then third tri growth scan.

We won't be doing the NT scan, but we will do the optional early anatomy scan they offer between 14-16 weeks.


----------



## babynewbie

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Sooo many June babies on the way!! :happydance:


----------



## Nora88

I don't think I pee more than before, but I have to pee shortly after I have a drink and it has to be ASAP lol.
The last 3-4 night I've woken up at 4am to pee.


----------



## yoshy

Nora88 said:


> I don't think I pee more than before, but I have to pee shortly after I have a drink and it has to be ASAP lol.
> The last 3-4 night I've woken up at 4am to pee.

Me too. 4am every night.


----------



## babynewbie

I have a cold and feeling very sorry for myself :cry: Just sent hubby out to buy me goodies and treats to cheer me up. Perks of him not arguing with his pregnant wife :lol:


----------



## Catalyst

Babirnewbie :) hahaha hope you get better soon.

Girls I have a question..well two :)
1. How many tests did you take until you stopped? Or do you still take them?
I have taken 5 tests un 5 days! And there are som left!!! I am not sure if I can not test again.. at least for a week.. then I will be further on than in august when I had mc and feel like I will be safe to stopp. Silly maby &#129300;

2. Have you thought about how you are going to tell people? Last time we did litle bit thing out of it and it was so much fun. Before we had just rang them... no fun memory in that, reason for different methid is first we lived so far away but last time same town and now far again.
But heres the thing. We would want to wait until viability scan is over bit next weekend my parents and brothers are coming to my town and we are all going to spend a lot time togethet caus monday 31st my mum will turn 50.. so it is out for dinner and she wants to meet for a drink beforw and it is a drink I like so... I think I will have to tell them.. although I dont know how to hide it from my brothera hahaha.. any ideas? Here ppl suspect if ypu say antibiotics.. and aince it ia clpae family they will ask why I take it, whats wrong.


----------



## Nora88

Catalyst, I took 5 on the following days:
3+1
3+3
3+4
4+0
4+3

I took 5 because I was freaking out and wanted to see if the test line was getting stronger (higher HCG level).
At 4+4 I went for an early scan and my midwife told me to stop testing for security reasons, cause a test can still be fullblown positive and a minute after the embryo could die. It's basically creating a fake feeling of security.
Felt less nervous after I stopped testing and I actually don't worry or feel anxious that much anymore.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

With my fist baby I took 22 tests, second I done about 18 tests, 3rd I done 15, 4th I done about 10 and this time Iv done 8 tests lol


----------



## Catalyst

Charlie you are like a pro and im like a newbie compared :) feel better about it. 
Nora I know it is false security... yet it makes me feel better. But I am going to try slow down in the testing department ;)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I say if it makes you feel better to test than test! I can't even count the number of hpts I've peed on lol.


----------



## TTC First

Now, you all make me wanna do more tests. I will have to do another one in the morning.

I haven't had many symptoms at all and I getting worried. I have several losses in the past around this time and it's on my mind. I had an u/s a week ago but it was too early to see much. I have another u/s on Friday.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi guys. Hope its ok if i join you. Im due in june also :) first appt is nov 3. Still doesnt feel real yet :)
Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc I took a dollar store test the other day that really didn't tell me much. The test line was darker than the control but that doesn't tell me much as my levels were high to begin with. I guess it wasn't light but I didn't feel a huge sense of relief. I'm debating to go get another beta drawn but am nervous that it might not be as high as I want and then I'll worry for the next week until my scan. I would like to fast forward a couple weeks to get out of this unknown stage.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome oily mama


----------



## bbygurl719

Glad u joined the group oily


----------



## jumpingo

as hard as not testing is, my advice is step away from the tests.:hugs: today you are pregnant! pregnancy after loss is so hard...just take it one day at a time. i actually let myself be in denial for a good while, just to "protect" myself mentally and emotionally. not saying it was the best plan, but i survived!:haha:


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome oilymama :)


----------



## Catalyst

Im still testing.. lol!
The line comes quicker and it gets darker everytime. Think I am geting to the point I feel like I can just relax.

I got myself a ticker :) in my signature. Didnt want to right after like I did before but felt like If I am going to try to relax and enjoy this, no matter the outcome, I should do everything I want and ir related to being pg :)

Also I ordered my fyrst u/s :D november 9th! :D Will be about 7 weeks I think :D


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting, I did the test this morning and it wasn't darker than my previous line. Mind you the last one was pretty dark. Assay said, now this makes me worry. I guess it would be easier on me if I had morning sickness or something, but I don't feel anything.

You're right jumpingo, I need to step away from the tests. I also play the denial and still say "if" when it comes to the baby. I just don't want to get too attached.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc you could also be dealing with the hook effect. I'm all for testing up to 5 wks but after that you are playing with fire. At this point an u/s is the best indicator of anything. Even hcg levels can cause stress if they aren't doubling like they were. Is your scan tomorrow? I can't keep track of who goes when. Lol


----------



## Mdc

Happy Monday...ok maybe not :haha:, but I am trying to think it is a new week and one step closer to all of us being past the dreaded first trimester. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Welcome oilymomma!

I tested probably 5-7 times but I think I am done. Got my 3+ weeks on a digi and called it a day...well except for that one last one I took the morning of my first ultrasound because I am a crazy person :rofl: Now it makes me too stressed to think about it I saw a lighter line because of the hook effect or too much water, but I totally getting assurance that comes with a couple dark lines. 

My MS is fully here I believe. I am not sure if it is normal because I do not vomit but I have this low to medium grade nausea that usually starts in the afternoon through the early evening. Sometimes eating makes it better and then sometimes worse. Trying to figure out a pattern. Although I do not want it to go away totally...again crazy person over here. Ha!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining your group! This is my first time ever being pregnant so I'd love all the support I could get. My predicted due date is June 29! I go for my first ultrasound on November 14th. Feeling pretty exhausted today, can't wait to get home and nap! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I stopped testing myself around 20dpo. The lines weren't "behaving" every time I tested and it was stressful so I stopped. Everything is fine though because I had a scan today and there was my viable little one with a strong heart beat. I do have a small sch tho so have been told to rest for 2 weeks.

I say, yep testing is a false sense of security but I it makes you happy, do it!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Crazy great news on the scan!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Thanks ready, it was a huge relief, especially as my uterus has felt "sore" since the day before my BFP. Not crampy, just sore, it is a weird feeling that I never had before.


----------



## Catalyst

Are there some things you have been wondering about or are maby troubling you about your pregnancy, birth or after delivery that you have started wondering about or even thought about before geting pg?

There are two things that have been on my mind.

One is that we live in a town that we dont know lot of ppl. Been kind of hard geting to know ppl. Dh has good work buddies but none that he hangs out with after work and I have been in university since I started and got to know lot of ppl but only like ppl you like to chat with in school and if you bump into them. Some of them I would like to get to know better and make my friend :) but just not gone that far yet. Only person I have bonded with that much lives in a nearby town 30-40 min drive away. We have no relatives here and our closest one (mum, dad, siblings) all live about 4-5 hour drive away.
So what concerns me is what do we do when I get into labor.. I mean bout our two boys? Do I have to be alone on the hospital.. hope to deliver while they are at school or what..? I am not sure if our parents could come and stay with us for like 2-3 weeks until thebaby is due, I mean they do have their work and their lives (well my inlaws have stopped working). also, not sure If I could handle have someone in my home for that long period. I love them all dearly but, well. So I dont have a clue how we will do this haha.

The other thing is that we live in a terrace house? (thats what google translate gives me.. it is like two story houses and all of them connected! Like 5 apartments in a row on the sideway not up.. Mine is like two story, with patio and garage). And there are so many cats in the naibourhood and they come alot in our garden and onto our patio. Here in Iceland it is custom to let babys sleep outside (they are well clothed and in special sleeping bags) in a pram (our is similar to this one) 

And I am afraid of the cats geting in the pram and sit on the babys face or something, peeing in it.. I know it has happened (maby not sit on the babys face, but get in with the baby and pee in prams, specialy if they are cept outside like if baby wakes up and you get it in and let the pram be outside just for a short while).. do you have any advice about how we can keep the damn cats out of our yeard?!
I mean, I look out and they are trying to catch birds in the trees in the garden, there ar cat poo here and there in the grass and sometimes if I am watchin Tv and look up and out the window they are just siting on the patio staring at me!


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting - I have my next scan on Friday. It's actually not that bad waiting, but I just want to get through the next couple weeks so I know I am in the clear.

Catalyst - I can't help you with the kids issue. We are choosing c section so that we can plan around moving the kids to family when we have the baby. I find it interesting about the baby sleeping outside. I know from pictures when I was little, my parents did had me nap outside in Canada too. What is the meaning behind that? Is it that you always have the baby sleep outside, at night too?


----------



## Catalyst

No not at night :)
I think it is an old tradition. They just sleep realy well, at least my boys did. Much longer naps than inside. Always warm and happy when they came in. Like slewping in a tent I think, always thought it was cozy and would love adult one hahahaha (crazy). 

But you gave me an Idea. My inlaws have stopped working. Maby there is a chance oue boys could stay with them for a while since school finishes early june. Hadnt thought of that! Thanx ;)


----------



## bbygurl719

Crazy glad ur scan went well. My appt ain't until November 14th and that seems ages away


----------



## bbygurl719

Crazy glad ur scan went well. My appt ain't until November 14th which seems ages away. I hope I get a scan than.


----------



## yoshy

Catalyst said:


> No not at night :)
> I think it is an old tradition. They just sleep realy well, at least my boys did. Much longer naps than inside. Always warm and happy when they came in. Like slewping in a tent I think, always thought it was cozy and would love adult one hahahaha (crazy).
> 
> But you gave me an Idea. My inlaws have stopped working. Maby there is a chance oue boys could stay with them for a while since school finishes early june. Hadnt thought of that! Thanx ;)

I've heard of that tradition in Iceland. Until what age do you have them nap outside?

It's so interesting the different customs in different cultures. The first time I heard about putting babies outside to sleep I was horrified, because it's just not something I'd ever heard of before.

Mind you, I'm sure every culture has customs that baffle and horrify other cultures. :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc-I hear ya on wanting to skip the next few weeks. I just want to know this bean is ok.


----------



## Nora88

Catalyst said:


> No not at night :)
> I think it is an old tradition. They just sleep realy well, at least my boys did. Much longer naps than inside. Always warm and happy when they came in. Like slewping in a tent I think, always thought it wais cozy and would love adult one hahahaha (crazy).
> 
> But you gave me an Idea. My inlaws have stopped working. Maby there is a chance oue boys could stay with them for a while since school finishes early june. Hadnt thought of that! Thanx ;)

Here in Denmark we also let the kids sleep outside in all kinds of weather. We do it as long as they fit in the pram and stroller.
The kids sleep way better outside and it's good for their health. And the chance of a baby getting kidnapped here is 0%. My mom would leave me sleeping outside on the street when she went shopping, to restaurants and so on.

Regarding the cats, you can get a screen to cover the pram when it's raining. That way the cats can't get to the baby.
https://i66.tinypic.com/xc9esz.jpg


----------



## Nora88

I'm starting to feel a little anxious, for the first time. I have an U/S on Tuesday next week, I'll be 7+4 and able to see the heartbeat - and all the sudden I fear that there's isn't one :(
I think mainly it's because I don't feel the stretching in my uterus that much anymore (even though I feel it right now). And I don't feel nausea, only for like 5 minutes and then it's gone.

Tmi, have any of you noticed extra.. discharge? lol. I usually get it when I feel those period-like cramps.


----------



## yoshy

I've got a ton of discharge. It's partly because I'm still on progesterone, but also creamy white discharge. It's totally normal during pregnancy. I remember having tons last time too.


----------



## Catalyst

Nora ot is same here no chance of kidnapping and prams with sleeping babys outside stores and restaurants. 
Screen might keep it from geting in but they pee on everything. And also dont want them junping on the pram and waking the bay up.


----------



## Nora88

yoshy said:


> I've got a ton of discharge. It's partly because I'm still on progesterone, but also creamy white discharge. It's totally normal during pregnancy. I remember having tons last time too.

That's exactly what mine is like, almost like a thin lotion!


----------



## Nora88

Catalyst said:


> Nora ot is same here no chance of kidnapping and prams with sleeping babys outside stores and restaurants.
> Screen might keep it from geting in but they pee on everything. And also dont want them junping on the pram and waking the bay up.

I googled it. Your can put tinfoil on the pram, cats hate that. Or a big empty cardboard box (upside down) or even a stuffed animal.

If everything fails, find out who own the cats and tell them to keep their pets on their own property.


----------



## Mdc

Catalyst interesting the baby sleeping outside and it totally makes sense that they sleep better. I will second the tin foil suggestion. My cats HATE it. 

Nora, I also stopped feeling my uterus stretching so I think it is normal. I totally understand the concern about not hearing/seeing the heartbeat. No great advice there, but just remember you are pregnant today :hug:

Yoshy, don't you love progesterone suppositories...not. :haha: Feels like there is a leaky faucet down there most of the time.


----------



## yoshy

Mdc said:


> Yoshy, don't you love progesterone suppositories...not. :haha: Feels like there is a leaky faucet down there most of the time.

Ugh, seriously. Even if I wasn't still observing the pelvic rest thing until I manage to talk to my doc again, I'm not sure I'd feel like doing anything until I'm done with the progesterone....


----------



## Catalyst

The neigbhours will think I believe in ailiens ore aomething wrapping the oram in tinfoil hahaha

Nora. When I was pg with my younger son I had a scan and they didnt see a heartbeat but it was there a week later :)


----------



## OilyMamma

I wish i could leave my kiddo outside to sleep in the stroller. If i tried that while going shopping here id be sent to jail for child endangerment, abandonment and neglect thats IF the kid wasnt kidnapped first. 
Crazy how different it is here.


----------



## TTC First

I am with you OilyMamma! I am in Ontario. I saw a video recently where a woman was shopping, she turned her back to get something off the shelf and a guy tried taking her baby. 

I wish we lived in an area where it was so safe!


----------



## tcinks

TTC First said:


> I am with you OilyMamma! I am in Ontario. I saw a video recently where a woman was shopping, she turned her back to get something off the shelf and a guy tried taking her baby.
> 
> I wish we lived in an area where it was so safe!

I saw this video! So scary. 

7 weeks today, feeling about the same as I have been this past week. I tried to get in to see my obgyn this week, but the soonest I can is next Tuesday. Only one day before my MFM appointment, but better than nothing. :haha:


----------



## TTC First

tcinks - Sometimes I think that it's best to wait for the appointments...you're lucky. I had a 5 week appt and I think that it just worried me more. I go back at 6w5d and I am sure that I will see more.

I have been dealing with a cold almost 3 weeks now. Kinda tough dealing with first trimester, a cold, and 3 sick babies at home. At least it's keeping my mind occupied.


----------



## tcinks

TTC First said:


> tcinks - Sometimes I think that it's best to wait for the appointments...you're lucky. I had a 5 week appt and I think that it just worried me more. I go back at 6w5d and I am sure that I will see more.
> 
> I have been dealing with a cold almost 3 weeks now. Kinda tough dealing with first trimester, a cold, and 3 sick babies at home. At least it's keeping my mind occupied.

Yeah I think I would feel better if they had at least gotten me in early for hcg and progesterone check. They did in all my previous pregnancies, and last time I was on progesterone pills. But she didn't want to do that this time for some reason. :shrug: Oh well, one more week!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello. I am pregnant with #2. I think my due date is June 26th. I go to the doctors on Monday. My first pregnancy was an ectopic and I want to make sure this little one is in the right spot.


----------



## Catalyst

Have to wait two more weeks for my apointment. Wish I could go and have beta done like so many of you but it isnt cumstome here. Also think if you do you might not get results as fast as you do, have heard 2-3 days waiting.

So I am just like a rollercoaster these days. Feeling ok, happy and excited then next minuite I am back to nervus. I have taken total of 7 tests the past week and they are always geting darker or showing up faster. Now I dont feel as much need to test, like I dont feel like I need to go to the store since I am out of tests. But I have some cheap strips coming in the post that I ordered on saturday when I was still nervus as hell... so I dont know what I will do.. maby try one or two hahaha.. How crazy can you bee!? I will probbaly hold on to the rest untill after my 12 week scan (or the scan in two weeks if nothing shows up on it) and then sell them.. and maby I will need them later if things go south.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Catalyst the waiting is the worst but once we all have our scans we can relax a bit and move forward. 
Anyone have gagging issues? The past couple days things are making me gag, half because I feel sick but also for weird reasons. I just sneezed and then started gagging. It looks awful when I'm driving and open mouthed gagging. I can control it somewhat but I'm afraid I'm going to vomit down the front of me.


----------



## tcinks

Anyone deal with a prolapse during pregnancy? :( It first happened after my mmc in April, like my cervix was actually out of my body. Now it is just hanging down into my vagina. I'm so worried! I called my doctor, who is a specialist, but they referred me to another specialists. I guess he has some sort of pessary he puts in to hold up the cervix. I'm so afraid to walk or stand or go to the bathroom because I'm worried my cervix will come out :cry: Still waiting to hear back about when I can go in.


----------



## Mdc

Schultzie, welcome and congrats! I hope Monday gets here quickly and you have only the best of news. 

Catalyst the waiting is awful no way around it. I also hope 2 weeks flies by for you. I am a bit different than Ready in now that I have had my scan I feel more anxiety, but I think that is just me and my history with my mmc. Be positive though nothing is going south for you here :winkwink:

Ready, omg me me me! My nausea went away on Monday and then yesterday in the shower gag city! I never gag at all and it was so weird. I start when I cough. 

And I am not really nauseous now but at night I do feel very full. Guess it is due to delayed gastric emptying which is a sign, but kind of wish good ole fashion nausea was back. My anxiousness is through the roof and good thing I had acupuncture yesterday. I have a feeling from now until the time of my last mmc things are going to be rough. Wish I could just crawl under a rock for the next couple of weeks. Oh well, nothing I can do but be positive and think good thoughts for my follow up today.


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry I've been quiet guys I had to Geneva for some work. Talking about IVF for a drugs company at their conference. Had a lovely time. 

I'm 7 weeks today. Have my 3rd scan tomorrow. I always worry before scans. No matter how many weeks I an. 

tcinks: never had prolapse but my cervix has been very low and long at points during this pregnancy!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mdc-I wouldn't say I'll be relaxed but for me it will be one hurdle jumped if I see a hb. I've had 2 mmc and my signs were loss of symptoms after we saw a hb. Any time that happens I start to freak out. Until I can feel movement I'm not sure I'll feel confident at all. I'm trying to remain positive until I have a reason not to be. As for the gagging it's awful. I'm afraid to brush my teeth, cough, sneeze for fear the contents of my stomach are going to empty. I can say with all of my past m/cs I haven't had sx this strong so that is giving me hope. 
4magpies it's awesome that you get so many scans. I'm going to ask for one at 9 wks just to confirm progression. I'll be insane if I have to wait until 12 weeks.


----------



## Mdc

Tcinks, sorry no experience here either. Let us know what they say. :hug:

4mag, sounds like a fun work trip. Pre scan is always the worst for me too. Good luck tomorrow. 

Ready, I agree with you about loss of symptoms and that is why I am anxious because the nausea in its original form went away. Other signs are there but ugh. I cannot wait until we feel movement...by then I think I will feel better too. I feel like I have stronger symptoms this time too and I just feel preggo and can see my self with a big bump so trying to keep that vision up.


----------



## 4magpies

With my daughter I had a lot of scans. 

I see my NHS consultant for my OHSS Monday too so no doubt they'll scan me then too. Then I think it'll be it till 12 weeks. Last time I had a scan at 9 weeks at IVF clinic but it's an 8 hour round trip so we will probably not have one this time round x


----------



## TTC First

4magpies- You are so lucky to have so many scans. Last PG I had one every week till they knew that all was ok. This time they said that they no longer do them so frequently. I could have had a scan today however hubby is off work Friday so I figured he would like to come. Darn him....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mdc-that's how I feel. I keep picturing all aspects of pregnancy and holding this baby. With my mmc I felt from the beginning things weren't going to work even when I saw a hb. I feel optimistic this time. I just want to have my us so I know if all of these sx are for a good reason. 
Ttc-only 2 days until your scan!!
4magpies-that is an incredible amount of travel time.


----------



## TTC First

ReadynWaiting - YEAH!!!!! I like to think of it as less than 2 days cause it's Friday morning. he he Anything to bring it closer. I am so worried cause I am still not really feeling like I am PG. I am so worried that I will get bad news but I am hoping for the best.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

TTC First said:


> ReadynWaiting - YEAH!!!!! I like to think of it as less than 2 days cause it's Friday morning. he he Anything to bring it closer. I am so worried cause I am still not really feeling like I am PG. I am so worried that I will get bad news but I am hoping for the best.

I'm sure all is well and you will see a lovely little bean with a lovely hb.


----------



## Amy T

Due June 16 and looking for buddies :)


----------



## tcinks

Amy T said:


> Due June 16 and looking for buddies :)

Welcome! :wave: How are you feeling?

Going for my appointment now. I hope I get some good news.


----------



## babynewbie

Good luck to those who have appointments/scans today :hugs:

Ladies I'm so exhausted :sleep: I'm like super struggling with this, is anyone else? :sleep:


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck with your apointments today. 

I have been habing slightly higer bodytemperature than usual. My oldrr son had fever on sunday and I was showing him how high the fever should be if you are ok and took mine (ear thermometer) and was surpriced to see mine was 37.6° C. And for the past few days I have had 37.4°C to 37.7°C but I feel fine. I am sensitive for my bodytemp to rice, fet ace in my bpdy and chilles. Talked to a midwife I know and she said it aint uncommon in pg. 
Anyone els having higher bodytemp?


----------



## Amy T

Thank you! I am feeling nauseous but hungry ALL the time. Just eager for my first appointment to get here! Still a month away.

Best of luck at your appointment and praying for good news!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

babynewbie said:


> Good luck to those who have appointments/scans today :hugs:
> 
> Ladies I'm so exhausted :sleep: I'm like super struggling with this, is anyone else? :sleep:

Mid day at work I am exhausted.... I actually might go warm up my car on lunch and go take a nap! With an alarm set of course so I don't over sleep haha. Besides that I've just got some breast tenderness and occasional/rare nausea. I just can't wait till my first scan to make sure everything is okay... right now I'm just nervous for everything to be okay. It's my first pregnancy and I see so many women on here with losses that I'm don't want to get my hopes up too much yet.


----------



## Catalyst

My two first pg went just fine Adorkable. And I remember that I had so litle symptoms with my older son. So dont worry :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Good luck to those who have appts today


----------



## Mdc

Welcome AmyT. 

Tcinks GL with your appointment and let us know how it goes. 

Babynewbie, I am the same on the exhaustion front. I never nap and either I have to nap during the day or I fall asleep for 30 min after dinner. The exhaustion is something else. Not sure how you mommas with kiddos handle it. 

Catalyst, I feel warmer also. Probably due to all the extra progesterone in our systems so I take it as a good sign. 

Adorkable, I understand your worry but the numbers are in your favor (for everyone here too). Hope your appointment comes quickly!

Hi to everyone else!

My appt went well yesterday and measuring spot in to the day and a lovely 151 HB. Keep on little bean...keep on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay mdc!!! Love a strong hb!


----------



## Mdc

Kitty cat congratulations :wohoo:

Tcinks, how did the appt go?


----------



## tcinks

I'm a little disappointed because I hoped they would do an ultrasound. But he gave me a pessary to hold my cervix in place, so that was helpful. Oh well, my ultrasound is less than a week away! 

Still feeling pretty lousy. I never felt quite this bad in my previous pregnancies, I spend almost all day in bed. >.<


----------



## Catalyst

I am geting realy nervus. Tomorrow I will be as far as I was in august when I had mc. Been testing litle bit to much I think. 7 stick tests and then I had ordered cheap strips last weekend in I doubt moment thinking that if something happened I would have some next time. They came yesterday and I tested.. think I will tomorrow and sunday then I lay off it.. if everything will be ok by then. Then there are 10 days till my scan.
Its just.. if my symptoms would be constant or growing or had some ms or something then I would feel more pg. But they come in waves, seem to grow sometimes but other almost go away and that scares me.
And DH is kind of nervus too. He does not want to risk anything so he does not want to have sex untill our scan hahaha that is kind of unusual for my almost always horny husband.


----------



## Symphony7

Hope you have some reassurance soon! I just had my first scan at 8 weeks after two weeks of spotting and I was so pessimistic going in. Turned out everything g was fine and baby growing normally. I still check when I go to pee...but I do feel a little more relaxed now. If it makes you feel better, nausea didn't hit until 5+6 and it hasn't let up since...so in a few days your symptoms might start up.


----------



## OilyMamma

So exciting to read about all the upcoming and already completed 1st scans. I am very patiently waiting for mine which will be a while yet. 
I dont know if my body temp is actually high or not But i have been feeling uncomfortably cold. The weather is cooler but its not that cold out yet and i constantly have a chill. Ive been having baths and showers to try to warm up. Currently sitting on the edge of my tub with my feet in really warm water.
Its crazy.
Nausea is persistent all day long and is only fixed for a while by eating. But eating keeps it at bay for maybe 15min...no gagging or actually being sick though. Which is a bonus. But i am definitely exhausted. Ive been slacking on my business and my kid has had alot more screen time than he usually gets. The first tri is not my favorite thats for sure.


----------



## Nora88

So glad to hear about healthy little babies!

I'm 7+1 today and the last few days I've been starting to feel nauseas ugh. And don't even get me started on food... I dislike everything, even roasted duck which is my favorite! The only thing I can eat and not feel sick is oranges and those mini oranges (clementines?).
Just the thought of food makes me nauseas.

We have our 7+4 scan on Tuesday, so nervous. I do take it as a good sign that I get more symptoms, but you never know.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## yoshy

3 days to my scan and I'm so freaking impatient! 

I'm really dying to know if we have one or two! My gut is telling me two, but I want to know for sure.....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hear you! Mine is Tuesday and time is ticking so slowly. I'm nervous that it's not going to be positive news but hopeful all will be well.


----------



## tcinks

yoshy said:


> 3 days to my scan and I'm so freaking impatient!
> 
> I'm really dying to know if we have one or two! My gut is telling me two, but I want to know for sure.....

Same here! What makes you think twins? I don't know why I do...maybe because I feel more sick than usual :sick: And I got my :bfp: super early. I guess time will tell!


----------



## yoshy

tcinks said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> 3 days to my scan and I'm so freaking impatient!
> 
> I'm really dying to know if we have one or two! My gut is telling me two, but I want to know for sure.....
> 
> Same here! What makes you think twins? I don't know why I do...maybe because I feel more sick than usual :sick: And I got my :bfp: super early. I guess time will tell!Click to expand...

We transferred two embryos during IVF, so there's a 50/50 chance of twins....

(technically I think the numbers are more kind 46% chance of twins, but whatever.... Lol)


----------



## Nora88

I've thought about twins as well, mostly because I started feeling nauseated in the beginning of week 2 and tested positive at 3+1.
But there's no twins at all in our family, not even generations back... so the chance is like 1:1.000.000.000 lol


----------



## tcinks

Nora88 said:


> I've thought about twins as well, mostly because I started feeling nauseated in the beginning of week 2 and tested positive at 3+1.
> But there's no twins at all in our family, not even generations back... so the chance is like 1:1.000.000.000 lol

Haha, same here :haha: Although I was doing research on ancestry a while back, and it looks like one of my great grandmothers on my dad's side was a twin. So maybe there's like a 1:99,999,999 chance :rofl:


----------



## sweetysangel8

My mom was teasing me that our family is overdue for twins since the last set was my great grandpa. I'll find out Friday but I'm assuming there's one in there.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

bbygurl719 said:


> Crazy glad ur scan went well. My appt ain't until November 14th and that seems ages away

I am sure it will fly by... Are you having a scan?


----------



## Catalyst

It didnt show in scan untill 20week scan for a woman I know. They had 3 kids and this was unexpectet pregnancy. They were finding out the gendet and the doctor said.. thats a girl.. and shes playing with her brother.. what a shock!!


----------



## bbygurl719

crazylilth1ng said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Crazy glad ur scan went well. My appt ain't until November 14th and that seems ages away
> 
> I am sure it will fly by... Are you having a scan?Click to expand...

It still feels like its taking forever but I'm not 100&#8453; sure if I am getting a scan or not but keeping fx they do it to date me as I didn't get a normal period after nexplanon removal


----------



## yoshy

Ladies, how're you all doing? Not much noise on here the last few days...

I'm still waiting impatiently for 11:30am tomorrow morning for my scan.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls sorry I've been quiet. Had work in Geneva. 

Had 3rd scan Thursday at 7+1 and all still good. 

Got another one today at 9.45. Still felling super anxious. 

Dug my Doppler out so going to start trying with that every few days. 

If scan ok today we are going to do a sneaky announcement tonight for Halloween.


----------



## 4magpies

Scan all fine. Measuring a little behind at 7+1 but that's ok. Feel a bit calmer now. Baby has grown from 2.7mm to 10.1mm in a week and a half!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

4magpies that is awesome!! Will you get a scan weekly throughout the whole pregnancy?
Yoshy I hope today goes by quickly for you! My scan is tomorrow too but I'm so nervous that now that it's this close I want time to slow down. Although I have felt (weird) ms for the past week my boobs have been off and on sore which concerns me. 
Anyone's ms feel like an intense empty stomach AFTER eating? It makes me feel like I'm having low blood sugar too.


----------



## tcinks

4magpies said:


> Scan all fine. Measuring a little behind at 7+1 but that's ok. Feel a bit calmer now. Baby has grown from 2.7mm to 10.1mm in a week and a half!

Great news! :happydance: How are you going to announce?

I also have my first scan Tuesday!! At 1:00. So ready for it. I found out super early with this one, so that wait has seemed so long!!


----------



## 4magpies

Ready - no that's the last one now till 12 weeks unless any issues but touch wood none!! I see my midwife Thursday. 

Tcinks - I've bought a Halloween tshirt that's like ribs and there's a skeleton baby on it. Just going to put a picture up of me wearing it and my daughter in her costume captioned trick or treat.


----------



## 4magpies

My scans have mostly been to check on my ovaries.


----------



## Catalyst

Been good. Litle symptoms and it is makinf me nervus. 2 days further along than in august when I had mc. So happy about that. Scan in 9 days!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing/feeling! Besides feeling exhausted and having very tender breasts everything has been well on my end. I occasionally get a little nauseous but as long as I eat a little something it seems to go away. Might take a ride to Kohls or Target later and see if they have a comfortable bra to sleep in. I've never liked sleeping with a bra, especially one with an underwire. Hopefully this will help because in the middle of the night when I wake up to use the bathroom is when my breasts hurt the most. Thinking the support will help them. Other than that I'm just counting down the days until my first scan on the 14th. I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

All good over here. Feeling lots of growing down there. Nausea has been a bay but the fatigue is awful. Adorkable my first appt is the 14th too


----------



## yoshy

My first scan is in just under 16 hours and I'm so freaking impatient! I want to find out if I have one or two babies in there!

I've also got an appointment with my fertility doc on Thursday afternoon, to see how things are in general, and I think after that appointment he releases me to a regular obgyn.


----------



## Mdc

So many scans this week and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Nora88

I'm going in for my 7 weeks scan in 5 hoUrs! I'm both excited and terrified.

Are any of you vegetarians? I am, cause I've never been fond of meat. I've been eating it if I felt like my body needed it. But now that I'm pregnant I get nausea just walking past the meat isle in super markets.
I'm a little worried I get all the nutrition I need.


----------



## yoshy

Nora, meat in general and particularly chicken is a very common aversion in pregnancy, so it's not surprising you're having trouble with it if you dislike meat in the first place. 

With my first pregnancy I couldn't touch chicken or turkey my entire pregnancy. It made me so sick.


----------



## yoshy

Also, just had my scan! One perfect little blip with a nice strong heartbeat!!!! 

I'm a tiny bit disappointed it's not twins in the end, but still really happy to see a heartbeat!! 

My official date now is 6w2d,so measuring 3 days behind conception. Gonna update my ticker later today. I guess my new EDD is June 25th.


----------



## tcinks

yoshy said:


> Also, just had my scan! One perfect little blip with a nice strong heartbeat!!!!
> 
> I'm a tiny bit disappointed it's not twins in the end, but still really happy to see a heartbeat!!
> 
> My official date now is 6w2d,so measuring 3 days behind conception. Gonna update my ticker later today. I guess my new EDD is June 25th.

Yay! Glad you saw baby and a heartbeat!!:happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats yoshy!!! Awesome news. 

Nora I couldn't eat any meat with dd and she is perfectly fine (and super smart lol). If you are taking a good prenatal you should get the majority of your vitamins and try to eat a good whole diet. The first tri I just ate veg and fruit with a few nits here and there. I would throw in legumes when I could stomach them. 
My scan is in 2.5 hours and I'm absolutely petrified!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

yoshy said:


> Also, just had my scan! One perfect little blip with a nice strong heartbeat!!!!
> 
> I'm a tiny bit disappointed it's not twins in the end, but still really happy to see a heartbeat!!
> 
> My official date now is 6w2d,so measuring 3 days behind conception. Gonna update my ticker later today. I guess my new EDD is June 25th.

Yay!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Such relief, baby measuring a day behind with a hr of 121. Feeling positive!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1452.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ad0rkkable

ReadynWaiting said:


> Such relief, baby measuring a day behind with a hr of 121. Feeling positive!

Wonderful!!!


----------



## yoshy

Readynwaiting that's awesome!


----------



## OilyMamma

Congrats on all the healthy scans!
I have a ways to go yet until ours but it will be perfect timing for a christmas announcement.
Our DS is an october baby so we got the april 1st announcment for him &#128514;. Which was fun.


----------



## 4magpies

Great news on the scans guys!! Really pleased for you. 

We announced last night. Will post picture in a second!


----------



## 4magpies

Here you go guys.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8010.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nora88

I had my scan, there's a strong heartbeat!! I cried the entire time lol.
She set me back two days, so I'm 7+2, still the same due date. 

Will try to upload pictures tomorrow!
Exciting we have so many positive scans in here :)


----------



## Ad0rkkable

4magpies I love the photo!!! I really can't wait to tell the world that we are pregnant! We may tell some more family after my first scan but we are going to wait to announce to the rest of the world until December... I can't wait!!!! 

I love hearing about all these good scans!!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was thinking of doing Christmas card announcements. We usually have the kids in the pic so I'm going to hit up Pinterest for some ideas. Congrats to everyone on the scans.


----------



## babynewbie

Yay for all the scans and healthy babies! :baby: :baby: :baby:

And I love the Halloween picture 4magpies!


----------



## Mdc

Yoshy, wonderful news! Such a relief to get past that milestone. 

Ready, :wohoo: wonderful picture. 

Nora, spectacular news! 

4mags, so cute!


----------



## 4magpies

Nora great news. 

Thanks guys, I've had 4 scans now so we felt confident enough. We announced at 9 weeks with our daughter after 2 scans.


----------



## tcinks

https://i64.tinypic.com/2hmd16g.jpg

Here's my little nugget! <3 :) Measuring 5 days ahead , moving my due date to June 7th! So I'm already jumping to week 9 tomorrow. Heartbeat 175!! I feel like I can finally breathe! We are so in love.


----------



## Nora88

My little bean.
 



Attached Files:







ane_2_7.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sweetysangel8

Wonderful scans! I can't wait for mine on Friday. I'm not sure how I'm going to do the water prep because I'm having issues drinking water let alone 24 oz before my appointment.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Tcinks beautiful baby! Nothing better than being pushed ahead! You are closing in on 2nd tri. 
Nora lovely little bean!
Kitty-if anything it's a good sign that baby is healthy!
Sweety-I had no problem drinking the water but I struggled to keep it in! It was making me feel sick because I was too full and then thought I was going to wet myself on the bed as she was pressing on my bladder. Good luck for your scan.


----------



## bbygurl719

Glad all the scans have gone well


----------



## yoshy

Over here the first tri scans are all done vaginally. You need to empty your bladder first. So much more comfortable... Lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

They ultimately have to do transvaginal in early scans here too but there are certain pics and measurements they need with an abdominal u/s first. I think I just drank too much.


----------



## yoshy

ReadynWaiting said:


> They ultimately have to do transvaginal in early scans here too but there are certain pics and measurements they need with an abdominal u/s first. I think I just drank too much.

I wonder what measurements those are.

It's always interesting seeing the different ways they practice medicine in different countries.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't know but that's what the tech told me yesterday. I'm assuming more of the uterus and ovaries vs embryo. She could see the baby but because it's so early it's not an adequate measurement. I would think everything would be more accurate internally done but what do I know lol!?


----------



## tcinks

Mine was done abdominally, although she wanted to do it vaginally at first. I have another appointment with my high risk doctor today, and I'll bet they do it vaginally.


----------



## babynewbie

tcinks that's awesome you get to jump ahead 5 days!

What beautiful little blurry babies everyone's baking already :)


----------



## Mdc

All my ultrasounds have been internal at this point. I think around here they switch to abdominal at 10 w. 

Congrats on all the wonderful scans!

I had another scan yesterday at 8w4d and all is good with a strong heartbeat. I have one more next week and then I will graduate. SO scared for that leap, but just trying to be positive. Looked at my old records and 9w is the number to beat...hopefully beat it by 31 weeks :winkwink: Little Sprout changed so much since last week and was wiggling around and looked like he/she was clapping. So friggin cute!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh Mdc I'm so happy for you! It's amazing the growth that happens.


----------



## yoshy

MDC that's awesome! 
My next scan isn't until my doctor's appointment on Nov 21st now... Three weeks almost until I get to hear more news....


----------



## OilyMamma

I talked my doc into an early scan so we are scheduled for mid afternoon Nov 21. Thats around my 9th week. Im excited and nervous. The scan will make this feel more real.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

OilyMamma said:


> I talked my doc into an early scan so we are scheduled for mid afternoon Nov 21. Thats around my 9th week. Im excited and nervous. The scan will make this feel more real.

Glad you are able to get in earlier!! I'm getting mine on the 14th and I agree with you that finally seeing the baby will definitely make things more real!


----------



## Catalyst

Im hoping my early scan will calm me down. Have litle symptoms so I am nervus. Only 5 days to go till my scan at 7 weeks! :D


----------



## OilyMamma

Wishing you all the best for your scan catalyst! 
Im having a hard time coming up with excuses as to why im not hungry, drinking wine or why im always tired.
Lol. I will be very happy when 12 weeks is up and i can tell everyone.
I dont feel comfortable telling anyone before that which is why this site is like therapy for me lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have been called out by 3 different people over the past week because I have been out for dinner and at social events and not drinking. Im not a big drinker but I guess that 1 glass of wine that I typically might have is a dead give away. Who knew? 
I told Dh I'm going to be avoiding these situations for the next month until we have our NT scan.


----------



## yoshy

ReadynWaiting said:


> I have been called out by 3 different people over the past week because I have been out for dinner and at social events and not drinking. Im not a big drinker but I guess that 1 glass of wine that I typically might have is a dead give away. Who knew?
> I told Dh I'm going to be avoiding these situations for the next month until we have our NT scan.

Couldn't you get the drink and just sneakily let your DH drink from it? Like switch glasses with him when he's had half of it or something...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We will have to be creative somehow. We have a lot of events booked between now and Christmas.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

ReadynWaiting said:


> I have been called out by 3 different people over the past week because I have been out for dinner and at social events and not drinking. Im not a big drinker but I guess that 1 glass of wine that I typically might have is a dead give away. Who knew?
> I told Dh I'm going to be avoiding these situations for the next month until we have our NT scan.

I had a wedding to go to this past weekend and I thought for sure someone was going to say something when I was the only one who said no to champagne but no one did!. I'm hoping that my seltzer water with lime threw them off for the rest of the reception.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Today is probably by far the worst day with this fatigue. I want so much just to put my head down and go to sleep :sleep: I literally feel like I am hung over without have had anything to drink and of course the girl working the next shift is coming in late so I can't even leave work on time today :cry:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ad0rkkable said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> I have been called out by 3 different people over the past week because I have been out for dinner and at social events and not drinking. Im not a big drinker but I guess that 1 glass of wine that I typically might have is a dead give away. Who knew?
> I told Dh I'm going to be avoiding these situations for the next month until we have our NT scan.
> 
> I had a wedding to go to this past weekend and I thought for sure someone was going to say something when I was the only one who said no to champagne but no one did!. I'm hoping that my seltzer water with lime threw them off for the rest of the reception.Click to expand...

Most people don't pay attention unless pregnancy is on their radar. I was out for dinner twice so it was just me and a couple of people. They ordered a drink and I ordered ginger ale! Lol kind of a giveaway I guess. The 3rd time it took my friend until the next day (we were at a celebration of life-friends dad) and she sent me a text saying she noticed I didn't have a drink either time they saluted. We were amongst 60+ people lol. We have another scan in 2 weeks so once all is ok there I'll feel more comfortable telling people.


----------



## yoshy

I made yummy tomato wine honey chicken for us to have for dinner this evening, but I put any 6 cloves of garlic in and it was apparently too much because the garlic smell is making me super nauseous now... And it's permeating the entire house....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Open the windows!!


----------



## tcinks

I usually love a lot of garlic, but I've been having the same reaction! :sick:


----------



## Mdc

Yoshy sounds divine...except the garlic smell. Ha ha ha!

Oily, adorkable, catalyst, so excited for your scans...hurry up. :winkwink:

I confess I am going to be nervous wreck for a bit. My mantra this time is to stay super positive because I know I am doing all I can to be positive. My mmc stopped growing at 9w and that is tomorrow. My progesterone level is a tad on the low side so I don't think that is helping my mind space. Ahhhhh....going to be a long couple of days. I just need to remember breathe in and out and just do what you can. I know I have said it before, but where is a rock I can crawl under for the next 3 ish weeks.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I can't cope with the smell of garlic at the moment. Last week OH ate an entire garlic baguette and he stunk, he made me feel so ill. Then a couple of days ago he had garlic and herb pasta and I was ill again, sadly for him no more garlic. I usually like garlic. 

It is lovely to see that so many early scans have gone well :) good luck to the ladies with scans coming up.


----------



## sweetysangel8

Had my ultrasound today. I'm actually due one day sooner on June 6th. Heartbeat was 167 and even saw them moving around a bit. It's finally getting more real!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0846.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats sweety! Beautiful little baby.


----------



## tcinks

sweetysangel8 said:


> Had my ultrasound today. I'm actually due one day sooner on June 6th. Heartbeat was 167 and even saw them moving around a bit. It's finally getting more real!

Yay! What a cutie! :)


----------



## Symphony7

Beautiful scan sweety! 

Took a sick day yesterday because I had a teacher workday, definitely needed it. Fighting nausea this morning but hoping I can get up and about, I'm ready to get back to my normal activity and routine!

Has anyone else ordered a Doppler? I am waiting for mine to arrive, the reviews on Amazon say you can hear as early as 9 weeks so I am anxious to try it. My US was soooo fast, we only listened to the HB for a few seconds...id like to have a bit of time to just sit and listen to it on my own.


----------



## sweetysangel8

Thanks everyone!

Symphony: I've been tempted to get one but haven't yet. Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## Symphony7

Oh I forgot to mention...we have our almost 12 week appointment November 23. At this appointment they are doing the panorama test which is a Down syndrome test but does the whole DNA sequence so you get to find out the gender at 12 weeks too! Anyone else doing this?


----------



## tcinks

Symphony7 said:


> Beautiful scan sweety!
> 
> Took a sick day yesterday because I had a teacher workday, definitely needed it. Fighting nausea this morning but hoping I can get up and about, I'm ready to get back to my normal activity and routine!
> 
> Has anyone else ordered a Doppler? I am waiting for mine to arrive, the reviews on Amazon say you can hear as early as 9 weeks so I am anxious to try it. My US was soooo fast, we only listened to the HB for a few seconds...id like to have a bit of time to just sit and listen to it on my own.

I have one! I've heard the heartbeat a few times already. <3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a Doppler too! Still too early for me to use but I will try next weekend to see if I can find baby's hb. It was a lifesaver for me with dd, really decreased my anxiety especially until you can feel baby.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Symphony do they cover the cost of the panorama test in the states? Here you have to have prior chromosomal issues in past pregnancies or over 40 when delivering. Otherwise you have to pay for it. I would like to have it done but $800 right before Christmas seems excessive.


----------



## tcinks

ReadynWaiting said:


> Symphony do they cover the cost of the panorama test in the states? Here you have to have prior chromosomal issues in past pregnancies or over 40 when delivering. Otherwise you have to pay for it. I would like to have it done but $800 right before Christmas seems excessive.

Some offices offer them standard I guess. My sister got it with her first pregnancy. It was covered by her insurance and she didn't have any previous issues. She basically just wanted to find out the gender, which a lot of people do. :)


----------



## yoshy

crazylilth1ng said:


> I can't cope with the smell of garlic at the moment. Last week OH ate an entire garlic baguette and he stunk, he made me feel so ill. Then a couple of days ago he had garlic and herb pasta and I was ill again, sadly for him no more garlic. I usually like garlic.
> 
> It is lovely to see that so many early scans have gone well :) good luck to the ladies with scans coming up.




tcinks said:


> I usually love a lot of garlic, but I've been having the same reaction! :sick:

I'm finding I'm fine with raw garlic, it's only cooked that's a problem. I made a salad to go with dinner and put 2 cloves fresh garlic and it was delicious. And once it cooled down and was heated up again, the garlic smell was far less strong and was okay.


----------



## Mdc

Sweety great scan. So amazing to see them moving around. 

Symphony I have a Doppler but haven't used it yet but will probably try soon. Yay for the Panorama and 12 scan being scheduled! I am still decided to do the Panorama. We did pgs with our embryo so some say since it is testing the same thing to skip. Technically we could know the gender with the pgs, but we had it redacted. Seemed too soon for us to know. Ha!

Tcinks, what day were you when your heard the hb?

I am feeling a bit better today because there was some nausea and I feel pregnant still. Darn progesterone test freaking me out. I guess some docs do not bother and just keep progesterone until 13 weeks then taper. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Symphony7

I'm not sure it is covered, or at least not entirely covered unless you're over 35 which I am not so we will be paying out of pocket for it. I have to check prices I won't do it probably if it's that much.


----------



## yoshy

Mdc said:


> I am feeling a bit better today because there was some nausea and I feel pregnant still. Darn progesterone test freaking me out. I guess some docs do not bother and just keep progesterone until 13 weeks then taper. Never a dull moment.

Mdc, when did your doc tell you to stop the progesterone? Mine said on Thurs to continue for another 10 days, and then stop (so I'll be 8 weeks when I stop)...

I'm a bit nervous about it, but looking forward to not having to deal with the morning ritual of putting the progesterone in... (refraining here from putting it a lot more crudely... lol)


----------



## yoshy

Argh!!! I was hoping to skip this pregnancy symptom this time.... but it looks like I'm getting rhinitis of pregnancy again!

I looked up my pregnancy journal from my pregnancy with Jesse, and the sneezing and "allergies" and difficulty breathing started right at the beginning last time. I didn't realise it at the time, and just thought it was my allergies getting worse, but I started getting sneezy and itchy eyes already from week 5 last time!

I'm still hoping maybe I've just got a cough, but I'm going to have to face reality sooner or later and accept that this is just something I'm going to have to deal with every time I get pregnant, and push through it.

Anyone else got this lovely symptom?


----------



## yoshy

Also, are any of you interested in us starting a Junebugs facebook group?

I had one with my first and we're still going strong four years later... some of my closest friends are people I met in that group.


----------



## tcinks

yoshy said:


> Also, are any of you interested in us starting a Junebugs facebook group?
> 
> I had one with my first and we're still going strong four years later... some of my closest friends are people I met in that group.

You mean specifically for this thread or any June babies? There is already one for June in general, but if you're talking about just for us here, I'd like that!:thumbup:


----------



## yoshy

I meant specifically for this thread. But if there's already a general one I'd love to be added to that too...


----------



## tcinks

Okay! Well if you start that group please add me - [email protected]

And if you give me your email, I'll add you to the other June group


----------



## yoshy

tcinks said:


> Okay! Well if you start that group please add me - [email protected]
> 
> And if you give me your email, I'll add you to the other June group

Just PMed you my email :)


----------



## Mdc

Yoshy, my prog level was drawn on 8w5d and they were going to taper, but since it is low they want me to continue. I have an appt on Wed and plan to see what the next steps are. I am still doing it twice a day and not sure if they are going to redraw, just keep it on till 12/13 weeks l, and then retest or what. I think most stop around when your doc is doing it. I am, as usual, part of the how the doc puts it 'the unusual group'. Leave it to me. Ha!

I would love to join the FB group. I am going to hold off for a bit...damn superstitious mind. Being positive I will pm you in 3 weeks. :haha:


----------



## yoshy

Mdc said:


> Yoshy, my prog level was drawn on 8w5d and they were going to taper, but since it is low they want me to continue. I have an appt on Wed and plan to see what the next steps are. I am still doing it twice a day and not sure if they are going to redraw, just keep it on till 12/13 weeks l, and then retest or what. I think most stop around when your doc is doing it. I am, as usual, part of the how the doc puts it 'the unusual group'. Leave it to me. Ha!
> 
> I would love to join the FB group. I am going to hold off for a bit...damn superstitious mind. Being positive I will pm you in 3 weeks. :haha:

I'm only on one a day in any case, so I'm not sure how you'd taper from that. Lol


----------



## Catalyst

I would like to join junebug 2017 group, not a general june group, but after my scan on wednesday :)


----------



## yoshy

Ok, just created a thread-specific fb group. Anyone who wants to join PM me your email address and I'll add you.
I've made it secret since I know I'm not alone in not wanting to announce yet to the entire world that I'm pregnant, lol.

tcinks I've added you already. :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

yoshy said:


> Argh!!! I was hoping to skip this pregnancy symptom this time.... but it looks like I'm getting rhinitis of pregnancy again!
> 
> I looked up my pregnancy journal from my pregnancy with Jesse, and the sneezing and "allergies" and difficulty breathing started right at the beginning last time. I didn't realise it at the time, and just thought it was my allergies getting worse, but I started getting sneezy and itchy eyes already from week 5 last time!
> 
> I'm still hoping maybe I've just got a cough, but I'm going to have to face reality sooner or later and accept that this is just something I'm going to have to deal with every time I get pregnant, and push through it.
> 
> Anyone else got this lovely symptom?

I don't know if I have rhinitis but my nose is constantly blocked and stuffy and I feel like I have a head cold and can't smell things all the time (which could be a blessing in disguise at the moment)...


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies just checking in, not much to report really my symptoms have died down a little bit. 9 weeks today but it feels like I going at snail pace :sleep: still 3 weeks 4 days until my scan! Can't wait!


----------



## tcinks

babynewbie said:


> Hi ladies just checking in, not much to report really my symptoms have died down a little bit. 9 weeks today but it feels like I going at snail pace :sleep: still 3 weeks 4 days until my scan! Can't wait!

9 weeks for me and also feeling like symptoms are slowing down!


----------



## Mdc

Babynewbie and tckinks me too! Glad I am not the only one. With my low labs I kind of panicked over the weekend. Guess it is fairly common. Whew!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow you ladies are closing in on 2nd tri! As much as it feels like I have known forever I feel like time is starting to pick up speed. It helps when life gets busy. For me with Christmas less than 7 weeks away (sorry but yes I said it!) I feel like we are going to fly in to 2nd tri. Then we will all be talking about our anatomy scans!! Crazy. 
On a side note I managed to find baby on my Doppler today. It was faint but after 15 mins of searching I heard that quick galloping sound. I'm still so early but so happy I managed to. I was going to wait until the weekend but couldn't wait.


----------



## yoshy

Grrr, stupid Facebook is apparently not letting me add people to the fb group via email address.

In any case, for now I've made the group "closed" instead of "secret", so that anyone with the link can request to join.

Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2017Junebugs/

Any anyone joining just make sure we're only admitting people from this thread for now :)


----------



## tcinks

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wow you ladies are closing in on 2nd tri! As much as it feels like I have known forever I feel like time is starting to pick up speed. It helps when life gets busy. For me with Christmas less than 7 weeks away (sorry but yes I said it!) I feel like we are going to fly in to 2nd tri. Then we will all be talking about our anatomy scans!! Crazy.
> On a side note I managed to find baby on my Doppler today. It was faint but after 15 mins of searching I heard that quick galloping sound. I'm still so early but so happy I managed to. I was going to wait until the weekend but couldn't wait.

Yay!! That is so exciting, isn't it? <3


----------



## yoshy

crazylilth1ng said:


> I don't know if I have rhinitis but my nose is constantly blocked and stuffy and I feel like I have a head cold and can't smell things all the time (which could be a blessing in disguise at the moment)...

I'm still not 100% certain I didn't just had a cold. Holding out my hopes now that it was just a cold and it'll be gone in a few more days...


----------



## crazylilth1ng

yoshy said:


> crazylilth1ng said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I have rhinitis but my nose is constantly blocked and stuffy and I feel like I have a head cold and can't smell things all the time (which could be a blessing in disguise at the moment)...
> 
> I'm still not 100% certain I didn't just had a cold. Holding out my hopes now that it was just a cold and it'll be gone in a few more days...Click to expand...


I hope it clears up soon! As for me I got no sleep last night. Because of my blocked nose I kept waking with a dry mouth grrr.


----------



## Symphony7

My doppl er came in yesterday and I tried for a while, couldn't find a HB. Even watched a few videos on YouTube to try to figure it out but no luck. Will try again today probably, they made it look so easy!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Symphony7 said:


> My doppl er came in yesterday and I tried for a while, couldn't find a HB. Even watched a few videos on YouTube to try to figure it out but no luck. Will try again today probably, they made it look so easy!

The ladies on YouTube have been looking for days/weeks by the time they make a video so they know what they are doing. Before 12 weeks you do need to press down a bit as your uterus is still tucked down low. The key is patience and really taking your time at each spot. At your point baby is now very active and may move away each time you press down.


----------



## yoshy

I'm so freaking tired today....

I wanna just be on mat leave already.... I want to be able to just sit in front of the tv and veg for the next 7 months....


----------



## Symphony7

ReadynWaiting said:


> Symphony7 said:
> 
> 
> My doppl er came in yesterday and I tried for a while, couldn't find a HB. Even watched a few videos on YouTube to try to figure it out but no luck. Will try again today probably, they made it look so easy!
> 
> The ladies on YouTube have been looking for days/weeks by the time they make a video so they know what they are doing. Before 12 weeks you do need to press down a bit as your uterus is still tucked down low. The key is patience and really taking your time at each spot. At your point baby is now very active and may move away each time you press down.Click to expand...

I tried it this morning and found it! :cloud9: I listened for a while but it was so faint I wasn't sure it really was it so I moved it to another spot to check and it stopped so it definitely was. Only I couldn't find it again, lol. It was really cool being able to just sit and listen by myself, it went so fast in the doctors office.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's great symphony!!


----------



## babynewbie

Yoshy that would be amazing. When I was pregnant with my other 2 I was unemployed/SAHM so I never worked through pregnancy, so now with this one I'm finding it hard some days, even though I only work part time, I've discovered it's hard work having a job, looking after 2 kids and a house and being pregnant! :sleep:

Symphony that's great! I'm trying to get a doppler, would love to find LO's heartbeat!


----------



## Catalyst

I had my scan. It went well.... but wr got big news that shocked us! My hands are still shaking!!!
TWINS!!!! she could see two hesrtbeats. She almost missed it with one of them, she was saying that there looked as though one had started but hadnt made it and then boom she turned a litle and before she could say it I saw the flicker!! It was hard to measure though but the other was 5mm and that makes me 6 weeks ph.. but that means that I got positive 3 weeks on and that makes no sence. So Im keeping the ticker as it is for now and just going to wait for next scan in 19 days! See if we get better date then.
Omg omg omg.. baby #3 and #4!!


----------



## yoshy

Catalyst said:


> I had my scan. It went well.... but wr got big news that shocked us! My hands are still shaking!!!
> TWINS!!!! she could see two hesrtbeats. She almost missed it with one of them, she was saying that there looked as though one had started but hadnt made it and then boom she turned a litle and before she could say it I saw the flicker!! It was hard to measure though but the other was 5mm and that makes me 6 weeks ph.. but that means that I got positive 3 weeks on and that makes no sence. So Im keeping the ticker as it is for now and just going to wait for next scan in 19 days! See if we get better date then.
> Omg omg omg.. baby #3 and #4!!

Aaah! That's awesome!!!

I'm still kind of hoping I've got twins and they just missed one on the initial ultrasound... hehehe


Oh, also, it's totally possible to get a positive pregnancy test 3 weeks in. I got it with my miscarriage a couple of years ago, and again this time (although this time it was a beta and not an HPT).


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow catalyst!! Amazing news.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I got my bfp at 3 wks.


----------



## Mdc

Catalyst that is amazing! So excited for you!

Anyone else with scans this week? I have another one today...eekkkk! Kind of nervous because of the low progesterone but still feel positively preggo so hoping the scan goes great. Wish me luck!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck mdc!! I have a scan in 6 days.


----------



## Nora88

Catalyst said:


> I had my scan. It went well.... but wr got big news that shocked us! My hands are still shaking!!!
> TWINS!!!! she could see two hesrtbeats. She almost missed it with one of them, she was saying that there looked as though one had started but hadnt made it and then boom she turned a litle and before she could say it I saw the flicker!! It was hard to measure though but the other was 5mm and that makes me 6 weeks ph.. but that means that I got positive 3 weeks on and that makes no sence. So Im keeping the ticker as it is for now and just going to wait for next scan in 19 days! See if we get better date then.
> Omg omg omg.. baby #3 and #4!!

Wow, congratulations!!!
I took a positive home pregnancy test at 3+1, it's definitely possible you did as well :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Catalyst said:


> I had my scan. It went well.... but wr got big news that shocked us! My hands are still shaking!!!
> TWINS!!!! she could see two hesrtbeats. She almost missed it with one of them, she was saying that there looked as though one had started but hadnt made it and then boom she turned a litle and before she could say it I saw the flicker!! It was hard to measure though but the other was 5mm and that makes me 6 weeks ph.. but that means that I got positive 3 weeks on and that makes no sence. So Im keeping the ticker as it is for now and just going to wait for next scan in 19 days! See if we get better date then.
> Omg omg omg.. baby #3 and #4!!


Oh my goodness catalyst!! Congratulations!! Thats so exciting!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

MDC how was your scan?


----------



## Catalyst

Mdc - how did it go?


----------



## sweetysangel8

Has anyones morning sickness gotten a lot worse? I started around 6 weeks with mainly just nausea with rare puking. Now the past week I've gotten worse and yesterday and today I couldn't eat anything without puking.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

sweetysangel8 said:


> Has anyones morning sickness gotten a lot worse? I started around 6 weeks with mainly just nausea with rare puking. Now the past week I've gotten worse and yesterday and today I couldn't eat anything without puking.

Yes. I don't puke, but the nausea has stepped up a notch the last few days (it was already bad enough). I'm walking round dry heaving even when nothing triggers me to retch. Not good.


----------



## sweetysangel8

crazylilth1ng said:


> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyones morning sickness gotten a lot worse? I started around 6 weeks with mainly just nausea with rare puking. Now the past week I've gotten worse and yesterday and today I couldn't eat anything without puking.
> 
> Yes. I don't puke, but the nausea has stepped up a notch the last few days (it was already bad enough). I'm walking round dry heaving even when nothing triggers me to retch. Not good.Click to expand...


Here's the kicker. I've gagged on everything today.....except a cupcake! :haha: That went down and settled just fine.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

sweetysangel8 said:


> Has anyones morning sickness gotten a lot worse? I started around 6 weeks with mainly just nausea with rare puking. Now the past week I've gotten worse and yesterday and today I couldn't eat anything without puking.

Mine is def picking up. I haven't had too much but this week has been a bit of a struggle. I'm not looking forward to next week as I remember with dd by week 8 I felt awful. I'm trying to keep good in my stomach all the time but there isn't much that is appealing to me. Last night I sucked on an orange which really helped. What is it about citrus and ms that go so well together?


----------



## yoshy

Mine's not been so bad the past week or so. I've been making sure to eat regularly, which helps. It tends to strike either if I've just eaten and gotten super bloated (which happens even from tiny meals), or if I've not eaten for an hour or so, and happen to go somewhere that triggers it.


----------



## 4magpies

My sickness had gone but now I'm on antibiotics for an infection they're giving me nausea! Can't win. 

Hope everyone is ok. We are off to Disney Paris for the week on Sunday. 

I have my 12 week scan 5th December.


----------



## Symphony7

My MS seems to coming and going. I had a great morning g Wednesday that seems to have dissolved back into the usual. *sigh*


----------



## sweetysangel8

I haven't been able to keep much down the past couple of days. I've either gagged before I could even swallow or if I do get it down it comes back up. Hoping this passes quickly. I have an appointment today so maybe she will have some suggestions for me.


----------



## Mdc

Ah forgot to post. All went well and the doc laughed a little because she said she was not worried at all. HB is 167 and measuring a couple days ahead. She is letting me come back next week and then I graduate. Yikes!

My nausea went away around 9 weeks but at night the last couple of days it is picking up a tad. Although I do not seem to have it nearly as bad as most. Hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great news mdc!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Mine seems to be coming and going. Sorry for u ladies that have it pretty bad hope it gets better soon


----------



## bbygurl719

Oh and forgot to mention I can't believe me first appt will bbe here on Monday already


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Good news about the scan mdc!! I feel disgustingly nauseous right now ugh...


----------



## yoshy

I'm feeling gross tonight. Felt fine all day but then come about 5p.m. it suddenly hit me and I got really nauseous.


----------



## 4magpies

I think I I'm starting with my SPD/PGP already.

I also nearly puked when brushing my teeth this morning but I think it's because I'm up super early and haven't eaten yet. Just on our way to catch the ferry for Paris. So excited!


----------



## yoshy

My first appointment with my regular gyno just got moved up from next Monday to tomorrow afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Mdc I was geting worried :) glad to hear it went well. 

My nausea has been geting slowly worse this week. Not puged but felt miserable. And it is not just the morning. Some days all day and night others morning and evening. Just hope it wont get much worse cause I need to finish this practical study I am doing. There are juat about 3 weels left I think.. maby few days more. So I just have to hang in there. Was supoced to finish project and turn in this weekend but I was so miserable yesterday with all day nausea and headache that I didnt do anything ;( will have to contact the teacher and ask if I can have 1-2 days more.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Have fun 4magpies!!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Can't believe my first scan is tomorrow!!! I can't wait!! I'm starting to get nervous though that everything will be okay!


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Adorkkable :)


----------



## CanadianLady

Adorkkable good luck with your scan. Mine isn't until 3pm Tuesday and it feels like a lifetime away.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck ladies with the upcoming scans.


----------



## bbygurl719

My first appt is tomorrow. When I scheduled it, it seemed like forever away and now I can't believe its here hoping I get a quick scan too


----------



## Ad0rkkable

bbygurl719 said:


> My first appt is tomorrow. When I scheduled it, it seemed like forever away and now I can't believe its here hoping I get a quick scan too

Can't wait to hear how it went!!!! I go in tonight around 7 PM eastern time.... I can't wait!


----------



## bbygurl719

My appt went great. Everything looks good. I did end up having a scan done and I'm measure 8 weeks 1day. So my edd is going to be June 24th if u don't mind changing that on front page. Heart rate was 170.


----------



## babynewbie

Great to hear everything is well bbygurl! 

Adorkkable hope yours goes great too! :)

My next scan is over 2 weeks away still, waiting waiting waiting. But I'm happy I've reached double digits this week! 10 down only 30 long weeks to go :lol:


----------



## OilyMamma

Im starting to notice my MS fading away. Its still doing its part to ruin my day BUT its not as frequent as it has been. The exhaustion is still in control though.. i cant wait to.get back to my energetic self.
My first scan is a week away. I get an early one cause i asked so nicely at my appt &#128513; .
I look forward to all the scan photos getting shared.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Had my scan and it was PERFECT, got to see the little heartbeat and it was the most amazing thing ever!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations adorkable it is amazing isn't it.


----------



## yoshy

Here's my scan pic from yesterday... 8w4d (measuring a couple days behind, but they're not changing my due date, and it's only a couple of days now when last scan it was 4 days behind, so I'm guessing it'll catch up by next time).

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=974853&stc=1&d=1479188552
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2016-11-14 at 17.56.38.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 41


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats adorkable and yoshy!!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Here's a picture of my perfect little peanut <3


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Aww congrats on all the healthy scans girls!!


----------



## babynewbie

Love the pictures ladies! :cloud9: :baby:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had my follow up scan today. Baby is measuring a day ahead with a lovely hr of 172!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1483.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mdc

So exciting all the great scans!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Mine looks just like yours yoshy I'll have to get on comp and post mine


----------



## yoshy

Well I had a bit of a scary morning. 
Long story short, I wrote up at 4:45am and went to the bathroom and there was pinkish blood when I wiped. Woke dh up, ended up going into the ER to get checked out. 
It turned out to be nothing, but I was terrified it was going to get heavier and that something would be wrong.... 

The only good thing is that I got another scan and Embie is measuring bang on target for 8w6d today. So that was a relief as well.


----------



## Mdc

Yoshy how scary and so glad everything is alright. Did they see any reason for the blood?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yoshy I'm glad to hear all is ok. So scary!


----------



## yoshy

Mdc said:


> Yoshy how scary and so glad everything is alright. Did they see any reason for the blood?

Nope, but someone else told me that it can sometimes happen a couple of days after a scan of they do it internally because the cervix can be easily injured during pregnancy.


----------



## Symphony7

Yoshy glad everything is okay!


----------



## Mdc

Glad they did not see a bleed anywhere. Must be a relief. 

We just had our final us and we are graduating from our RE as long as the prog level is good tomorrow. So crazy how different the baby looked this week. Moving around, hiccuping and kicking. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## yoshy

Definitely a relief. And they said baby was moving around lots as well.


----------



## babynewbie

Glad to hear everything is okay yoshy! :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Glad everything is okay yoshy


----------



## OilyMamma

Eek thats so scary. Glad all is well yoshy.

My first scan is on monday afternoon. Im so excited and nervous! My bloodwork all came back normal so im not sure why im nervous but ive been waiting to make this feel more real!


----------



## yoshy

Still having spotting on and off, but it's not getting any heavier, so I'm not too worried.

I've got an appointment for the OB set up for tomorrow which I might see if i can push off to next week, because they told me to go back to my OB for followup in a week after I was at the ER. Gotta see if she's got free appointments next week still...


----------



## Catalyst

Glad to hear everything looked well Yoshy.
And nice scans and pics girls :)

Im sorry I have been kind of MIA. Just been so tired when I get home I dont have the energy to read and write on b&b. Also feeling nervus.. now that we know we have twins Im nervus that the one she almosy missed in the scan might go.. and just one left. Or maby mmc.. cant wait for my next scan in just a week (minday 28th). Funny how things change. I always have been prayint for just one in all my early scans and never wanted twins. But seeing that heartbeat.... fell in love :) silly?


----------



## OilyMamma

Not silly at all catalyst!
I think thats very normal :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies. Sorry I've not been about. I'm nearly 12 weeks now. Still waiting for my scan. Heartbeat is so easy to find on the Doppler now. 

I'm just mostly tired now. Trying to make a big effort to eat better and not gain weight. Gained like 6lbs so far. Looking forward to getting back to the gym after my scan as long as my ovaries have gone down. 

Been interviewing and chosen a doula which is exciting. Told midwife we want a home birth at our booking in appointment this week. Can't wait!


----------



## yoshy

That's good news Magpie!

I'm switching another few weeks before talking to the Doula I want. I think I want to wait until I get to second tri before I start making any major plans.


----------



## Mdc

Good morning ladies!

Magpie so happy you are close to being out of the first tri and that is very exciting about the doula

Yoshy, how is the bleeding? I hope it is letting up. 

Hopefully everyone else is doing well. We graduated from my RE last week and I did get a little teary. She has been working with us for just about a year and when you see someone at least a couple times a monthly itbisbweird to move on. For a good cause though. I did find the hb yesterday on the Doppler so feel good. We have the NT scan next Friday and then out of the dreaded first tri. So weird how there are so many ways to define when the trimester ends. 

Happy Thanksgiving for all those in the states. I hope you have lots of family, friends, and turkey!


----------



## yoshy

Mdc said:


> Yoshy, how is the bleeding? I hope it is letting up.

It seems to have stopped, thank goodness. Nausea hasn't been as bad as sometimes the past few days either. And I'm 10 weeks today.


----------



## bbygurl719

My 12 week scan is Dec 14th I can not wait. I have not been able to find the heartbeat yet on my doppler going to try again tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Symphony7

bbygurl719 said:


> My 12 week scan is Dec 14th I can not wait. I have not been able to find the heartbeat yet on my doppler going to try again tonight or tomorrow

I still can't either and I keep trying. Took the MW a few minutes to find it at my 12 week appointment but she did and all sounds good. Went home to try on my own in the same spot and no luck. Lol. Figures.


----------



## Mdc

Doppler can be such pesky things sometimes!


----------



## yoshy

So I just had my follow-up doctor's appointment.
Turns out I have a subchorionic hematoma.
My OB has officially classified me as high-risk because of that and because of my weight and the fact that the pregnancy was via IVF.


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh boy. Hopefully you are able to take it easy and keep rested for most of this pregnancy.


----------



## Catalyst

Yoshy - im sorry to hear that, hope everything goes well!

I had a second scan today and it went well :) everything looked good and my DD changed, fits more to my cycle now than it did after the first scan.
Here is a pic :)


----------



## CanadianLady

Mixed feelings today. Had a 2nd scan which went well. Baby is measuring 9 weeks 3 days, right on schedule. Then I met our wonderful midwife to unfortunately find out that here in Ontario the rule is if I have to start insulin for gd ( which my endocrinologist thinks is just a matter if time) I cannot have a midwife and will be transferred to an ob/gyn. Feeling sad. That would mean there is no guarantee who would deliver my baby and no after care what so ever. Just 1 check up at 6 weeks post partum. Not what I was hoping for.


----------



## yoshy

CanadianLady said:


> Mixed feelings today. Had a 2nd scan which went well. Baby is measuring 9 weeks 3 days, right on schedule. Then I met our wonderful midwife to unfortunately find out that here in Ontario the rule is if I have to start insulin for gd ( which my endocrinologist thinks is just a matter if time) I cannot have a midwife and will be transferred to an ob/gyn. Feeling sad. That would mean there is no guarantee who would deliver my baby and no after care what so ever. Just 1 check up at 6 weeks post partum. Not what I was hoping for.

That's a bummer. Can you not have a midwife as well as the ob?


----------



## CanadianLady

Not here. You can only have one or the other. Apparently Canadians have a stupid view on midwives.


----------



## OilyMamma

Sorry to hear that. Thats rough. Ive never looked into midwives myself as my doctor is so great. We get him on day of delivery and we see him every other week after delivery. Plus...the nurse comes to the house the day after baby gets home for an after care checkup.
Im in canada too. I wonder why things are so different for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Canadian lady im in Ontario and it's only if you are high risk (and the personal view of the mw) that they transfer care. Gd does not necessarily make you high risk. With dd I had an antibody show up so the mw consulted with the OB. I also had kidney stones but again care was never transferred. Why do they think gd is imminent?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Also why can't you continue with your mw and consult with your endo? I totally understand your upset as I thought care may have been transferred with dd. if you do use an OB tell them your concerns and the care you were hoping for. Try to create a good bond with them and maybe care will be different?


----------



## yoshy

I meant to post a couple of days ago, to say if anyone wants to be added to the fb group for this thread, let me know and I'll open the group again briefly to "closed", and post a link, so people can ask to join again.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh that would be great I'm Rebecca Victoria Kenyon.


----------



## yoshy

4magpies said:


> Oh that would be great I'm Rebecca Victoria Kenyon.

I'll add you as a friend to add you to the group, and then feel free to unfriend me afterwards.


----------



## starsunshine

Hi sorry I don't get on here often with two kids and full time teaching I don't have much time for anything. I had my scan today and it was just magical. I'm due 5th June now.


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies, I've not been around much because I've been super busy. But had my 12 week scan today, saw our lovely, healthy little wriggler and my due date has been changed to 7th June! :baby:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats ladies on the scans! I have another 3 weeks until mine. I've been listening to baby on the Doppler though and feeling good about things. I could do without the ms but hopefully that will be gone in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Symphony7

Hey ladies, not much has changed here. The nausea is still going full force. No less tired, no less sick. Getting kind of tired of it and only 13 weeks. Sigh...can it be June yet?


----------



## Catalyst

Bahh dont day that Symphony!!! I am now 10 weeks and was thinkinh that not much left of second trimester so I shoulf het over the ms soon!!

Hope it eases down soon for us all! :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

My sickness has tailed off thank goodness! I am still fatigued really bad though. Glad to read all the updates :)


----------



## yoshy

My nausea comes and goes. Some days it's barely there, than I'll have a day like today, where it didn't let up the whole day....


----------



## sweetysangel8

I'm still going back and forth with nausea but not as bad as it was. Still having a lot of food aversions but I've been able to eat a little better lately. Starting to get cravings once in a while.


----------



## yoshy

So how's everyone doing with food aversions and cravings?

I had a mild aversion to Avocado for a while, but it seems to have passed (which I'm happy about cuz I love avocado), and I can't get near turkey, but other than that, I seem to still be able to eat most things.

Cravings-wise, I'm constantly craving chocolate, and having trouble making myself eat enough fresh fruits and vegetables.


----------



## sweetysangel8

I'm really awful with food aversions. There's more food I can't eat vs what I can eat. Especially chicken and turkey. Anything with a strong smell or lots of spice is out. I'm hit and miss with anything with any sort of cheese and I normally love cheese. As for cravings so far this pregnancy I've had a craving for marinara sauce so I've had a decent amount of spaghetti. And last week all I wanted was hash browns from McDonald's. Otherwise than those I haven't really had any other strong cravings.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had to up my meds this past week as I started vomiting again. It's making me so much more tired and cranky though. I'm ready for 1st tri to be done. My aversions are dependent on the day and how sick I feel. I need to eat more veg but they aren't appealing to me. With dd that's all I really ate! So bizarre. I have no particular cravings but when I decide I want something I have to have it. 
Is anyone showing? I look about 5 months pg! My uterus is already up and midway to my belly button. The mw commented on it last week lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

No real aversion here. The biggest thing is I can't eat left overs from the night before. As for cravings I've been craving spicy stuff and I'm not a spicy fan


----------



## Symphony7

Was averse to almost all food two weeks ago...I am starting to want some foods again but I am still averse to more foods than not. And no real cravings, I'm tired of eating to be honest. I didn't want to eat dinner last night and made myself. I want to eat normally again...I've eaten such junk the last 9 weeks or so. I'm tired of it. I'm trying to eat more fruit, still having trouble with veggies. Can't stomach any meat really. 

Had an okay day today. Managed to ride my horse and go get a Christmas tree. I'm tired though and have stalled on the decorating...I'm going to pick at it throughout the week hopefully and have it done by next weekend. The lights are one the tree a the very least. 

As for showing...I feel like I have gotten smaller. This morning I could suck in my stomach and look normal again. I think most of the bloat is gone, and I haven't been eating as much so lost a bit of weight.


----------



## OilyMamma

My food aversions are pretty much gone..im not interested in anything mushy so avocado and banana are not current favorites lol.
I am going through oranges like crazy and honestly. Its probably why i havent caught the cold my son had. He is pretty much now over his cold but was diagnosed this evening with a double ear infection. Going to be a long night. &#128577;


----------



## Xpecta

Huh.... I had no idea this thread existed. Hello fellow June Bugs!!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

My food aversions are gone thank goodness. I felt so poorly for weeks and then at around a week ago the si less let up some. I did feel nauseous this morning though. Still feel exhausted though.

On a lighter note here is my little one at 13+3 :) scan went fine!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161205_130043.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jumpingo

aaah, it's adorable! your 13week+ u/s makes me really excited to finally get an appointment and see baby!<3


----------



## crazylilth1ng

jumpingo said:


> aaah, it's adorable! your 13week+ u/s makes me really excited to finally get an appointment and see baby!<3

I am sure that yours will be just as adorable too :) when do you have your appt?


----------



## jumpingo

i had a scan at the free clinic in my hometown at 7 weeks, but we have moved and were waiting for insurance paperwork, and i just started a new job, so it's been crazy.:wacko: i called this afternoon and they can squeeze me in tomorrow! i'll be 14 and a couple days.:mrgreen:


----------



## OilyMamma

Hello xpecta! Welcome.

Crazylilth1ing that scan photo is awesome. Adorable!
It always amazes me how fast they grow! Mine at 9 weeks had dots for arms and legs. Only a month later it is a fully formed human. Isnt nature crazy awesome!

I have had the worst month lol. My kiddo almost never gets sick and this last 30 days its been 1 thing after another. Cold, chest cold..anf just as we figured the chest cold was on its way out we had to run him up to the emergency room last night in the middle of the first Blizzard of the year to be diagnosed with a double ear infection. Oi!! 

I sure hope he is able to sleep through the night tonight. We all need it.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok!


----------



## yoshy

OilyMamma said:


> Hello xpecta! Welcome.
> 
> Crazylilth1ing that scan photo is awesome. Adorable!
> It always amazes me how fast they grow! Mine at 9 weeks had dots for arms and legs. Only a month later it is a fully formed human. Isnt nature crazy awesome!
> 
> I have had the worst month lol. My kiddo almost never gets sick and this last 30 days its been 1 thing after another. Cold, chest cold..anf just as we figured the chest cold was on its way out we had to run him up to the emergency room last night in the middle of the first Blizzard of the year to be diagnosed with a double ear infection. Oi!!
> 
> I sure hope he is able to sleep through the night tonight. We all need it.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing ok!


How old is your kiddo? Mine had exactly what you're describing when he was 7 months old, and it also ended up being a double ear infection. I was off work between my own illness and his for three weeks! It was awful...


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Good luck today jumpingo!! Hope we get to see a pic ^-^

Oilymama. It is crazy. At 7+3 baby was just a (very cute) splodge with a heart beat and now he/she is tiny but fully formed!! I really hope your little one gets better soon, it sounds nasty!!


----------



## yoshy

So I was just walking back from the corner store and realised I was in a lot of pain in my lower abdomen. I thought maybe I was cramping for some reason (felt different from ligament pain), so I stopped for a second to concentrate on it and figure out what was going on.

And it hit me. I had to pee really badly. I've got great bladder control and so quite often I don't notice I have to pee when I'm focused on other things, until I really have to go, like right then.
But now I'm pregnant, the pain that comes with said "oh fuck I need to pee" is excrutiating!

Needless to say, I felt better once I got home and peed.

This pregnancy lark really does a number on us, huh?


----------



## OilyMamma

Yoshy, my little dude is 4 years old now and its been a good month of this. I am so happy he is on the mend now and is sleeping all night again! Now its my turn to catch the damn cold! Lol. &#128557;


----------



## jumpingo

scan was good and the doc said baby looked great. i am on my phone so no photos, and they're not great quality anyway:dohh: but seeing baby move around and hearing the heartbeat was relieving.<3


----------



## yoshy

OilyMamma said:


> Yoshy, my little dude is 4 years old now and its been a good month of this. I am so happy he is on the mend now and is sleeping all night again! Now its my turn to catch the damn cold! Lol. &#128557;

Glad to hear he's on the mend! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Catalyst

Im still miserable. Kind of only want carbs :/ not good. Food I liked and ate before just dont taste as good or I just cant eat them.
Like I was this big sweet tooth.. ate to much candy and loved cake. Now for at least 4 weeks no candy at all, litle to no chips, just litle bites a few times of cake. Well two lollypops dont count do they (helped with nauses to suck on it). Qnd before that for maby 2 weeks Inhad cut dow tremendusly.

Now DH has baked two batches of xmas cookies. One is my favorite and I ate maby 4 in all, not all at the same time. And yesterday he mafe these o so yummy rolo cookies and I ate one and could not do more.. and after a while the baking smell was like driving me nuts, it was icky!!! I usualy love baking smell. 

Starting to worry about xmas and how much I will be able to eat... love love love holidayfood.


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi ladies!! I used to be on here a while ago, quite often, which I probably haven't actively posted in about a year + after my second loss in March '15, but I am also a now June Bug Mama! I'm due 06/26/2017. Just got my the stitch on 12/2 which just so happens to be the same exact day I lost my last little butterfly at 13W! I think God definitely made this happen for us for a time such as this. Congrats to all the mamas on here so far. Hey TCinks!! :hi:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Oilymama I'm glad your little one is on the mend, it's the last thing you need when pregnant.

Jumpingo, great news on the scan!!!

Yoshi, tell me about it!! I wake up in the night so much needing to pee and yes, it actually hurts!!! Ouch.


Catalyst, hopefully over the next few weeks the aversions and nausea will abate some. Mine did after 11 weeks with this baby and my last one.

Welcome to the thread HopingCarter, sorry to hear about your loss but this time im sure things will go well!!

Hope I didn't miss anyone out, its easy to miss people on my phone


----------



## Symphony7

Um sad I don't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks. Everyone's pictures are so cute. I had mine at 8 weeks and it was just a blob and beating heart. My last appt at 12 weeks was just doppler, and so is my 16 week appt. :(


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Aww, I think that would frustrate me too... Still, the 20 week scan is very detailed and you get a good look at baby and the best picture comes with that scan :) I don't think my mw does a Doppler at 16 weeks...


----------



## sweetysangel8

I don't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks either. Only one so far was about 9 weeks. Otherwise doppler each appointment for me too.


----------



## boobee

I've finally had my scan today! I was 12+1 by LMP but I'm actually 12+6. Due date of June 16th &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1492.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jumpingo

well, this was technically my first appointment with a doctor, so they did all the stuff that most people get done over 2-3 appointments, all in one. it's normal to get a dating scan early on, but if you don't go until 14 weeks:haha:, they still do a dating scan.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Cute scan boobee :)

I had my first appt at 12+5 with a midwife and a dating scan at 13+3. It was supposed to be NT scan but baby wouldn't let the lady get the measurement. I did get an early scan at 7 weeks too tho.


----------



## yoshy

Officially my next ultrasound is my early anatomy scan at 15 weeks, but I'm hoping my gyno will do one the week before (next Monday) at my appointment, just to calm my jitters.

Then after the anatomy scan I think the next one is the later anatomy scan at around 24 weeks. Although I'll have another gyno appointment before that (after the anatomy scan), so she may do one then as well. I dunno.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It's strange how different countries have scans at different times. Here in the UK it is only 12 and 20 weeks unless there is a medical need like an early viability scan or later growth scans... I don't have another till 20 weeks (Jan) and that is my anatomy scan. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## HopingCarter

I am doing awesome, crazylilth1ng. Today is 12 weeks for me and I have my next scan/NT scan on 12/22 but after that I won't have another scan either until 20 weeks. Feeling great so far!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. I have my nt scan on Wed at 915 I'm so excited and can't wait.


----------



## Catalyst

Crazy. Here it is like where you live. Scan at 12 and 20 weeks unless they think they need to check growth or you are high risk pregnancy. Or like me :) having twins.


----------



## OilyMamma

My next appt is 12/22/16 i look forward to hearing the heartbeat. Since my MS went away its once again hard to believe im pregnant..
Need some regular reassurance now lol.
Can hardly wait for kicks and summersaults


----------



## yoshy

I'm so impatient to feel movement.... I felt it really early last time, like at 11 weeks.

This time I'm so gassy, I don't think I'd realise even if I was feeling actual movement.


----------



## OilyMamma

I can feel distinct movement with my knees tucked up to my chest.
But only if i sit with my knees up. Otherwise i dont feel anything on a regular basis yet. Just gas and cramping from gas and just general aches. &#128530;


----------



## bbygurl719

Had my 12 week scan today. Everything looked great. I go back on Jan 25th for my anatomy scan.


----------



## yoshy

OilyMamma said:


> I can feel distinct movement with my knees tucked up to my chest.
> But only if i sit with my knees up. Otherwise i dont feel anything on a regular basis yet. Just gas and cramping from gas and just general aches. &#128530;

Interesting. Maybe I'll try that :)


----------



## Catalyst

I am thr type that curl up in the sofa and draw my knees to my chest but has been uncomfortable the past few weeks.


----------



## OilyMamma

Yes. I love curling up and it gets u comfortable for me rather quickly as well. Im used to sitting like that so its a position i default to lol. Then i get a kick or two and have to put my knees down. Lol.


----------



## yoshy

So I think maybe I've finally been feeling some movements in amongst all the gassiness....

Got an OB appointment tomorrow, and I'm hoping she'll do a scan (even if for no other reason than to reassure me everything is fine).

How's everyone doing? It's been quiet around here the past few days....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I too have felt movement! It's that bubbly gas feeling with no gas. 
I have my nt scan on Tuesday, I'm excited to see baby again. Soon we will all be talking about our anatomy scans.


----------



## yoshy

So the reason I'm not 100% certain it's baby is that I feel like I'm also feeling my pulse at the same time,a dn I can't figure out if I'm feeling my pulse throbbing in my abdomen, or feeling the baby kicking. lol


----------



## Symphony7

Not feeling movement yet but know she's moving around in there because on the doppler I'm always chasing her around my stomach. I am fighting a UTI this weekend and had a spot of brown blood with it on Saturday. Nothi ng really since bUT going to check and see if I can move my appointment t from Thursday to anearlier day this week. I'm hoping they'll give me another US to put my mind at ease. I hate this spotting...it's so nerve wracking. 

In more positive news, I got some paint samples for the room so we are going to pick one and the hubby is going to paint it this week. Also talked to my wedding photographer to book my maternity shoot for April. Still seems so far away but it'll be here beforewe know it! Having fun this morning looking at outfits for that. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## Catalyst

12w and still nauseus. Realy hate this feeling.. was so hoping it woulf be gone by now.
12w scan in two daya and then were telling the boys :) kind of counting the minuites.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Catalyst I'm over 13 wks and still have ms. I think it's lessening and as long as I don't get too hungry there is no gagging. I've been super frustrated and pissed of the past 2 weeks because it was awful. I'm hoping there is a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## MummyinJune

Hi everyone! I'm 13 weeks with my third, been feeling fine sick wise...but I have never fought sleep so much in my life! I'm constantly nodding off!!


----------



## Symphony7

Ladies, I just started feeling okay at 14+4. Not 100% but much much better. I can feel the slightest tinge of nausea, but I am down to 2 Diclegis a day, and am functioning better now at 15+3 than I have since 4 weeks. I'm hoping it keeps getting better. I didn't think it would end when I was 12 weeks, but it looks like it is now. Keep strong!


----------



## OilyMamma

Glad to hear it symphony!
Welcome mummyinjune!
Ive been feeling much better this week. Not overly exhausted and almost no nausea unless i wait too long to eat something.
Still not a huge fan of coffee but thats not a huge deal.
We are counting the days now until we tell our families. I have a doctors appt on the 22nd and we will have a listen to the heartbeat and on the 25th everyone will know... we will tell our son on christmas eve i think. We didnt want him telling people early sp we didnt tell him either lol.


----------



## Catalyst

Our 12 week scan is tomorrow. So excited and also very scared something is wrong. If I go by symptoms I should not worry. Sore boobs, pulling pain and nausea with hurling now and then. 
Also so excited cause if all goes well we are telling the boys later tomorrow :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Catalyst thats so exciting. I wouldnt worry. I am sure everything is just fine! I look forward to seeing a photo &#128521;&#128522;


----------



## OilyMamma

Im jealous of all the 12 week scanners. I had my first at 9 weeks so we now wait until 18 weeks before we have another.
Id do one every month if i could lol


----------



## Catalyst

So we got to see our twins today so nice! Grown so much and are like wriggling about. Everything looked good and I got 12.5 weeks didnt give me exact date so Ill just go by the same as last time (12w3d). 
Got a pic of the twins. Not realy good one. Said they are fraternal 
So happy! Was so nervus about this.. so afraid something would have happened to one or both. 
If wr wont get a call by 16:00 friday the bloodwork that was done at the same time will have come out well.
So now we are telling our boys when they get home from school 
Will post pic later when Im on the computer and not the phone


----------



## yoshy

That's awesome Catalyst!

In the end I got a quick scan today as I went to the urgent care clinic because I've got a nasty upper respiratory tract infection with a fever above 38°C, so I went to the urgent care women's clinic.
They said everything looks great with Embie, Ang I got to see him/her kicking away like anything!


----------



## yoshy

Turns out my URTI is probably strep throat. My son's throat culture just came back positive for it.

He's back at nursery after being ob antibiotics a few days already, but now I've started on them too. Haven't had a throat culture yet, but I asked my dad who's a gp, and he said to start on penicillin already because based I how I'm feeling and the fact that Jesse tested positive.

Feeling totally gross.


----------



## Symphony7

Ugh sorry to hear that. I've got a UTI and been on antibiotics for 5 days. It's a bit better but not cleared up by a long shot. Have my 16 week appointment today so will ask about it. It's super annoying.


----------



## yoshy

Got the all clear from the doctor that I've not got Strep Throat, but I've got a nasty viral upper respiratory tract infection. Unfortunately viral means antibiotics won't do squat for it and I just have to wait it out.


----------



## OilyMamma

It has been an incredibly nasty year for illnesses. I have been trying so hard to keep my diffuser and oils running but its hard when i have super heightened sense of smell and aversions to most of my favorites. 
I hope you all start to feel better very soon!!


----------



## yoshy

We just joined team :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats yoshy! I think I might be joining you, we find out Saturday! 

I've not popped in for little while, been so busy. I'm feeling baby move and kick now which I love :cloud9: Always my favourite part of pregnancy. And all my nausea, extreme tiredness has gone. Love 2nd trimester!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :) Next year will be so exciting for us all :D


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats yoshy!!


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations Yoshi. Thats fantastic. We have decided to stay team yellow as we did with our first. &#128522;


----------



## CanadianLady

I am 13 w 3 d and just found out my cousin is 15w and expecting in June as well. I am so excited! Can't believe she's managed to keep it a secret so long.


----------



## Symphony7

Congrats Yoshy on team pink! Lots of girls on this thread so far based off the FB group. We should start a poll on the front to keep track of the colors of our bumps. 

I'm doing pretty well here. Nausea is mostly gone bit still exhausted. Been off for the week for Christmas and finally got out to ride my horse. Felt good to be back to normal a bit. I'm trying to get back to exercising slowly, haven't done anything since September so I am super out of shape.

Still no movement here, been focusing really hard to see if I feel anything but nope. Check with my doppler every morning and she's still kind of right behind my public bone so maybe that is why.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats on team pink yoshy and so happy to hear of all the great scans :)

I haven't been online much, due to an ongoing really crappy chest infection :/ it's still here but I can't hide away forever.

I feel quite a few movements now which is nice. We won't be finding out the sex till mid Jan at the 20 week scan. Hope all you poorly ladies feel better soon!


----------



## yoshy

I found out at my anatomy scan that I've got an anterior placenta again, so not expecting to feel much movement for a good few weeks yet.
I've been feeling little bits here and there, but nothing concrete yet.
It's a bummer cuz with Jesse I felt movement already from 11 weeks, but this time I've been so gassy that I can't tell the difference between one and the other (although as I'm typing this, I just felt movement that I'm 99% certain was Embie, lol).


----------



## babynewbie

We are team Blue!! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations babynewbie


----------



## babynewbie

Happy new year ladies!! We get to meet our babies this year!! :headspin:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Happy new year girls!! Congrats on team blue babynewbie :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations babynewbie! Boys are so much fun :)


----------



## boobee

tcinks said:


> Hey there! Recently found out I am pregnant again! It is still early, but EDD is June 12th. Just wondering if there are any other ladies out there who are due in June and wanting a buddy.
> 
> :flow:  June Bugs :flow:
> 
> 4:
> jumpingo - baby #2
> 
> 
> 7:
> sweetysangel8 - baby #1
> 
> 10:
> MDC - baby#1
> Starsunshine
> 
> 12:
> tcinks - baby #1 after 3 losses
> babynewbie - baby #3
> DoubleLines - baby #2
> 
> 14:
> dan-o - baby #4
> 4magpies - baby #2
> 
> 
> 16:
> chocolatechip - baby #1
> Nora88 - baby #1
> 
> 18:
> TTC First - baby #2
> 
> 
> 20:
> Gretaa - baby #2
> 
> 
> 21:
> Yoshy - baby #2
> 
> 23:
> ReadynWaiting -baby #3
> 
> 24:
> bbygurl7196 - baby #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angels: :angel:
> xxmyheartxx
> Spiffy noodles
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Siggy/banner info:
> 
> Spoiler
> Okay ladies, I think this is the banner everyone voted for. You can copy and paste this into your signature...but make sure you take out the space between the brackets (before "URL" and "IMG")
> 
> 
> [ URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2412101-2017-junebugs-3-a.html"]
> [ IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/op92p.jpg[/IMG][/URL ]
> 
> I'm trying to get everyone's info updated on the front page.
> Let me know if you have any questions/see any mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Could I be added to June 16th please?


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh if it's being updated I need changing to 7th please :)


----------



## Symphony7

Can I be added to June 8th, 1st baby. Thanks!


----------



## Stacip

Symphony, I'm due June 8th with baby #1 too! I just found out I'm having a boy.


----------



## Symphony7

Congrats Stacip! :D Looking forward to 20 week scan in 2 weeks to finally see baby. My last was at 8 weeks so she just looked like a blob.


----------



## babynewbie

Symphony you must be so excited that's such a long time to wait to see baby! I'm fortunate that my 20 week scan will be my fourth one lol


----------



## bbygurl719

January 25th can't come fast enough to find out the sex. Congratulations to all have found out lately


----------



## MemmaJ

Hi everyone I think I'm a bit late to the party but would love to still join if possible please..?! 

I'm due 22nd June so 16+2 today. 
I have 3 boys (12 year old twin boys from a previous partner, and another boy who will only be 17 months old when this one comes..!). 
We had a private gender scan last week which told us that this one is a GIRL! Completely overwhelmed..! 

My little boy was 3 weeks early (of his own accord) so hoping for the same again as I'm already finding myself wishing this pregnancy away (it's not been very fun...), and I had a waterbirth in hospital with him so hoping for a waterbirth again - either in a birth centre or at home


----------



## Catalyst

Hello all.. sorry I have been MIA. We went to our family over the holidays for 10 days. Had a lovely time. Then been lazy and tired after the trip home. Wondered how much I had missed on here and it out me off a bit. 
We are now 15 weeks euth out twins. I have lost some weight.. about 4-5 kg. Still fit my cloths! Stil ms but feel better some days. Hoping it is going.
So how are you all?


----------



## yoshy

MemmaJ said:


> Hi everyone I think I'm a bit late to the party but would love to still join if possible please..?!
> 
> I'm due 22nd June so 16+2 today.
> I have 3 boys (12 year old twin boys from a previous partner, and another boy who will only be 17 months old when this one comes..!).
> We had a private gender scan last week which told us that this one is a GIRL! Completely overwhelmed..!
> 
> My little boy was 3 weeks early (of his own accord) so hoping for the same again as I'm already finding myself wishing this pregnancy away (it's not been very fun...), and I had a waterbirth in hospital with him so hoping for a waterbirth again - either in a birth centre or at home

We're due date twins!!
I'm also due on the 22nd with a girl :)


----------



## MemmaJ

yoshy said:


> MemmaJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I think I'm a bit late to the party but would love to still join if possible please..?!
> 
> I'm due 22nd June so 16+2 today.
> I have 3 boys (12 year old twin boys from a previous partner, and another boy who will only be 17 months old when this one comes..!).
> We had a private gender scan last week which told us that this one is a GIRL! Completely overwhelmed..!
> 
> My little boy was 3 weeks early (of his own accord) so hoping for the same again as I'm already finding myself wishing this pregnancy away (it's not been very fun...), and I had a waterbirth in hospital with him so hoping for a waterbirth again - either in a birth centre or at home
> 
> We're due date twins!!
> I'm also due on the 22nd with a girl :)Click to expand...

Aw yay! I did check the list on the first page to see if anyone was due the same date as me, but you're under the 21st on there..!


----------



## yoshy

MemmaJ said:


> Aw yay! I did check the list on the first page to see if anyone was due the same date as me, but you're under the 21st on there..!

Yeah, I miscalculated but a day difference isn't worth changing the front page for. Lol.
Especially since I'm fairly sure she's going to make an early appearance.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Anyone have a Doppler and have issues finding baby around 16-17 weeks? I've had no issues from 8 weeks on, heard hb at mw appt last week but last night and today I can't find it. I think I'm hearing and feeling movement but I'm second guessing myself cuz I'm freakin out.


----------



## Cookingbun22

Hi, 
I'm due June 5th! Feeling like a whale and can't stop eating. Lol


----------



## yoshy

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hey ladies!
> Anyone have a Doppler and have issues finding baby around 16-17 weeks? I've had no issues from 8 weeks on, heard hb at mw appt last week but last night and today I can't find it. I think I'm hearing and feeling movement but I'm second guessing myself cuz I'm freakin out.

I've still not managed to find baby with the doppler yet. I'm finally starting to feel her kicking, but didn't manage to find a HB yet.


----------



## MemmaJ

I don't have a Doppler this time, I sold it after I had my little boy (wasn't intending to have another so soon..!)

I am seeing my midwife in a couple of days though (I'll be exactly 17 weeks) and hoping she'll listen to the Hb for me as I haven't heard it yet. 
I'm irrationally worrying as I'm not feeling any movements yet (I'd already started feeling my others by now), so it would be nice to hear it and know that all is well.


----------



## bbygurl719

Are there any ultrasound coming up mine is in 15 days


----------



## Symphony7

Mine is next Friday the 20th for my 20 week. :)


----------



## jumpingo

my anatomy scan is next tuesday:mrgreen:


----------



## babynewbie

Symphony7 said:


> Mine is next Friday the 20th for my 20 week. :)

Mine too! :D


----------



## sweetysangel8

Mine is tomorrow. Finally get to find out if we have a boy or girl.


----------



## yoshy

I've got the continuation of my anatomy scan on Monday next week :)


----------



## Catalyst

I will find out the genders in my 20w scan february 13th.. feels soo far away.
I havent started feeling movements yet.. I think... but started feeling movements at 15w with my younger boy. Figured that I woulf feel maby bit sooner... or at least same time since im having twins.


----------



## MemmaJ

My 20 week scan is not until 3rd Feb :-(
Can't wait to know that everything is OK and have the gender confirmed (I've been having thoughts that they're going to tell me the opposite, haha!). 

Seeing my midwife tomorrow and hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time too.


----------



## sweetysangel8

We have a baby girl! A very wiggly baby girl. The tech had a hard time getting the pictures she needed because baby girl just did not want to sit still. But we saw the 3 lines to confirm.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats on your girl sweetysangel8 :)


----------



## babynewbie

sweetysangel8 said:


> We have a baby girl! A very wiggly baby girl. The tech had a hard time getting the pictures she needed because baby girl just did not want to sit still. But we saw the 3 lines to confirm.

Congrats! :pink: Seems like we've got a good mix of boys and girls in this group :)


----------



## sweetysangel8

Thank you everyone. DH seems pretty proud that we are having a girl.


----------



## Cookingbun22

Anyone else having a surprise? 
I'm due June 5th and LOVE the 'it's a....' moment after all that horrible labour pain. We've had a surprise for our first two and my 'hunch' had been wrong both times &#9786;&#65039;.


----------



## jumpingo

yep, team yellow all the way for this baby too!! we asked the doctors and nurses not to say anything so my husband got to find out and then tell me as they put the baby on me. it was amazing and we loved it.<3


----------



## OilyMamma

Team yellow here also. First time was a surprise as well and my hunch was right! We will see if i have a 100% accuracy rate late june lol!


----------



## yoshy

I think G-d willing with my next one I'll be team yellow. I wanted to know this time and last time so I could deal with potential gender disappointment if it wasn't what I was hoping for, but now that I'll have one of each, I'm happy with either for the rest, so I figure a surprise will be fun.


----------



## Catalyst

We were team yellow both times in previus pregnancys :) I loved it alot. First I was so sure all the time we were having a boy, the second time I felt like boy, but was wishing for a girl but was not surpriced about having a boy :)
Now is our final pregnancy and having twins so we want to know :D


----------



## bbygurl719

How is everyone. Listen to heartbeat it was 122. I'm 6 days away from my gender ultrasound


----------



## Symphony7

My ultrasound is today! :D Not til 3 but it's our first since 8 weeks so I am super excited to see her finally. Baby is finally kicking away...all the time! I think I felt it from the outside today too, just happened to have my hand on my stomach at the right place and felt a little jump.


----------



## Catalyst

Babygurl - im doing ok. My ms is finally going away.. can tell cause put on 1.5 kg last two weeks!! 

Sypmhony - how did the scan go?


----------



## Symphony7

Very well. :) All normal and got lots of time to look at her. And best news is my US tech said I can get another one done at 28 weeks to check for "growth" and she will do the 3 D so I don't have to pay for a private scan, can just bill insurance. Glad I brought it up I was going to go to that other place, she was like, "don't do that! I'll do it for you!" So much better, saves me about $250!


----------



## bbygurl719

My scan is on Wednesday at 830 getting so anxious to find out if it's a boy or girl


----------



## babynewbie

Symphony that's great she's going to do that for you :thumbup:

My 20 week scan went well apart from baby being a bit awkward so some things couldn't be checked as thoroughly as they hoped so I've got to go back for a re-scan next week. But everything that was seen looks perfectly healthy :)

Also had a meeting today about my hopes for a vbac to have plans put in place for me, lots of extra appointments and scans needed so we will have seen so much of this baby before he is born lol


----------



## yoshy

babynewbie said:


> Symphony that's great she's going to do that for you :thumbup:
> 
> My 20 week scan went well apart from baby being a bit awkward so some things couldn't be checked as thoroughly as they hoped so I've got to go back for a re-scan next week. But everything that was seen looks perfectly healthy :)

Happened with us too. Embie wouldn't turn over so we couldn't see her spinal cord or kidneys the first time. She cooperated better the second time when that was all we needed to see :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Had my ultrasound today and my 3 girls are going to be big sisters to a baby brother


----------



## babynewbie

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Had my ultrasound today and my 3 girls are going to be big sisters to a baby brother

Aww congrats that's brilliant! Yay for team blue! :blue:


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you still getting used to the idea of team blue but definitely excited I am


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Babynewbie we had the same, at my anatomy scan everything looked healthy but for us it was the heart we couldn't see because he was literally lying with his arms folded across his chest and his legs up and over the top of them and the signal just couldn't get through. We could see it beating but just couldn't get a good enough look to check the structures. We have to go back in 2 weeks. Same thing happened with my youngest daughter too.

I am hoping for a vbac too...

I am team BLUE!! Finally a BOY after 3 little girls haha. I am so excited!!!

Congrats on all the good scans ladies and good luck to those with scans coming up :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Had my ultrasound today and my 3 girls are going to be big sisters to a baby brother

Same here!! First boy after 3 girls!! It's so exciting, my girls are thrilled :)


----------



## Catalyst

Congrats on being team blur girls :)

I hope we find out in out 20w scan in 18 days!!! 
Still feels so far away!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

My girls were thrilled last night I've got 3 girls too. So we have to go back for a level 2 ultrasound because they found a spot on his heart


----------



## crazylilth1ng

bbygurl719 said:


> My girls were thrilled last night I've got 3 girls too. So we have to go back for a level 2 ultrasound because they found a spot on his heart

Fingers crossed when you go back the spot has gone. We have to have a rescan on the heart too but it is because the view wasn't good enough because he wasn't cooperating. Good luck!


----------



## star_e

Hi all! I would like to join the group. I'm estimated to be due on June 10th. This will be baby #1 - it was a tough journey to get here, had to undergo IVF b/c I have PCOS. Everything is going well so far :) 

Do any of you use a pregnancy pillow for sleeping? I'm thinking of getting one b/c my shoulders hurt a lot when I sleep. I've been told I need to sleep on either my right or left side, but not on my back and that puts a lot of pressure on my shoulders. Sometimes I sleep on my back for a little bit, but prop myself up with extra pillows so I am not completely flat.


----------



## Symphony7

I don't but I have an ultra plush foam mattress, like seriously marshmallow soft. I have bad back pain when I sleep on firm surfaces, have for years, so I have slept on foam for the last five or so years. I have always been a side sleeper until the last few years I've started falling asleep on my back randomly. But majority of the time I sleep on my side and it definitely cuts down on pressure points in my shoulders and hips. So the foam definitely helps. I got my mattress topper off amazon, a four inch pad for something like $125.


----------



## Catalyst

I asked a midwife about this, If I dont feel bad on my back it is ok, just maby put a pillow under my knees for better position. When I start to feel off when on my back I should stop.


----------



## star_e

Thanks for the advice. I have a comfortable foam mattress but my shoulders still ache. I have to be on my back for a while each night bc it gives me a tiny break. I usually put two pillows under head and one under knees. So hopefully that is okay. 

I might look into one of those pregnancy pillows but hope it would not be a waste. I live in an apt and space is an issue.


----------



## yoshy

star_e said:


> Hi all! I would like to join the group. I'm estimated to be due on June 10th. This will be baby #1 - it was a tough journey to get here, had to undergo IVF b/c I have PCOS. Everything is going well so far :)
> 
> Do any of you use a pregnancy pillow for sleeping? I'm thinking of getting one b/c my shoulders hurt a lot when I sleep. I've been told I need to sleep on either my right or left side, but not on my back and that puts a lot of pressure on my shoulders. Sometimes I sleep on my back for a little bit, but prop myself up with extra pillows so I am not completely flat.

I don't sleep with a pregnancy pillow, although I did last time, and it was a godsend. This time for some reason I'm finding it a lot less comfortable with it than without it.
I have the head of my bed at about a 35 degree incline, and so I find that if I'm sleeping on my side, I don't need the addition of the pregnancy pillow. I tend to end up on my back at some point during the night, but I generally wake up and turn over in any case.

And actually, I'm still finding that for the most part, the most comfortable position to sleep in is mostly on my stomach. I kind of have my stomach to one side, and I have one leg bent and coming up towards my chest, and I find it super comfortable.


----------



## star_e

Thanks for the feedback about the pillow. I'm still undecided. I sleep with a pillow between my knees and I hug another pillow so not sure if the pg pillow will help. I might try it but am still thinking about it just bc if it doesn't work I don't want to have another thing to store taking up space in my small apt. If it works though It will be well worth it.


----------



## yoshy

star_e said:


> Thanks for the feedback about the pillow. I'm still undecided. I sleep with a pillow between my knees and I hug another pillow so not sure if the pg pillow will help. I might try it but am still thinking about it just bc if it doesn't work I don't want to have another thing to store taking up space in my small apt. If it works though It will be well worth it.

Do you have a friend you could borrow one from to try it out before you go out and buy one?

I will say that I don't have a nursing pillow and I'm planning to use my body pillow as a nursing pillow when the time comes, so it wouldn't be completely without use.


----------



## Catalyst

If it does not work you could sell it.


----------



## star_e

I only have one friend who just had a child but didn't use one. My other friends don't have children. It's true I could sell it if it doesn't work. I think I'm going to keep using regular pillows and if it gets very bad I'll get it. Last night was better. My back aches but that's just a common symptom. 

Right now I'm coming up with my baby list and it's so much to research and think about.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I have never had a pregnancy pillow. I just get in bed and hope for the best. It sounds like a good idea though!

Welcome star :) Baby list? Do you mean things to buy for baby?


----------



## star_e

Yea things to buy. I'm making a list and doing research and it can be information overload.


----------



## OilyMamma

Dont get too stressed about it. Babies need only the basics for a few months. So you have lots of time to buy the other stuff after baby. Basics like blankets, clothes, diapers and food are all they really need to start out. Oh and dont forget to pack the vitamin D-drops so you dont have to go to the pharmacy on the way home &#128514;


----------



## jumpingo

my mini soapbox about "what baby really needs":

1. way to get home (car seat)
2. somewhere to sleep (crib, bassinet, cosleeper, whatever fits your family and lifestyle)
3. something to wear (my first lived in footed snap/zip-up sleepers for at *least* the first 2 months. easier than onesies over a wobbly newborn head.:thumbup:)
4. something to eat (boobs, formula, again whatever fits your life. both are valid choices and don't feel guilty for either one!)
5. something for their butt!:haha: (we did disposables for a bit, then went to cloth until 10 months, at which point we were traveling and moving, so cloth was impractical. both have their pros and cons.)
6. your love. it is exactly what baby needs, even when it feels like you aren't doing it "right" or "well enough." it is.<3

everything else, carriers, bouncers, toys, all the other "stuff" and gear really is just a bonus to make life easier for mom and dad. *baby's* needs are actually very simple for the first several months.:thumbup:


----------



## Symphony7

Finally decided on her name today. Only 17 weeks til we get to meet Juliette Marie. <3


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Symphony7 said:


> Finally decided on her name today. Only 17 weeks til we get to meet Juliette Marie. <3

Aww what a pretty name!!


----------



## star_e

That's a beautiful name!

And thank you all for the comments on the baby list. It's helpful. In terms of blankets, do you recommend receiving blankets, quilts?


----------



## yoshy

jumpingo said:



> my mini soapbox about "what baby really needs":
> 
> 1. way to get home (car seat)
> 2. somewhere to sleep (crib, bassinet, cosleeper, whatever fits your family and lifestyle)
> 3. something to wear (my first lived in footed snap/zip-up sleepers for at *least* the first 2 months. easier than onesies over a wobbly newborn head.:thumbup:)
> 4. something to eat (boobs, formula, again whatever fits your life. both are valid choices and don't feel guilty for either one!)
> 5. something for their butt!:haha: (we did disposables for a bit, then went to cloth until 10 months, at which point we were traveling and moving, so cloth was impractical. both have their pros and cons.)
> 6. your love. it is exactly what baby needs, even when it feels like you aren't doing it "right" or "well enough." it is.<3
> 
> everything else, carriers, bouncers, toys, all the other "stuff" and gear really is just a bonus to make life easier for mom and dad. *baby's* needs are actually very simple for the first several months.:thumbup:

This.

All of this.

:)

This is a perfect list :)

Not that I'm planning to stick to it. lol. I've ordered a custom made handwoven ring sling, and I'm expecting to have baby in it most of the time for the first few weeks.
And actually, since it'll be mid summer and pretty hot here, my babies usually wear short sleeved onesies most of the first few weeks, cuz it's just too hot for anything else (although I should get some longer stuff too, I guess, cuz we actually have an air conditioner this time, which we didn't have with my first).

I'm not buying any clothes though until after she's born. I've got a big bag of hand-me-downs from a friend, including a going home from hospital outfit, and I've got a bunch of unisex onesies left over from my son. They'll do her for the first month or so.


----------



## jumpingo

yoshy, my first was a winter baby, so i guess i need to figure out what we'll do this time around!:dohh: and i LOVED my k'tan wrap/carrier. i'm not saying there won't be extras, because there *are* things that made life easier with my first. i just hoped to ease other's worries about having to get "all the things!":wacko: because there are so many sites and people out there telling you how much stuff a baby "needs" and i think it's unnecessarily overwhelming to (especially first time) parents. also, every baby is different, so what works for one (i.e. bouncer, swing, wrap, playmat, crib wedge, etc etc) may not for another. there is a lot of trial and error once baby arrives!:haha:


----------



## yoshy

jumpingo said:


> also, every baby is different, so what works for one (i.e. bouncer, swing, wrap, playmat, crib wedge, etc etc) may not for another. there is a lot of trial and error once baby arrives!:haha:

Totally. I'm not getting anything extra except for the sling until after I give birth. I'm using baby as an excuse to get the sling ;) I've been planning it since before I got pregnant. lol


----------



## jumpingo

what kind of sling are you/did you get?? there are sone really beautiful ones out there!

we just bought a house, so that's my "splurge for new baby!":rofl:


----------



## yoshy

It's a handwoven wrap that's being converted into a ring sling. Super expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## star_e

I am getting a baby carrier that's called the lillbaby. Is a sling a wrap? Should I also get one of those? I will be a first time mom and find it overwhelming so I am sticking just to basics and with clothes I'm going to leave tags on everything except for a few things that I'll wash beforehand in two sizes and once I know what size he is I'll return the stuff that does not fit. I guess I need to call the store though bc if something comes as a set of five and I use one thing and determine I don't like it or he does not like it can I return the others? Or do they need to be as a set. I'll call store to ask. 

Also can you recommend how many clothes I should get and which ones. I plan on getting 5 short sleeve onesies, 5 long sleeve, 2 footted sleepers and 2 non footed sleepers, 1 romper. Is this a good start?

i was thinking of getting three swaddle blankets and using those as blankets.


----------



## Catalyst

I think you are on a good start, dont think you need any more than that to begin with.


----------



## yoshy

star_e said:


> I am getting a baby carrier that's called the lillbaby. Is a sling a wrap? Should I also get one of those? I will be a first time mom and find it overwhelming so I am sticking just to basics and with clothes I'm going to leave tags on everything except for a few things that I'll wash beforehand in two sizes and once I know what size he is I'll return the stuff that does not fit. I guess I need to call the store though bc if something comes as a set of five and I use one thing and determine I don't like it or he does not like it can I return the others? Or do they need to be as a set. I'll call store to ask.
> 
> Also can you recommend how many clothes I should get and which ones. I plan on getting 5 short sleeve onesies, 5 long sleeve, 2 footted sleepers and 2 non footed sleepers, 1 romper. Is this a good start?
> 
> i was thinking of getting three swaddle blankets and using those as blankets.

The lillibaby is an amazing carrier. I'm jealous you're getting one :)
I'd love one of those in addition to my wraps. I'm a bit of a wrapaholic. I have 3 woven wraps in differnet sizes, I will have my ring sling soon, I have a stretchy wrap (like a moby), which is good for the newborn stage, and I've got a mei-tai, and one soft structured carrier (which is the same idea as the lillibaby, I think).

I'd suggest having a few more onesies, and some footed pants. Especially to start with, babies will go through clothes faster than you expect. From my experience with my son, I'd say you probably need to assume at least two outfits per day because of spit-up, pee/poop, etc.
Other than that, it sounds like a good start :)


----------



## star_e

Thanks yoshy. My concern is that I don't know what size he will be. Some people say they went straight to 0-3 month clothes or that the newborn size last a week. So I'm confused as how to proceed. I was thinking of getting very few clothes and see what his size is and then send my DH to get more of what we need. It all gets confusing with the sizes. How did you all resolve this issue? Did you just buy a bunch in two sizes and then return?

Also I am thinking of also getting a wrap of some sort. Should I get the Moby or a ring sling? 

Another question is I have on my list a rock n play and a swing. Knowing well that this is not essential. But everyone seems to suggest they needed something like this. Is it over kill to have both? I plan on having the child sleep in a bassinest next to my bed and thought the rock n play would be for naps and the swing for entertainment and naps as it will have a mobile and lights.


----------



## jumpingo

we anticipated a bigger baby (and, like you, had been repeatedly told they don't stay in newborn stuff long) but my daughter was only 6lbs 2oz and nothing we brought to the hospital fit her! i would say have one or two of each size ready to go, but keep tags on any newborn stuff. if baby is big, you can return the newborn stuff. if baby is little, you will at least have something to bring him/her home in. then, you can buy a few more newborn things if you need to, and they'll grow into the 0-3 stuff.:thumbup:

i never had a ring sling but LOVED my k'tan (it's a "cheater" version of a moby - less tying and easier to put on). 

we didn't have a swing for our first, but i hear good things about swings if baby is fussy. we might have gotten one if she had been more of a fussy baby. we used a rock and play for naps and general hanging out in the living room for about 4-5 months.:thumbup:


----------



## star_e

Jumpingo - in terms of places to put baby did you just have the rock n play or did you also have something else? I found a used swing online and am wondering what you all think of buying a used swing? Or I could just start off with rock n olay and see if I need anything else.


----------



## jumpingo

we had a playmat, with some things dangling, or we'd just use a blanket or quilt on the floor.

the only thing we refused to buy second hand was a car seat, otherwise we were/are open to used baby gear.


----------



## yoshy

star_e said:


> Thanks yoshy. My concern is that I don't know what size he will be. Some people say they went straight to 0-3 month clothes or that the newborn size last a week. So I'm confused as how to proceed. I was thinking of getting very few clothes and see what his size is and then send my DH to get more of what we need. It all gets confusing with the sizes. How did you all resolve this issue? Did you just buy a bunch in two sizes and then return?
> 
> Also I am thinking of also getting a wrap of some sort. Should I get the Moby or a ring sling?
> 
> Another question is I have on my list a rock n play and a swing. Knowing well that this is not essential. But everyone seems to suggest they needed something like this. Is it over kill to have both? I plan on having the child sleep in a bassinest next to my bed and thought the rock n play would be for naps and the swing for entertainment and naps as it will have a mobile and lights.

So regarding clothes, I actually didn't get anything before hand with Jesse, and my mum ended up going down to the baby store in the hospital, and buying me a pack of five onesies, and what we took him home in was an outfit that had been given to us by a group of DH's coworkers. lol.

Regarding swings vs. rock'n'play, my advice would be to wait with it until baby is born. We did end up getting a swing eventually, and it was a lifesaver, especially for naps, but I'm also glad we didn't spend a ton of money on it in the first place, because in actual fact, we were able to get a really great second hand one for free.

I think this time I'm going to try and borrow one from a good friend of mine who has now a six month old, who I suspect is going to outgrow her swing soon, and I'm hoping maybe she'll be happy to lend it to me rather than having to go buy another one (we gave our old one to Jesse's old daycare when he stopped using it).

We do have a baby bouncer, which got a lot of use with Jesse, and I'm anticipating using a lot with Embie too, and of course, the stroller and sling will both get lots of use inside the house.

If you're a first time mom, I'd highly recommend the moby, at least for the first 4-6 months, becuase they're super easy to use, and they're great for newborns, and up to about 6kg (13lbs) usually. Once baby is bigger than that they tend to be less comfortable, and you'd want to move on to the lillibaby full time (and of course, you can use the lillibaby from birth as far as I know).


----------



## jumpingo

our baby HATED the bouncer!:haha:
we had a moby and a k'tan. the k'tan is sized, so that's what i used, but my husband is bigger, so he used the moby. check out videos online to see how to put them on.:thumbup: i found the moby to be a lot of fabric to deal with. and if baby is crying, the k'tan was faster.

i agree though, maybe wait until baby is born and see what you want to use in terms of a bouncer, rock n play, swing. and what you still have space for!:haha:


----------



## OilyMamma

I love the idea of wraps and slings but never had one with my son..never needed it either. This time i figure i will probably want one but i know absolutely NOTHING and some googling makes it an overwhelming process. 
Taking tips and reccomendations now ...&#128521;&#128513;


----------



## yoshy

OilyMamma said:


> I love the idea of wraps and slings but never had one with my son..never needed it either. This time i figure i will probably want one but i know absolutely NOTHING and some googling makes it an overwhelming process.
> Taking tips and reccomendations now ...&#128521;&#128513;

It can be super overwhelming for a newcomer to the babywearing world. I was lucky to be introduced to it gently by my local babywearing group. That's how I recommend starting. See if you can get in touch with your local group already now (most areas have them), and go to a meetup even before baby is born, so you start getting to know people. And then once baby comes, you can meet them again, and try different options out before you buy. A lot of places even have lending libraries, where you can borrow a wrap for a few weeks or even longer, to see what you like.


----------



## star_e

Thank you for the advice. I will be a first time mom and everything is so confusing. I'm going to take the advice and wait on the swing. Plus I'm going to try to get one used if I do get one. 

Yoshy - did you have a full sized one or a small portable one?

Also I can use the Lillibaby from birth, but should I get the moby as well? 

And in terms of themometere is temporal okay or is rectsl much better?


----------



## yoshy

star_e said:


> Thank you for the advice. I will be a first time mom and everything is so confusing. I'm going to take the advice and wait on the swing. Plus I'm going to try to get one used if I do get one.
> 
> Yoshy - did you have a full sized one or a small portable one?
> 
> Also I can use the Lillibaby from birth, but should I get the moby as well?
> 
> And in terms of themometere is temporal okay or is rectsl much better?

I used a full sized swing I think, but as long as baby likes it I wouldn't worry. Same with the moby vs lillibaby. Don't buy a moby until you've tried out the lillibaby, and if you can get a second hand moby, go for it, cuz there's no difference.

Not sure regarding the thermometer.

We used rectal until he was old enough to sit still and let me use the infra-red ear one (like within the past year).


----------



## star_e

Is a diaper pail a good idea to get or is it not necessary?


----------



## jumpingo

we just use a metal trash can with a lid. and regular trash bags, because having to buy special ones is not something i wanted to mess with!:haha:

(for what it's worth, we did a combination of cloth and disposable diapers for 10 months, at which point we were travelling and moving from japan to the states. we are all disposable now because she outgrew the inserts and i haven't bought more yet.)


----------



## star_e

I think I'm going to buy a regular one too. Cause some of the others require special bags and I don't want to do that and some of the ones that don't look like regular trash cans anyway.


----------



## starsunshine

His everyone. I've not been on here since Christmas! My work and to other kids mean I have very little time to myself anymore! I'm on half term at the moment so thought I'd check in we how everyone is doing. 

My two pennies for sounds, they're great! I have a stretchy which I would recommend for the first few months when they're so little and don't have head support. Then I have a woven so and a meitai. The woven take practice and getting used too but is so comfy one mastered. The meitai is easy to use and feels a bit like a woven so I like. I'm not keen on bucks as I find them too bulky. However, I also know everyone is different and my friend tried my woven and couldn't get used to it and really didn't like it. She ended up with a full buckle and loves it. The best thing is to get advice and try them. Your local sling library will let you borrow. I think there quite expensive so hiring first is great then you know what you're getting.

Hope that helps. I'll try to get on here a bit more often!


----------



## yoshy

We have a diaper pail that we used with Jesse and I'm not planning on using it with Embie. It ended up constantly stinking up his room, and I hated it.
These days we get scented bags that mask the smell, and we try to remember to take them out as soon as we finish changing the diaper.

I do have one or two more bags for the diaper pail, so I might use both sets of bags together until I run out. We'll see.


----------



## OilyMamma

I never bothered with a special diaper pail. We went with biodegradable scented baggies (kind of like doggie poop bags) you put the diaper in that before it goes into the reg trash bin. Fragrance makes me super sick though so im trying to find a healthier alternative.

Hope everyone is feeling ok these days!


----------



## star_e

Thank you all for all your comments. It's been super helpful for me. 
I'm sure I'll have more questions soon ;)


----------



## bbygurl719

I loved my diaper Paul. Even though the pail gets really stinky but that's only when u open it.


----------



## yoshy

Hi Ladies, how's everyone doing???

I'm 31 weeks now, and so ready for it to be June already...

I'm exhausted and huge, and Embie is measuring around a week ahead. I found pics from Jesse's pregnancy, and I'm bigger now than I was 4 days before he was born, so yeah, uncomfortable and tired.

And to top it all off, I've been told I've got polyhydramnios (higher than normal levels of amniotic fluid), and I've got to get more scans done this week to see if they can determine the reason for it.


----------



## sweetysangel8

So far so good here. I'm almost 34 weeks and definitely getting restricted on what I can get done each day. Work has been driving me up a wall lately so I am more than ready for June to be here. Baby girl recently discovered my ribs so no fun there. I've been working on a bunch of freezer cooking and hope to have the freezer completely full by Mother's Day. Today I'm making breakfast bowls and banana bread. Nursery for the most part is done. Next weekend I'm hoping to start getting hospital bags prepped and get the car seat base installed.


----------



## Symphony7

I'm done. Over it. Want her to be here already. I hope I go early so I don't have to do this anymore. Just in so much pain from everything from my hips, pelvis, bladder, back, stomach. Ugh. 

Had our birthing class today with one of the midwives from my practice and she reassured me a lot after the OB at the practice freaked me out about having to have a csection. I don't think I will go back to see him after that. He was saying at 28 weeks I would have to have one because baby girls head was too big. And then again at 32. I'm having another growth scan this week at 34 and then at 36 but I am much less concerned and I have decided I will try to labor naturally and if I need a csection then I will have one but I'm not doing an elective for the possibility that her heads too big. 

So...yeah, that's where I'm at currently.


----------



## jumpingo

count me in as another one ready for june!:friends:

i can't really afford (work-load wise and financially wise) to take off a lot of "extra" time and would rather have more time post birth than use the limited amount beforehand, so i will likely work until i go into labor. or i'll be calling in to tell them _"welp, i'm on the way to the hospital, won't be in today, kthanxbye!"_:haha:

i printed off my hospital bag list but haven't actually *done* any packing. i did buy some Earth Mama Angel Baby New Mama Butt Spray because that stuff was a lifesaver last time!

i am 34 weeks today and for the last week or two have been having some bad SPD (at least that's what i think that's what it is, according to dr. google.:haha:). 

hope everyone had a relaxing weekend! i imagine we'll be getting some babies here soon though, right? as much as i am ready to NOT be pregnant anymore, i also know baby needs to cook as long as possible so for now...just keepin' on keepin' on.:bodyb:


----------



## star_e

Jumpingo what is the butt spray for? Someone told me to get lidocaine spray?

I am 33 weeks and am exhausted and super swollen. Don't fit into any shoes but my sneakers and even with those I have them untied and laces completely at maximum with. And before pregnancy my foot was narrow! When I wear socks I have a ring around my ankle from the sock. Wake up 3-4 times per night and often feel sick. I've gained much more weight than I should have so that's adding to the exhaustion. 

I have started packing the hospital bag but it's def not done. Hoping to get it done by end of next week. Nursery is decorated but still a mess and disorganized. I haven't prepared any food yet. I think my exhaustion is excessive bc I don't even feel like I can cook. Just too tired. I was thinking of enrolling in a food service just for the short term since I seem to be too tired to cook. Has anyone ever tried that? I hope the food doesn't taste bad. I'll do some research soon and see if it's worth it. 

I'm hardly walking much either. How much do you all walk per day? 

I'm nervous about the delivery. This will be my first and I have a very low pain tolerance. I'm also anxious about getting the other essentials done. How many sleeping outfits should I have? Since it's summer I'm curious if those footed sleepers are good. Cause with a swaddle won't the baby be too warm? I have no idea! Then I keep hearing to get kimono style clothing bc babies dislike having clothing pulled over head. Is that true?

Also do I need to buy nursing specific clothes?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I am over it too, just want to have him now although I would like him to cook for a while longer as its best for him.

I have another growth scan at 3- weeks and mode of delivery will be decided based on that. If he looks small I will def go for vbac, if he looks really big then I will go repeat section as I don't want another shoulder dystocia delivery. 

I feel like all I do is a whole.lot of complaining, poor OH &#128514;


----------



## babynewbie

I've had a pretty rough time. At 31 weeks I was taken into hospital, turns out I had acute appendicitis and had open surgery for it to be removed. But due to being so pregnant it was a very complicated operation and it was touch and go whether baby would be delivered there and then. He stayed put but I am left with a 7 inch incision across the side of my bump, which 3 weeks later is still not healing well so I am still restricted in being able to do absolutely anything. My vbac hopes are now out the window, and I'll be having discussions with my consultant this week about a plan of action for his arrival and when, but I'm pretty certain he won't be a June baby now! So all of this combined with the usual aches and pains and tightenings that come with this stage have made for a rather miserable mama! Can't wait for it to all be over and have my boy safely here.


----------



## jumpingo

star_e said:


> Jumpingo what is the butt spray for? Someone told me to get lidocaine spray?
> 
> I am 33 weeks and am exhausted and super swollen. Don't fit into any shoes but my sneakers and even with those I have them untied and laces completely at maximum with. And before pregnancy my foot was narrow! When I wear socks I have a ring around my ankle from the sock. Wake up 3-4 times per night and often feel sick. I've gained much more weight than I should have so that's adding to the exhaustion.
> 
> I have started packing the hospital bag but it's def not done. Hoping to get it done by end of next week. Nursery is decorated but still a mess and disorganized. I haven't prepared any food yet. I think my exhaustion is excessive bc I don't even feel like I can cook. Just too tired. I was thinking of enrolling in a food service just for the short term since I seem to be too tired to cook. Has anyone ever tried that? I hope the food doesn't taste bad. I'll do some research soon and see if it's worth it.
> 
> I'm hardly walking much either. How much do you all walk per day?
> 
> I'm nervous about the delivery. This will be my first and I have a very low pain tolerance. I'm also anxious about getting the other essentials done. How many sleeping outfits should I have? Since it's summer I'm curious if those footed sleepers are good. Cause with a swaddle won't the baby be too warm? I have no idea! Then I keep hearing to get kimono style clothing bc babies dislike having clothing pulled over head. Is that true?
> 
> Also do I need to buy nursing specific clothes?

the bottom spray is less a "butt spray" and more of a perineal spray. it's basically a witch hazel and cucumber spray that helps cool and soothe the entire area.:blush: as far as i understand, lidocaide spray would be a similar product. i'm not a stickler for this kind of thing, but my guess is that Earth Mama Angel Baby's "selling point" would be that it's all natural?:shrug: this is just my personal experience/preference: the hospital will likely recommend a peri bottle (a little squirt bottle to use after peeing instead of having to wipe anything). i just dabbed with toilet paper (very gently!:haha:) and sprayed the bottom spray liberally. then i put a thin pad in my underwear and lined it with a couple round tucks pads, because i thought it felt good. that's my plan this time too. for what it's worth, i had a vaginal delivery and had what was recorded in my medical records as a "complicated tear" (aka lots of stitches.:-#) so i'm not sure how much that affected my recovery...:shrug:

my feet haven't gotten too swollen, but i definitely have the lines on my calves when i take my socks off too!:friends: the days i wear low socks, i notice more swelling in my ankles so i actually continue to wear mid calf height socks to help with the swelling.:thumbup: last time i flew on a 12 hour flight at 25 weeks pregnant and it was recommended that i wear compression socks...maybe some compression socks would help you?

i wouldn't worry too much about the nursery, you'll likely end up rearranging everything once baby is here and you realize you didn't put things where you actually need them anyway!:wacko: or, maybe that was just me??:rofl: 

i am still working but it's mostly desk work. i don't track my steps, but it's probably lower than most people? i would say just listen to your body. if walking feels good and you have the energy (and are not in pain) go for it.:bodyb: if not, take it easy. your body is working double time right now!

my first baby was a winter baby, so i am totally clueless about clothing this time around. i have a bunch of footed sleepers, but i also wonder if a onesie in a baby wrap will be enough a lot of the time too? i have read and heard that whatever you are wearing PLUS one layer is a good measure for what to put on baby. i am WAY too lazy to deal with socks, though, so if it's cool enough, we'll probably go the footed pants/sleeper route again. the kimono style vs. onesie is again personal preference. i liked being able to just lay baby down on top of an open kimono style (or, button up footed sleeper, as the case was) and button/zip/snap it up without having to worry about a wobbly newborn head. see above: i'm lazy.:blush::haha:



crazylilth1ng said:


> I am over it too, just want to have him now although I would like him to cook for a while longer as its best for him.
> 
> I have another growth scan at 3- weeks and mode of delivery will be decided based on that. If he looks small I will def go for vbac, if he looks really big then I will go repeat section as I don't want another shoulder dystocia delivery.
> 
> I feel like all I do is a whole.lot of complaining, poor OH &#128514;

i have been watching the show One Born Every Minute and learned about shoulder dystocia...:shock: i hope you can go for a vbac if that's your preference, but otherwise wish for a healthy baby and a healthy you when it's all said and done.:hugs:



babynewbie said:


> I've had a pretty rough time. At 31 weeks I was taken into hospital, turns out I had acute appendicitis and had open surgery for it to be removed. But due to being so pregnant it was a very complicated operation and it was touch and go whether baby would be delivered there and then. He stayed put but I am left with a 7 inch incision across the side of my bump, which 3 weeks later is still not healing well so I am still restricted in being able to do absolutely anything. My vbac hopes are now out the window, and I'll be having discussions with my consultant this week about a plan of action for his arrival and when, but I'm pretty certain he won't be a June baby now! So all of this combined with the usual aches and pains and tightenings that come with this stage have made for a rather miserable mama! Can't wait for it to all be over and have my boy safely here.

oh my gosh, that sounds so rough!! i can't imagine having a healing incision on top of all the pregnancy aches and pains. you are a rock star!:bodyb: i hope the consultation goes well and sending healing vibes for the next couple weeks to let your little man cook as long as possible!:hugs:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Babynewbie oh no! How awful for you. It must be really uncomfortable on an ever growing bump!! Sorry your vbac plans have gone out the window!!

Thank you jumpingo, it was an awful delivery, but she was really big at 9lbs3oz, I had no problem fitting my first daughter through my pelvis so I am hoping he doesn't grow too big so I can have him vaginally. If he looks huge then like you said, I will go for section as its safest for him.


----------



## Catalyst

I am 30 weeks now, twin girls :) They are growing well and I am not ready for them to come now. I want them to stay as long as they can. 
If I take a slow day I am rather good, if I do lot, like stay in school trying to write my thesis I am having bad SPD and now I have also carpal tunnel that has been geting worse.. I am trying not to panic since it is affecting my ability to write the essay, I realy want to finish it this semsester so I am finished, so I wont have to do anything and take care of the twins and big part so I can get my student loans and not have any financial worries going into maternity leave.

But I also think to myself, dont worry to mutch, take time off when I need and if it will not be finished it wont.. Cause i dont neither want to be so bad after I finish it will affect me for the long run and reminder of the pregnancy, lots needs to be done so..


----------



## star_e

Jumpingo - thanks for your reply. I think I'll have DH get me some of that earth bottom spray should I feel I need it. Anything to make me more comfortable. I have had many people tell me to buy compression socks and I tried them and at first it was very helpful. I wore them for a few hours and then could fit in my shoes better. It my legs keep getting even more swollen and so the compression socks are leaving a painful ring below my knee from where the seam is. I'm wondering if my swelling and pain is normal. My legs hurt so much. It's like it feels like the skin is super tight and going to burst open. I also have this burning feeling when I first stand up after having been sitting down for a while. 

I hope everyone is going well. I know this is a rough time as we near the end. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think swelling can be pretty normal as long as it's not accompanied by any other pre eclampsia symptoms. In my second pregnancy (no blood pressure issues) my legs were so filled with water retention, that if I shook them I felt like my leg was inside a Wellington boot full of water, it felt awful. The skin looked very puffy and felt like it was about to split open, but it never did.


----------



## Catalyst

Imy midwife said it works best if I get them on in the morning before I go out of bed. But it sounds bad and I would talk to someone to be sure. I swelled obernight alot and rang the hospital.. theu checked me out and all, had gained 2kg in few days. I got compressio socks, drank lot of water, ate melon and more water that helps get rid of water and in few days got better and also lost the 2 kg.


----------



## yoshy

My legs started swelling on Friday too. Went to the nurse this morning though, and she checked my urine and blood pressure, and it was fine.

Important to check it though.


----------



## Symphony7

Mine have been swollen for weeks and weeks now. I literally have one pair of flip flops I can wear. My rings have been off since 31 weeks. 

I was stupidly hoping to wake up to a Mother's Day early surprise today. Was having a lot of stomach pain and some lower back pain all night. Turned out to just be gas from having eaten cabbage last night. So ready...I know it's a bit early but baby girl is pretty big already, and I have to have a csection so I'm kind of freaking out and just want it earlier to get it over and done with.


----------



## babynewbie

My little June Bug will be here exactly a week today! So he'll actually be a May baby, just! :baby: I'm having an elective c-section due to the complications I had from my appendix operation.

Hope everyone is doing well. Can't believe these babies are going to start arriving soon!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Babynewbie snap!! May 31st. Although mine is an induction not a section, I usually don't take long to induce so will very likely have a may baby too. Can't wait!!


----------



## yoshy

I've got my c-section booked for June 15th :) Three weeks to go!

I'm still harboring a tiny miniscule hope for a vbac because Lily finally flipped head down, so if labor starts naturally without my water breaking, I can hypothetically still try naturally :)

Although if my water breaks I have to rush straight to the hospital for an emergency c-section because of my polyhydramnios. But that's life. Hopefully it won't be necessary <3


----------



## OilyMamma

I can not believe these babies are going to be arriving soon. Feels like yeaterday we were just getting these groups started. Pregnancy always feels so long yet so short at the same time. 
I have no idea when this baby will come but i have a feeling it will come a little earlier than my due date (june 25th). I can not wait, not only am i ready to not be pregnant anymore but im eager to meet our baby and find out if we have a girl or a boy!
My nesting is very slow going these days. I dont have a room ready yet as we are in the process of transitioning my son into his new room so we can re-use the nursery.
Being so sore and tired is not helping AT ALL. Lol


----------



## jumpingo

from team yellow...po bear arrived may 27th!:blue::mrgreen: 

my labor was just under 7 hours from the time contractions started until baby made his entrance. and i ended up not getting the epidural like i had planned.:shock: i was progressing well and didn't want to "mess with a good thing." my husband was seriously impressed that i did it without pain meds, which just re-confirms for me that women are the superior sex!:bodyb::rofl:

we came home just over 24 hours later and are now settling in to being a family of 4.:shock: our daughter ("baymax") has mixed feelings on the new addition, but she's doing as well as can be expected for an 18 month old, i guess?:shrug:

i hope everyone is surviving the last weeks okay. you're almost there!!!!:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations jumpingo! I'm sure your LO will adjust to her new brother soon enough :)

Our baby boy arrived yesterday morning via csection as planned. He's amazing and hopefully we can take him home today! :baby:


----------



## jumpingo

congrats to you too! hope you can take him home soon:flower:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats jumpingo and baby newbie.

I had my baby too, may 31st. Dante weighed 7lbs 11oz. Just waiting to be discharged from hospital now :)

Had a successful induced vbac although even with the drip it took me 10 hours to go into "real labour". Pre labour hurt like hell as the drip was causing really bad pains that just weren't doing much. Once real labour kicked in I went from 2cm to fully in less than an hour and pushed him out in 3 contractions. It hurt So bad because I chose not to have an epidural.

Looking forward to everyone elses arrivals too!!


----------



## sweetysangel8

Congrats everyone! 

I'm still waiting on my girl to make her arrival. I think she dropped even more last night and sometimes I swear it feels like she is trying to break my water. I don't think I've had any contractions yet though, but when they checked me last Friday I was 1 cm and cervix was softening. She's definitely putting the pressure on though. Hopefully I won't have too much longer to go.


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats crazylilth1ng on a your successful vbac! Our babies share a birthday :D

Good luck to everyone still waiting for their arrivals! :baby:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations girls that have had your babies ;)


----------



## Symphony7

2 days! 

&#128512;


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Symphony7 said:


> 2 days!
> 
> &#128512;

So exciting!! Good luck


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations ladies! How exciting!
I am still waiting on mine to make its entrance. Im not feeling the greatest so i am definitely ready anytime now. 
Scared but ready. I think knowing what to expect makes the nerves worse lol!!
I can not wait to find out if we are team pink or blue though! The wait is killing me now.


----------



## Symphony7

Well it is midnight and we are wide awake here! Madeline was born 6/6 at 12:40pm weighing exactly 8 lbs. After sleeping all daY today we seem to be in the middle of our first cluster feeding. Hopefully we get to sleep soon.


----------



## jumpingo

congrats! i love the name Madeline.<3


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats symphony... these babies keep on coming!!! It will be you soon Oily mamma :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

babynewbie said:


> Congrats crazylilth1ng on a your successful vbac! Our babies share a birthday :D
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for their arrivals! :baby:

Thank you and congrats to you too!! Yea... our little guys are birthday buddies &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## sweetysangel8

Has anyone been induced before? My doctor scheduled me for Sunday and I'm trying everything to try to get her to come before then. When they checked on Monday, I was about 1.5 cm dilated and cervix is softening (he didn't says how much effaced and I forgot to ask at the time). We have been going to walks this week and it seems like she has dropped more and more each day and I am a lot more achy than I was at the beginning of the week. But no contractions that I'm aware of. If Sunday rolls around, they were going to take it slow and start off with a med to soften my cervix, then break my water and gradually do pitocin depending on how baby and I are doing. My doctor says with the way he induces, rarely are there c-sections so hopefully that is true. They are concerned about my placenta and I've been showing protein in my urine so they didn't want me going too far overdue. And unless I get an epidural, they have wireless/waterproof monitors so I will be able to walk around or use the tub during labor.


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations symphony! Love the name! &#10084;

I wasnt induced but my sister was with both her girls. I would do everything you can, eat spicy food, long walks, as much sex as possible and raspberry leaf tea! Best of luck!!
I sure hope this baby comes soon. Im so nervous about WHEN its going to happen. My hubby works an hour from home with his dad (our closest sitter for our oldest)
And i live a good 20min from our hospital. &#128547;. Eeek! &#9786;


----------



## Catalyst

Sweetys angel, I was induced with my second. I haf no contractions but I was 3cm dilated and almost fully shortened cervix. They broke my water, ended up needing drip but that is me.. needed it with first too and went in labor on my own.. seems I need it to keep my contractions regulated.. but I haf my son with no complications, took 10-11 hours after they broke my water.


----------



## sweetysangel8

Lillian is here. I went in at 7:30, first dose of softening meds at 8 which gave me minor contractions. Second dose at 11 which gave me stronger contractions. They broke my water at one and I ended up asking for IV meds at 2 which im not sure they helped too much except make me feel sleepy. They did technically start pitocin but I didn't need much. I went from 4 cm to 10 cm in an hour. 4 contractions worth of pushing and a third degree cut and she was born at 4:16 PM. 7 lbs 14 oz 19" long


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Belated congratulations sweetysangel :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi guys! Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing! I realize now i never even came back to announce my little guys arrival &#128562; how silly.
Anyways. Hope everyone is well &#128522;


----------



## sweetysangel8

Hi Oily! Hope all is going well with your little one. I had a rough start to motherhood, not with motherhood at all but with life. I only had a 6 week maternity leave and at 7 weeks postpartum was told the company sold and Id be out of a job in 2 months. After being depressed and angry over not being able to afford to stay home and having to hit the job market, I was able to finally get something around the same pay I was getting but in the banking industry instead of marketing. I still want to stay home so badly though. Otherwise my mini me is starting to show a goofy personality and just had tooth #4 break thru! She has no interest in crawling, but loves to try and stand.


----------

